# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #67



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are those increases CB? I haven't seen those abbr.


Yes at the both ends. Knit yarn over knit all in the same stitch. Same with the purl. All new to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I slept late and took a long nap today. :shock: :lol: Go for it.


 :thumbup: for you, Yarnie and Bonnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Upper Michigan and Northern Wisconsin will get lake effect snow. Since I am in the center of the state it misses us. The last really big snow we had was in April 1997 knee high snow in 8 hours. Husband and oldest son were in Czech Republic Daughter was in Germany. I had taught that day and had to work at the motel after school. And I had a broken arm. Youngest son was a senior in High school. His friend drove my car to the motel. Then both went to friends house. I worked until 11. Nothing moving outside so I had a bed for the night. I was not able to get home until the next afternoon. I hope we do not have another one that bad.


I hope you don't get that again either. We've had some bad blizzards in Alberta and some scary moments - I don't miss that at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> More baby/children sweaters than adult sweaters. Do you still have your first sweater tucked away somewhere?


That is what I though baby sweaters.
Yes I have it. I found it a few years ago but don't know what I did with it. It was for Dh. I did a great job on it. I had only knit a scarf when I learned to knit in the 7th grade. Then didn't do anything until we got married. I wanted to surprise Dh so I knitting it while he worked. Before kids. I put it all together. I gave it to him and he put it on. I was so shocked it was above his belly and the arms too short. I didn't know you had to measure to fit. :roll: :roll: :roll: I kept it . I don't know why but I did. That maybe why I don't knit sweaters except a few for the grands when they were small.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes at the both ends. Knit yarn over knit all in the same stitch. Same with the purl. All new to me.


Sounds like a nice lacy increase; good to learn new stitches


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am tired Bonnie get my weather from Joey. She knows where it came from and where it is going. She is better then the weather men in this state.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I though baby sweaters.
> Yes I have it. I found it a few years ago but don't know what I did with it. It was for Dh. I did a great job on it. I had only knit a scarf when I learned to knit in the 7th grade. Then didn't do anything until we got married. I wanted to surprise Dh so I knitting it while he worked. Before kids. I put it all together. I gave it to him and he put it on. I was so shocked it was above his belly and the arms too short. I didn't know you had to measure to fit. :roll: :roll: :roll: I kept it . I don't know why but I did. That maybe why I don't knit sweaters except a few for the grands when they were small.


 :lol: DH still has the first sweater I made for him - a zipped cardigan. He wears it more here than back in Alberta, it makes a good spring/fall outdoor sweater here and was too warm for inside and not warm enough for outside most of the time in Alberta.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

want to know what I found out tonight? my husband showed me an article in his magazine . He has a disease named after him. I am not kidding.

I always knew he was famous for something . But disease was not one of them. 

I hope I don't get it. I am going to start wearing a mask around him. Gee there is nothing in the wedding vows about sharing disease. 

I mean really, where does it say I pomise to share your disease with you. 

I am staying away from water from now on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I though baby sweaters.
> Yes I have it. I found it a few years ago but don't know what I did with it. It was for Dh. I did a great job on it. I had only knit a scarf when I learned to knit in the 7th grade. Then didn't do anything until we got married. I wanted to surprise Dh so I knitting it while he worked. Before kids. I put it all together. I gave it to him and he put it on. I was so shocked it was above his belly and the arms too short. I didn't know you had to measure to fit. :roll: :roll: :roll: I kept it . I don't know why but I did. That maybe why I don't knit sweaters except a few for the grands when they were small.


Oh my gosh oh my gosh. it's depends time. I can't stop laughing. What did the love of your life do when he saw how well if fit. Did he look in the mirror? Wa he in a state of shock. Oh CB I do not mean to make fun of it. But can just see it. Another story for the book.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> want to know what I found out tonight? my husband showed me an article in his magazine . He has a disease named after him. I am not kidding.
> 
> I always knew he was famous for something . But disease was not one of them.
> 
> ...


You will have to start your own book Yarnie :XD: Never a dull moment in Denim!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh oh my gosh. it's depends time. I can't stop laughing. What did the love of your life do when he saw how well if fit. Did he look in the mirror? Wa he in a state of shock. Oh CB I do not mean to make fun of it. But can just see it. Another story for the book.


He was amused. He knew that he wasn't wearing the sweater. The end. I never thought of ripping back then. He didn't appreciate the polyester suit I made him either. Sooo I know making clothes for him. So there! He does like the socks and scarves for hunting. It is ok to laugh Yarnie it was funny. Stripes so it didn't loook good with the stripes going above his belly. : ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> want to know what I found out tonight? my husband showed me an article in his magazine . He has a disease named after him. I am not kidding.
> 
> I always knew he was famous for something . But disease was not one of them.
> 
> ...


What is it called?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

my gosh we always get a bit nuts this time of night. I couldn't even spell right from laughing so hard CB. 

I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. 

But my gosh the picture in my mind of that man standing there with that sweater on. Oh dear, oh dear. An to think you kept it too. What are you going to do with it? You should frame it. Oh no here I go again. I have to think of something else as I am losing it again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is it called?


I'll PM you as I do not want the world to know his name or what disease I may get. Then everyone with dress in hasmat suits when they come near me. Joey will never want to visit me unless we are miles a part and have bull horns to talk with each other. Oh my this is just awful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was amused. He knew that he wasn't wearing the sweater. The end. I never thought of ripping back then. He didn't appreciate the polyester suit I made him either. Sooo I know making clothes for him. So there! He does like the socks and scarves for hunting. It is ok to laugh Yarnie it was funny. Stripes so it didn't loook good with the stripes going above his belly. : ;-)


Did one of your boys ever wear the sweater CB?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was amused. He knew that he wasn't wearing the sweater. The end. I never thought of ripping back then. He didn't appreciate the polyester suit I made him either. Sooo I know making clothes for him. So there! He does like the socks and scarves for hunting. It is ok to laugh Yarnie it was funny. Stripes so it didn't loook good with the stripes going above his belly. : ;-)


Oh my gosh I laughing so hard I have to cross my legs stripes too . I am shaking the chair I am laughing so hard. Was his belly button showing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I'll PM you as I do not want the world to know his name or what disease I may get. Then everyone with dress in hasmat suits when they come near me. Joey will never want to visit me unless we are miles a part and have bull horns to talk with each other. Oh my this is just awful.


Too much excitement Yarnie! Can DH collect a royalty? Don't forget a hazmat suit for Willie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to go to bed, am tired and am getting silly. 

God BLess you two.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too much excitement Yarnie! Can DH collect a royalty? Don't forget a hazmat suit for Willie


Your right Willie needs protection too. Like the suit my favorite color too.  :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I laughing so hard I have to cross my legs stripes too . I am shaking the chair I am laughing so hard. Was his belly button showing?


That would be right in style for young girls now :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Upper Michigan and Northern Wisconsin will get lake effect snow. Since I am in the center of the state it misses us. The last really big snow we had was in April 1997 knee high snow in 8 hours. Husband and oldest son were in Czech Republic Daughter was in Germany. I had taught that day and had to work at the motel after school. And I had a broken arm. Youngest son was a senior in High school. His friend drove my car to the motel. Then both went to friends house. I worked until 11. Nothing moving outside so I had a bed for the night. I was not able to get home until the next afternoon. I hope we do not have another one that bad.


Wow - that's quite an adventure story! Those are the storms you never forget. The winter of '97!

We lived in Indiana for two years and had 12 inches of snow both winters. It was beautiful - but hardly anybody went out to play in it - except us! They were so used to it. We loved it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The power flickered on and off today and then went out at about 7:45 and came back on a few minutes ago. The winds are still quite strong but have been worse on the mainland where many have been without power for much longer, so overall we are lucky.


I'm glad your power's back. Losing power is a major inconvenience.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired Bonnie get my weather from Joey. She knows where it came from and where it is going. She is better then the weather men in this state.


Joey's your source - we get by with a little help from our friends!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: DH still has the first sweater I made for him - a zipped cardigan. He wears it more here than back in Alberta, it makes a good spring/fall outdoor sweater here and was too warm for inside and not warm enough for outside most of the time in Alberta.


That's so nice. He appreciates it gets a lot of use out of it. That must make you happy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> want to know what I found out tonight? my husband showed me an article in his magazine . He has a disease named after him. I am not kidding.
> 
> I always knew he was famous for something . But disease was not one of them.
> 
> ...


Wow - you're the first person I know whose husband has a disease named after him!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was amused. He knew that he wasn't wearing the sweater. The end. I never thought of ripping back then. He didn't appreciate the polyester suit I made him either. Sooo I know making clothes for him. So there! He does like the socks and scarves for hunting. It is ok to laugh Yarnie it was funny. Stripes so it didn't loook good with the stripes going above his belly. : ;-)


That's a cute story. I made my husband a shirt once before we were married. Disaster. I'm sure he wore it once, but I'm also sure he never wore it again. I have no idea where it is now.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I hung two loads of laundry on the washing line at 10am yesterday and they were dry by 1pm.
Today I`m getting ready to hang out another load to dry as its supposed to be really windy again. Although its supposed to be a high of 80 today. Wow 80 the week before Thanksgiving. Unreal.
Then by Thursday night the temperature is supposed to drop significantly, and expecting snow this weekend.
Brrr. Looks like WV has four seasons in one day!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's wild weather, WendyBee!

Speaking of wild, the gang got a little wild last night! No wonder I couldn't sleep with all that commotion on the computer!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hung two loads of laundry on the washing line at 10am yesterday and they were dry by 1pm.
> Today I`m getting ready to hang out another load to dry as its supposed to be really windy again. Although its supposed to be a high of 80 today. Wow 80 the week before Thanksgiving. Unreal.
> Then by Thursday night the temperature is supposed to drop significantly, and expecting snow this weekend.
> Brrr. Looks like WV has four seasons in one day!!


Hey we say that here too. Think it may be every state. Lucky you wind and warm. Our sky is trying to clear up see patches of blue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's wild weather, WendyBee!
> 
> Speaking of wild, the gang got a little wild last night! No wonder I couldn't sleep with all that commotion on the computer!


Yes we just shared important news on here. I mean we are up to date on world happenings. :XD: :XD:

According to some all we dish about is Cream Cheese and Kissy face. But they are wrong, we dish about the weather, knitting, family, and my love of my life's disease name after him. Also small sweaters and shirts.
Plus most important sleep, which Bon and I need. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The power flickered on and off today and then went out at about 7:45 and came back on a few minutes ago. The winds are still quite strong but have been worse on the mainland where many have been without power for much longer, so overall we are lucky.


Sounds like Lites on Lites off, Lites on , Lites off.

Windy not good, wonder how birds can fly in it. Also how do planes manage to stay in the sky. Also concidering their weight how Bumble Bees can fly. Also when you throw something at love of your life it does not always hit the target it was intended for. Why when you make something different from recipe and add somethings not called for and sounds good and yucky when you taste it.
So many unanswer questions no wonder I am tired.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did one of your boys ever wear the sweater CB?


Have mercy NO! I forgot it was wider than it was long. I have to look for it. I did do a very good job just........ I don't know anything living that could have worn it the way is was.   :wink: :thumbdown: :| :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I laughing so hard I have to cross my legs stripes too . I am shaking the chair I am laughing so hard. Was his belly button showing?


Well yes. It would probably be in style with today's short sweaters. Maybe if I find it he can layer it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a cute story. I made my husband a shirt once before we were married. Disaster. I'm sure he wore it once, but I'm also sure he never wore it again. I have no idea where it is now.


You mean he didn't like it?
Remember in the 70's when the John Denver shirts were popular? I embroider a denim shirt for Dh. I couldn't believe the manly man wore the shirt until it was thread bare . He got mad when I threw it away. My kids would not believe if they saw it today that their Daddy or Papa would wear something like that. :lol: That is the only thing he wore of my making.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we just shared important news on here. I mean we are up to date on world happenings. :XD: :XD:
> 
> According to some all we dish about is Cream Cheese and Kissy face. But they are wrong, we dish about the weather, knitting, family, and my love of my life's disease name after him. Also small sweaters and shirts.
> Plus most important sleep, which Bon and I need. :shock: :lol:


Yes, sweet sleep. I didn't get any until 2 a.m. Darnit!

I just got one bedroom ready for two kids this weekend.Big job considering when about seven of the kids were here together they took a LOT of toys from where they belong - downstairs - and brought them up to the bedroom. Then they smiled at a job well done and -----went home!

I must admit - it was the girls who made the mess. The boys used to run all over and play hide and seek and get in the closets and sit on stuff and break things - oops. But now those boys are 15 and up - almost civilized!

But the girls fill in for them nicely - leaving a trail of barbies and barbie clothes and dress-ups and barbie furniture behind them. Good enough until the Mobile crowd comes. Those boys are younger and FULL OF ENERGY - and two girls who are almost as peppy as their brothers. They'll all be here - all 13 (I hope) between Christmas and New Years. Just like "Where the Wild Things Are" - "Let the wild rumpus begin!"

Going out with two good friends from school tonight - dinner - at my favorite restaurant. Provino's - it's Italian - anybody have them where you live? They make the best meatballs I've ever had. There are three of us going. One's a vegetarian, one can't get anything spicy at all, and me, the one who can eat almost anything. (And it shows.) But i always get spaghetti and meatballs - favorite meal since I was 5 year old.

I hope I have the energy to get ready and don't fall asleep in my spaghetti!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Solo. Tribal and cultural loyalties will have a bigger influence on the fighters and being on the ground puts our military are at greater risk. Identify and target those who fund ISIS and sell them weapons and also those who buy oil from them.


I've also been reading that hackers are trying to shut down ISIS' use of the internet to recruit people in other countries. I've also heard, though haven't seen any confirmation, that ISIS is using X-box and possibly Playstation to communicate with each other. They accomplish this through "code" and it is somehow part of the game itself. If enough gamers are playing the game on the internet, who really knows where they are. ISIS certainly knows how to use social media to get their message out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I've also been reading that hackers are trying to shut down ISIS' use of the internet to recruit people in other countries. I've also heard, though haven't seen any confirmation, that ISIS is using X-box and possibly Playstation to communicate with each other. They accomplish this through "code" and it is somehow part of the game itself. If enough gamers are playing the game on the internet, who really knows where they are. ISIS certainly knows how to use social media to get their message out.


It is so terrible!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is the storm over? Did you lose your power?
> I think we have had 4 inches the last two days. No net service most of the day.
> 
> Solo did you get all the rain too?


Yes. Rain and tornadoes. Thankfully, no tornadoes in my area, but in Kansas and Texas.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You should be able to slip the first stitch in the same way you would with straight needles Bonnie. Hold the yarn in front of your work, slip the stitch purlways and move the yarn to the back so it is resting between the 2 needle tips -- the cable part of the needle should be off to the left and right of your work so it doesn't get in the way.
> 
> Do I remember you saying you were left handed? How are you holding your needles and your yarn?
> 
> Took a couple photos - does it help?


Hi, again, WCK. I copied your pictures, and it worked!!!! I don't know how or why, but it was easy. I think I was getting messed up when I did it with it all in my lap and the yarn on my right. I was letting the needles get in the way. And now I can start the blanket! At last! I can't tell you and Joey how much I appreciate the help.

By the way, you're right, I'm left-handed (you have an amazing memory), but I knit right-handed. Crochet left-handed.

Thanks again!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did make clothes for my husband. He wore all of them. Since he worked with cutting trees and other heavy stuff, His shoulders were big in proportion to the other parts of his body. When he helped a friend fix a roof, the wind blew the front of his jacket out and he ran a skill saw through it. Then I made almost everything for him except pants. Winter coats, denim coveralls, Alaskan flannel shirts, and a 3 piece suit. Now the rest of body has expanded to the proper portions, so we can buy.


You must be a pro with a sewing machine!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just reading about Joey's sewing, I'm so impressed. You are all so talented. 

I'm going to admit something. I am so clumsy with knitting. Joey and WCK helped me work with these circular needles. I was so excited. Knitting and adding my little markers every 25 stitches. And then - I came up 3 stitches short! Then I tried to fix it and dropped a stitch!

I am humiliated, but you all are so nice to me that I thought I should go ahead and show you just how poor a knitter I am. Now you know why it takes me so long to finish a project!!! 

This little dropped stitch will not stop me! I'm just going to start over. At least now I know how to hold the yarn!

I am woman! See me roar! I WILL conquer this!

Shaking my head in disbelief. I think I'll go take a nice warm shower and sooth my aching bones and fumbling fingers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I've also been reading that hackers are trying to shut down ISIS' use of the internet to recruit people in other countries. I've also heard, though haven't seen any confirmation, that ISIS is using X-box and possibly Playstation to communicate with each other. They accomplish this through "code" and it is somehow part of the game itself. If enough gamers are playing the game on the internet, who really knows where they are. ISIS certainly knows how to use social media to get their message out.


It is scary what they can do now. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am doing my Norweign happy dance. Lefse tonight with my meal. Wish I could have Rutabaga's too. Then I would do my jump and jave dance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did make clothes for my husband. He wore all of them. Since he worked with cutting trees and other heavy stuff, His shoulders were big in proportion to the other parts of his body. When he helped a friend fix a roof, the wind blew the front of his jacket out and he ran a skill saw through it. Then I made almost everything for him except pants. Winter coats, denim coveralls, Alaskan flannel shirts, and a 3 piece suit. Now the rest of body has expanded to the proper portions, so we can buy.


My gosh Joey you sure made a lot of clothes for your family. Sure they all appreciated what you did for them. The skill saw glad it was only his jacket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just reading about Joey's sewing, I'm so impressed. You are all so talented.
> 
> I'm going to admit something. I am so clumsy with knitting. Joey and WCK helped me work with these circular needles. I was so excited. Knitting and adding my little markers every 25 stitches. And then - I came up 3 stitches short! Then I tried to fix it and dropped a stitch!
> 
> ...


Only three stitches thats not so bad try changing directions and do five rows before you notice what you have done. :XD: :XD: 
I am an expert at screwing up lace knitting.

You will conquer it I know you will, if I can mess it up and fix it know you can do it with just three stitches.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jokim! Good to see you.


Nice to hear from you, too, Bonnie. How are you getting along with the rush of the holidays coming on? I'm cleaning the house the rest of this week and next, and cooking Wed. - Sunday. We're having our Thanksgiving on Sunday following Thanksgiving. Family scheduling...♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. Rain and tornadoes. Thankfully, no tornadoes in my area, but in Kansas and Texas.


You really seem to be getting the worst of the weather this year.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The power flickered on and off today and then went out at about 7:45 and came back on a few minutes ago. The winds are still quite strong but have been worse on the mainland where many have been without power for much longer, so overall we are lucky.


We are to get rain tomorrow and wind on Friday. We've had so much wind in the last 6 weeks. I guess it gets rid of the weakened trees and branches. I always worry about my DD place, she's surrounded by older maples and someday one or two of them just might come down on her property. Keep my fingers crossed.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was amused. He knew that he wasn't wearing the sweater. The end. I never thought of ripping back then. He didn't appreciate the polyester suit I made him either. Sooo I know making clothes for him. So there! He does like the socks and scarves for hunting. It is ok to laugh Yarnie it was funny. Stripes so it didn't loook good with the stripes going above his belly. : ;-)


I know enough not to make a sweater for DH. I did once make a polyester/denim sports jacket for him, about 35 years ago. He would not wear it, ended up in Goodwill bag.
But, he will wear socks, hats and scarves that I make for him. Very fussy! :? ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did make clothes for my husband. He wore all of them. Since he worked with cutting trees and other heavy stuff, His shoulders were big in proportion to the other parts of his body. When he helped a friend fix a roof, the wind blew the front of his jacket out and he ran a skill saw through it. Then I made almost everything for him except pants. Winter coats, denim coveralls, Alaskan flannel shirts, and a 3 piece suit. Now the rest of body has expanded to the proper portions, so we can buy.


You beat me out. I made my boys clothes until they were about 4. After that they were store bought. I made Dh a three piece suit. His mama felt sorry for him and when out and bought him one just like it. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. Rain and tornadoes. Thankfully, no tornadoes in my area, but in Kansas and Texas.


That is good news that you didn't get the tornadoes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just reading about Joey's sewing, I'm so impressed. You are all so talented.
> 
> I'm going to admit something. I am so clumsy with knitting. Joey and WCK helped me work with these circular needles. I was so excited. Knitting and adding my little markers every 25 stitches. And then - I came up 3 stitches short! Then I tried to fix it and dropped a stitch!
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help you with a dropped stitch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am doing my Norweign happy dance. Lefse tonight with my meal. Wish I could have Rutabaga's too. Then I would do my jump and jave dance.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Our power has been going off and off all day because of the heavy winds. Its now raining too.I`m worried the next power outage will be the one that knocks our power out for a few days.
I have our electric blankets on high just in case we lose power again.
So if you don`t see me for a while, you`ll know why.
At least I have a ton of knitting to stop me getting bored if we do lose power LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our power has been going off and off all day because of the heavy winds. Its now raining too.I`m worried the next power outage will be the one that knocks our power out for a few days.
> I have our electric blankets on high just in case we lose power again.
> So if you don`t see me for a while, you`ll know why.
> At least I have a ton of knitting to stop me getting bored if we do lose power LOL


You must be getting our weather from the last 2 days. I hope you don't lose power. Do you have a headlight to knit by?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When my youngest son was about 4. Camouflage underwear was big. He wanted a pair. I told him If I found the fabric, I would make them. When I went fabric shopping, he and his sister would look at the pattern book to decide what I should make them. One day he really got mad at the clerk. She did not have camouflage knit fabric. I think he had to wait a year or two for it. When we went to Disney World, the 5 of us had matching shirts. (3 sets).


Oh the poor little guy. All he wanted was camouflage underwear. Can just see him getting mad at the clerk. I personal would like glow in the dark PJ's As I get older think it would help me see where I am going or where I have been. espeical for that midnight dash to the bath room. It would be fun though just to have that glow about me. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Nice to hear from you, too, Bonnie. How are you getting along with the rush of the holidays coming on? I'm cleaning the house the rest of this week and next, and cooking Wed. - Sunday. We're having our Thanksgiving on Sunday following Thanksgiving. Family scheduling...♥


Are you cooking anything different? If the family is all together it doesn't matter what day it is.
The cleaning is the worse part isn't it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh the poor little guy. All he wanted was camouflage underwear. Can just see him getting mad at the clerk. I personal would like glow in the dark PJ's As I get older think it would help me see where I am going or where I have been. espeical for that midnight dash to the bath room. It would be fun though just to have that glow about me. :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Nice to hear from you, too, Bonnie. How are you getting along with the rush of the holidays coming on? I'm cleaning the house the rest of this week and next, and cooking Wed. - Sunday. We're having our Thanksgiving on Sunday following Thanksgiving. Family scheduling...♥


When do you have down time? Are you then having two turkey days? Can I come , I love just the smell alone of Turkey baking in the oven.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another good one WCK.

Couldn't find his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our power has been going off and off all day because of the heavy winds. Its now raining too.I`m worried the next power outage will be the one that knocks our power out for a few days.
> I have our electric blankets on high just in case we lose power again.
> So if you don`t see me for a while, you`ll know why.
> At least I have a ton of knitting to stop me getting bored if we do lose power LOL


Oh I hope you do not loose power. The wind is blowing here. Watch on the news could not believe what happen inthe state of Washington, my gosh that was really bad. Sure hope it is not that bad for you WEBee. 
Also for you Jokim God be with you both and protect you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's wild weather, WendyBee!
> 
> Speaking of wild, the gang got a little wild last night! No wonder I couldn't sleep with all that commotion on the computer!


We can start up again tonight! Look at these crochet pj's, don't they match well with those crochet shorts posted a few months back :XD: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we just shared important news on here. I mean we are up to date on world happenings. :XD: :XD:
> 
> According to some all we dish about is Cream Cheese and Kissy face. But they are wrong, we dish about the weather, knitting, family, and my love of my life's disease name after him. Also small sweaters and shirts.
> Plus most important sleep, which Bon and I need. :shock: :lol:


Yarnie maybe those crochet pj's will keep DH warm and he won't catch that disease named after him and you can put the hazmat suits away in the garage until next time. I'm thinking of offering to make a pair for DH, I wonder what he will say :?:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like Lites on Lites off, Lites on , Lites off.
> 
> Windy not good, wonder how birds can fly in it. Also how do planes manage to stay in the sky. Also concidering their weight how Bumble Bees can fly. Also when you throw something at love of your life it does not always hit the target it was intended for. Why when you make something different from recipe and add somethings not called for and sounds good and yucky when you taste it.
> So many unanswer questions no wonder I am tired.


 :shock: Now you're getting philosophical on us and looking at the deeper meaning of life. If you're not careful, we will lose our kissy face reputation!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have mercy NO! I forgot it was wider than it was long. I have to look for it. I did do a very good job just........ I don't know anything living that could have worn it the way is was.   :wink: :thumbdown: :| :shock: :roll: :lol:


I hope you find it - we can do show and tell of our knitting misadventures :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, sweet sleep. I didn't get any until 2 a.m. Darnit!
> 
> I just got one bedroom ready for two kids this weekend.Big job considering when about seven of the kids were here together they took a LOT of toys from where they belong - downstairs - and brought them up to the bedroom. Then they smiled at a job well done and -----went home!
> 
> ...


Hope you had a nice visit and great meal with your friends Bonnie. Spaghetti and meatballs sounds good - a reminder that I haven't had any for quite a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We can start up again tonight! Look at these crochet pj's, don't they match well with those crochet shorts posted a few months back :XD: :lol:


Oh my gosh what a fashion statement . Mix and match colors. Am I seeing a new trend coming up?

Your right hubby could use a warm disease free jams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We can start up again tonight! Look at these crochet pj's, don't they match well with those crochet shorts posted a few months back :XD: :lol:


No words. :!:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I've also been reading that hackers are trying to shut down ISIS' use of the internet to recruit people in other countries. I've also heard, though haven't seen any confirmation, that ISIS is using X-box and possibly Playstation to communicate with each other. They accomplish this through "code" and it is somehow part of the game itself. If enough gamers are playing the game on the internet, who really knows where they are. ISIS certainly knows how to use social media to get their message out.


DH was telling me about ISIS using on-line gaming to communicate because it isn't easily monitored. ISIS leaders are also encouraging lone wolf attacks and seem to be having a huge success in recruiting new members.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: Now you're getting philosophical on us and looking at the deeper meaning of life. If you're not careful, we will lose our kissy face reputation!


Oh but can't we have both Kissy face and wonder what the meaning of life is really about?

I mean if life is life and no kissy face what good is life.

How does the wind know which way to blow? Why does it always blow when WeBee does the wash there. But it doesn't do that when the wash is here. 
Yes I am getting Phil sump lee coal. It's hard being so full of questions. Now if I could just find an answer for it. Do you think I may have a disease?? Oh no not that . :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I did make clothes for my husband. He wore all of them. Since he worked with cutting trees and other heavy stuff, His shoulders were big in proportion to the other parts of his body. When he helped a friend fix a roof, the wind blew the front of his jacket out and he ran a skill saw through it. Then I made almost everything for him except pants. Winter coats, denim coveralls, Alaskan flannel shirts, and a 3 piece suit. Now the rest of body has expanded to the proper portions, so we can buy.


DH was lucky to have custom fits! :thumbup: I have no talent with a sewing machine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Christmas Story is Not about a Refugee Family
> 
> http://godfatherpolitics.com/26475/the-christmas-story-is-not-about-a-refugee-family/#EcUvBJwWk3AIWAxM.99


screen came up blank on me. Will have a look later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, again, WCK. I copied your pictures, and it worked!!!! I don't know how or why, but it was easy. I think I was getting messed up when I did it with it all in my lap and the yarn on my right. I was letting the needles get in the way. And now I can start the blanket! At last! I can't tell you and Joey how much I appreciate the help.
> 
> By the way, you're right, I'm left-handed (you have an amazing memory), but I knit right-handed. Crochet left-handed.
> 
> Thanks again!


 :thumbup: I think you'll love the circulars once you get used to them; the weight of the blankets will be in the centre and less stress on your hands and arms.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to bed early tonight. Sweet dreams. XX &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.chicksonright.com/breaking-honduras-officials-catch-syrians-with-stolen-passports-trying-to-


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, sweet sleep. I didn't get any until 2 a.m. Darnit!
> 
> I just got one bedroom ready for two kids this weekend.Big job considering when about seven of the kids were here together they took a LOT of toys from where they belong - downstairs - and brought them up to the bedroom. Then they smiled at a job well done and -----went home!
> 
> ...


Oh I hope you don't fall asleep in your spaghetti and meatballs. You will then lose your noodles and your meat a balls will roll away. It's not good to lose your noodles. Plus no one likes to see their balls rolling around.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to catch up with what I miss or did I miss with what I caught up with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I saw on the news tonight where France police caught more of the IssI people and the one was calling them to come and help her. Thanks be to God they did not go to her aid as she had a bomb attach to her and blew herself up. What kind of mind set would want to end their life or those others around them like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Sweet dreams. XX ♥


God Bless sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just reading about Joey's sewing, I'm so impressed. You are all so talented.
> 
> I'm going to admit something. I am so clumsy with knitting. Joey and WCK helped me work with these circular needles. I was so excited. Knitting and adding my little markers every 25 stitches. And then - I came up 3 stitches short! Then I tried to fix it and dropped a stitch!
> 
> ...


If you drop a stitch, you can pick it up with a crochet hook Bonnie. It works easily for knit or purl stitches, but can be a little more complicated with textured or lacy stitches


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am doing my Norweign happy dance. Lefse tonight with my meal. Wish I could have Rutabaga's too. Then I would do my jump and jave dance.


Sounds good Yarnie. I roasted rutabagas last week and they were yummmmmy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I know enough not to make a sweater for DH. I did once make a polyester/denim sports jacket for him, about 35 years ago. He would not wear it, ended up in Goodwill bag.
> But, he will wear socks, hats and scarves that I make for him. Very fussy! :? ;-)


He wears what he needs to stay warm Jokim! I was never talented enough to sew clothing that was meant to fit


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Our power has been going off and off all day because of the heavy winds. Its now raining too.I`m worried the next power outage will be the one that knocks our power out for a few days.
> I have our electric blankets on high just in case we lose power again.
> So if you don`t see me for a while, you`ll know why.
> At least I have a ton of knitting to stop me getting bored if we do lose power LOL


Hope the storm passes you by and you stay safe Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another good one WCK.
> 
> Couldn't find his way out of a paper bag.


And .....
- only has one oar in the water. 
- the elevator doesn't go to the top floor
- driveway doesn't quite reach the road
- all foam and no beer (BIL's favourite)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And .....
> - only has one oar in the water.
> - the elevator doesn't go to the top floor
> - driveway doesn't quite reach the road
> - all foam and no beer (BIL's favourite)


A brick short of a full load.

brain short a few marbles.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I hope you do not loose power. The wind is blowing here. Watch on the news could not believe what happen inthe state of Washington, my gosh that was really bad. Sure hope it is not that bad for you WEBee.
> Also for you Jokim God be with you both and protect you.


That same storm went up in the Vancouver area, there were thousands without power most of the day yesterday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but can't we have both Kissy face and wonder what the meaning of life is really about?
> 
> I mean if life is life and no kissy face what good is life.
> 
> ...


- why isn't "phonetic" spelled the way it sounds
- doesn't expecting the unexpected maked the unexpected become the expected (a good Yarnieism)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That same storm went up in the Vancouver area, there were thousands without power most of the day yesterday.


My It must be a big one. We are having high winds tonight but not that bad.

Off now need my beauty sleep. :shock: You know like sleeping beauty. ;-)

God bless and see you tomorrow if it is God's will.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually the top might make a cute girls sweater.


west coast kitty said:


> We can start up again tonight! Look at these crochet pj's, don't they match well with those crochet shorts posted a few months back :XD: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our power has been going off and off all day because of the heavy winds. Its now raining too.I`m worried the next power outage will be the one that knocks our power out for a few days.
> I have our electric blankets on high just in case we lose power again.
> So if you don`t see me for a while, you`ll know why.
> At least I have a ton of knitting to stop me getting bored if we do lose power LOL


Heavy winds here, too WendyBee. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw on the news tonight where France police caught more of the IssI people and the one was calling them to come and help her. Thanks be to God they did not go to her aid as she had a bomb attach to her and blew herself up. What kind of mind set would want to end their life or those others around them like that.


Calling to help! They are terrible. I hope they are wiped out soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My It must be a big one. We are having high winds tonight but not that bad.
> 
> Off now need my beauty sleep. :shock: You know like sleeping beauty. ;-)
> 
> God bless and see you tomorrow if it is God's will.


Yarnie, are you ok?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnie, are you ok?


Good morning LL I am fine . Still windy here and cold.

How are you doing? Hope all is well and you are getting ready to share Thanksgiving with others. It will be nice for you to get away and spend time with others. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL I am fine . Still windy here and cold.
> 
> How are you doing? Hope all is well and you are getting ready to share Thanksgiving with others. It will be nice for you to get away and spend time with others. :thumbup:


Yes, we are driving a long way on Tuesday. I'll PM you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee hope you stayed warm and are safe . Hope electricity is still on and water pipes did not go off again this year.

Bon how was you meal where you able to stay awake?


Never thought of that Jinx's nice sweater from the top. But as it is cold here may have to make the whole thing. Can't you just see an outfit like that. Husband would wear it if cold enough. I would be awake all night if I saw him in it. That would be a scary thing to see. (ha ha)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook


That is a good one Joey and so true. Love in each stitch and when one does not see the worth in that. We know then that they think a gift is only from the store. Sad isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, we are driving a long way on Tuesday. I'll PM you.


Stay safe will be praying for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Stay safe will be praying for you.


Thank you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Amen . funny how that works isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds good Yarnie. I roasted rutabagas last week and they were yummmmmy.


I could live on rutabagas your lucky. The love of my life feels they are not needed at any meal. I put them in New England Boiled dinner. He has to eat them or pick them out. But then I do that with Lima Beans. Just have never like them. I keep trying to eat them. But do not like the taste.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Today is a day of worry. Praying that brother comes through surgrey and nothing else is found.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I could live on rutabagas your lucky. The love of my life feels they are not needed at any meal. I put them in New England Boiled dinner. He has to eat them or pick them out. But then I do that with Lima Beans. Just have never like them. I keep trying to eat them. But do not like the taste.


How do you cook rutabagas?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> - why isn't "phonetic" spelled the way it sounds
> - doesn't expecting the unexpected maked the unexpected become the expected (a good Yarnieism)


if they spelt the way it sounds what fun would that be. I would really have to use dictionary. More fun to make it up.

Oh my gosh your write (Ha ha) I e cept the ecept dd is not ex peck did to be onex peck did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How do you cook rutabagas?


Like WCK said but also cook them like potatoes and then put them through a ricer add butter , or just mash them. To me it is a bit of heaven.

When it comes to peeling them this way you need a hammer and one of those maul things, and cut them into small pieces.

But really bad but not that bad worth it to me .

Also they taste so good in Pasties with a bit of potatoes,steak , onions . Now I am getting so hungry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw on the news tonight where France police caught more of the IssI people and the one was calling them to come and help her. Thanks be to God they did not go to her aid as she had a bomb attach to her and blew herself up. What kind of mind set would want to end their life or those others around them like that.


Maybe they made her do it. I can't see a woman doing that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Like WCK said but also cook them like potatoes and then put them through a ricer add butter , or just mash them. To me it is a bit of heaven.
> 
> When it comes to peeling them this way you need a hammer and one of those maul things, and cut them into small pieces.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe they made her do it. I can't see a woman doing that.


I can... If they are brainwashed like she was anything could happen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds good Yarnie. I roasted rutabagas last week and they were yummmmmy.


I have never had a rutabaga . Do they taste like a turnip? I love turnips. I grow the greens but not the ones with turnips. I must plant some next year. My Daddy used to supply me with turnips and greens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A brick short of a full load.
> 
> brain short a few marbles.


A brain like a BB in a boxcar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A brick short of a full load.
> 
> brain short a few marbles.


A few spoons short of a full set. .... If they made hats the size of her brain she would be wearing a peanut shell.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Today is a day of worry. Praying that brother comes through surgrey and nothing else is found.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Yarnie's brother. I pray you give the family good news today. All prayers go for a good report and a healed body. I pray for Yarnie's peace today. We are leaving it in Your Hands Lord God. We will give You the glory for the great things You will do for Your children. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Yarnie's brother. I pray you give the family good news today. All prayers go for a good report and a healed body. I pray for Yarnie's peace today. We are leaving it in Your Hands Lord God. We will give You the glory for the great things You will do for Your children. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.


Yarnie, I am praying for your brother. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A few spoons short of a full set. .... If they made hats the size of her brain she would be wearing a peanut shell.


Now that is a good one pea size.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Yarnie's brother. I pray you give the family good news today. All prayers go for a good report and a healed body. I pray for Yarnie's peace today. We are leaving it in Your Hands Lord God. We will give You the glory for the great things You will do for Your children. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.


Amen and thank you CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Paris Authority's got the man they think master mind the attack's on Paris. They killed him

The only thing is there will be someone to take his place. That is how it has always been


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Paris Authority's got the man they think master mind the attack's on Paris. They killed him
> 
> The only thing is there will be someone to take his place. That is how it has always been


So true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Getting off. Dh has a doctor's appointment. See y'all later. I will have you on my heart Yanrie and DB. 
I love my Denim girls! &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting off. Dh has a doctor's appointment. See y'all later. I will have you on my heart Yanrie and DB.
> I love my Denim girls! ♥


We love you, CB. Let us know how the doctor's appointment goes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

UnitedHealth warns it may exit Obamacare plans

Nathan Bomey, USA TODAY 10:01 a.m. EST November 19, 2015

UnitedHealthcare

Insurance giant UnitedHealth Group dealt a blow to the Affordable Care Act on Thursday when it warned that it may stop offering insurance plans to individuals through the public exchanges established by the reform law.

In a surprise, UnitedHealth (UNH) downgraded its earnings forecast in a sign that ACA, commonly referred to as Obamacare, is taking a toll on the companys bottom line.

People who purchase plans through the public exchanges are typically heavy users of their plans, draining insurers' profits.

The company is evaluating the viability of the insurance exchange product segment and will determine during the first half of 2016 to what extent it can continue to serve the public exchange markets in 2017, UnitedHealth said in a statement.

UnitedHealth warned investors that it would reap $425 million less in revenue during the fourth quarter than it had previously expected, which translates into 26 cents in earnings per share.

The company lowered its full-year 2015 earnings-per-share forecast to $6.

Shares of UnitedHealth stock fell 4% to $112.65 in early trading.

UnitedHealth blamed a continuing deterioration in the financial prospects of health care plans provided to individuals who purchase insurance through exchanges established by Obamacare.

In recent weeks, growth expectations for individual exchange participation have tempered industrywide, co-operatives have failed, and market data has signaled higher risks and more difficulties while our own claims experience has deteriorated, so we are taking this proactive step, UnitedHealth CEO Stephen J. Hemsley said in a statement.

Executives told investors in a conference call that insurance holders who sign up after the open enrollment period are particularly expensive. They have been among the most active users of the insurance plans.

Obamacare established a network of federal and state websites through which individuals who do not have insurance through their employer can obtain coverage  often with federal tax credits and subsidies.

Insurers participation in the exchanges is optional.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Today is a day of worry. Praying that brother comes through surgrey and nothing else is found.


I'll continue to say prayers for your brother, especially today Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook


so true


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Actually the top might make a cute girls sweater.


It would - I remember crochet sweaters being popular in the late 60's and 70's and retro has become very fashionable. (but I did get a chuckle out of the guys :lol: )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I could live on rutabagas your lucky. The love of my life feels they are not needed at any meal. I put them in New England Boiled dinner. He has to eat them or pick them out. But then I do that with Lima Beans. Just have never like them. I keep trying to eat them. But do not like the taste.


I'm with you on the lima beans Yarnie; lucky for me they are small enough to swallow without having to chew them. The only other veggie I don't like is parsnips.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Like WCK said but also cook them like potatoes and then put them through a ricer add butter , or just mash them. To me it is a bit of heaven.
> 
> When it comes to peeling them this way you need a hammer and one of those maul things, and cut them into small pieces.
> 
> ...


I like them mashed too, but my favourite is to shake them up with a bit of oil and roast them with onions and garlic


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe they made her do it. I can't see a woman doing that.


Those who do that are completely indoctrinated CB. They are the same type of woman who straps a suicide vest onto her son and blesses him as he goes out to become a martyr for the cause


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never had a rutabaga . Do they taste like a turnip? I love turnips. I grow the greens but not the ones with turnips. I must plant some next year. My Daddy used to supply me with turnips and greens.


Turnips are milder tasting than rutabaga


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Yarnie's brother. I pray you give the family good news today. All prayers go for a good report and a healed body. I pray for Yarnie's peace today. We are leaving it in Your Hands Lord God. We will give You the glory for the great things You will do for Your children. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.


Amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting off. Dh has a doctor's appointment. See y'all later. I will have you on my heart Yanrie and DB.
> I love my Denim girls! ♥


Hope all goes well with DH at doc


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> DH was telling me about ISIS using on-line gaming to communicate because it isn't easily monitored. ISIS leaders are also encouraging lone wolf attacks and seem to be having a huge success in recruiting new members.


The hacker group Anonymous has been having some success getting into ISIS Twitter accounts. They are publishing the names of the account users. I hope they continue to hound ISIS. ISIS does a good job with the internet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I think you'll love the circulars once you get used to them; the weight of the blankets will be in the centre and less stress on your hands and arms.


Once I started with circulars I never went back to straight needles. I love them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree. I have my antique straights sitting in a vase as decoration. I did take double points out the vase the other day. On my, they went back on display quickly.


soloweygirl said:


> Once I started with circulars I never went back to straight needles. I love them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Once I started with circulars I never went back to straight needles. I love them.


Me too. They are great.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The hacker group Anonymous has been having some success getting into ISIS Twitter accounts. They are publishing the names of the account users. I hope they continue to hound ISIS. ISIS does a good job with the internet.


This is such good news!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> If you drop a stitch, you can pick it up with a crochet hook Bonnie. It works easily for knit or purl stitches, but can be a little more complicated with textured or lacy stitches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Paris Authority's got the man they think master mind the attack's on Paris. They killed him
> 
> The only thing is there will be someone to take his place. That is how it has always been


The Paris attack was done by one cell. There are plenty of other cells that are in different parts of the world. This way, if one cell is destroyed, ISIS can still carry out their plans.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm with you on the lima beans Yarnie; lucky for me they are small enough to swallow without having to chew them. The only other veggie I don't like is parsnips.


I roast my parsnips along with the potatoes with the turkey westy.
I boil ruterbager along with potatoes before I mash them. The day after Thanksgiving and Christmas I mix the potato, rutabaga, and leftover brussel sprouts together and fry it til its golden brown. My hubby says its his fave meal out of the whole year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is a good one pea size.


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like them mashed too, but my favourite is to shake them up with a bit of oil and roast them with onions and garlic


Yum.
Everything taste good roasted. I roast my carrots in Italian dressing then put honey in them after they are roasted and add a can of English peas.
I will have to find me some rutabagas to roast.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I roast my parsnips along with the potatoes with the turkey westy.
> I boil ruterbager along with potatoes before I mash them. The day after Thanksgiving and Christmas I mix the potato, rutabaga, and leftover brussel sprouts together and fry it til its golden brown. My hubby says its his fave meal out of the whole year.


Isn't that your Bubble and Squeak recipe?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that your Bubble and Squeak recipe?


Sure is Bumpy
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yum.
> Everything taste good roasted. I roast my carrots in Italian dressing then put honey in them after they are roasted and add a can of English peas.
> I will have to find me some rutabagas to roast.


Sounds soooo good...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a lovely surprise today. 
All day today I have been ill with the flu and feeling so awful. I couldn`t even eat dinner, so I gave it to hubby.
Then around 6 pm our youngest stopped by, and he bought me 2 bags of ketchup chips as a surprise for me. Wasn`t that lovely of him. 
It was lucky I wasn`t knitting his rug at the time. So while he was here I was knitting my scarf. Hopefully I`ll finish by Christmas as a gift to myself.
I felt bad that I couldn`t even hug my son as I didn`t want him to get my germs.
And also we got to speak to our oldest son on the phone tonight. He probably won`t be coming back to live with us just yet as the state department aren`t hiring til January. But as I told my son - 2016 is only weeks away. Plus where he works now as a prison guard it`s steady work and gathering more experience every day.
And also our son said as of next month he`ll start paying for his own insurance. So that will save us quite a bit each month from now on.
Yes it`s been a good day today - even with this flu. I feel so blessed to have two wonderful sons.
Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a lovely surprise today.
> All day today I have been ill with the flu and feeling so awful. I couldn`t even eat dinner, so I gave it to hubby.
> Then around 6 pm our youngest stopped by, and he bought me 2 bags of ketchup chips as a surprise for me. Wasn`t that lovely of him.
> It was lucky I wasn`t knitting his rug at the time. So while he was here I was knitting my scarf. Hopefully I`ll finish by Christmas as a gift to myself.
> ...


Oh Wendy I am so sorry that you are so sick. I'll come and bring chicken soup! You will get better sooner because of the love of you sons. Take care of yourself. Please write and tell us how you feel in the morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a lovely surprise today.
> All day today I have been ill with the flu and feeling so awful. I couldn`t even eat dinner, so I gave it to hubby.
> Then around 6 pm our youngest stopped by, and he bought me 2 bags of ketchup chips as a surprise for me. Wasn`t that lovely of him.
> It was lucky I wasn`t knitting his rug at the time. So while he was here I was knitting my scarf. Hopefully I`ll finish by Christmas as a gift to myself.
> ...


Great day except the sick part. XX Good sons.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The hacker group Anonymous has been having some success getting into ISIS Twitter accounts. They are publishing the names of the account users. I hope they continue to hound ISIS. ISIS does a good job with the internet.


That's good news as long as they're accurate. There was some poor fellow who had one of his social media pics photo shopped to look like a jihad supporter. I really hope they can identify the hows and wheres of their financial transactions to dry up their funding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Once I started with circulars I never went back to straight needles. I love them.


What are you working on Solo? Are you still doing tunisian crochet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I roast my parsnips along with the potatoes with the turkey westy.
> I boil ruterbager along with potatoes before I mash them. The day after Thanksgiving and Christmas I mix the potato, rutabaga, and leftover brussel sprouts together and fry it til its golden brown. My hubby says its his fave meal out of the whole year.


Maybe I'll give parsnips a try again Wendy. We never ate them when I was growing up, the first time I tasted them was when MIL made them. MIL made the most delicious bread, but she wasn't a great cook -- everything was usually overcooked. I do love your bubble & squeak!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh Wendy I am so sorry that you are so sick. I'll come and bring chicken soup! You will get better sooner because of the love of you sons. Take care of yourself. Please write and tell us how you feel in the morning.


Thanks Lucy. ♥ I had some soup earlier, but couldn`t finish it - so I gave it to hubby.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yum.
> Everything taste good roasted. I roast my carrots in Italian dressing then put honey in them after they are roasted and add a can of English peas.
> I will have to find me some rutabagas to roast.


That sounds good for carrots; have you ever tried with frozen peas? I love roasted brussel sprouts too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a lovely surprise today.
> All day today I have been ill with the flu and feeling so awful. I couldn`t even eat dinner, so I gave it to hubby.
> Then around 6 pm our youngest stopped by, and he bought me 2 bags of ketchup chips as a surprise for me. Wasn`t that lovely of him.
> It was lucky I wasn`t knitting his rug at the time. So while he was here I was knitting my scarf. Hopefully I`ll finish by Christmas as a gift to myself.
> ...


I'm glad it turned out to be such a good day for you even though you're sick - hopefully you're feeling much better tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you're not well, WendyBee. Hope you shake that germ soon. LL's idea of soup is a good recommendation. Bubble and Squeak sounds like a great item. I'll have to try parsnips and rutabagas. We never had them growing up. Is that like Colcannon?
CB, it'll be a bit sad at this holiday time. MIL will not be with us, 1st time in 5 years. We're going to my DD's on Thurs.('little Thanksgiving') and they will come to our house on the Sunday following Thanksgiving. Nothing special except I'm cooking 2 turkey breasts, DH is frying 1 turkey breast. 3 breasts total. LL, I did find 'delicata squash', so I'll make that also. My grands love squash. Everything else will be as usual, just much more sober in tone.&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What are you working on Solo? Are you still doing tunisian crochet?


I've always wanted to learn Tunisian crochet, never quite got the hang of it. Perhaps I'll give it another try.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight everyone. I just can't seem to stay up to your bewitching hour, when you guys go crazy with fun... :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> So sorry to hear that you're not well, WendyBee. Hope you shake that germ soon. LL's idea of soup is a good recommendation. Bubble and Squeak sounds like a great item. I'll have to try parsnips and rutabagas. We never had them growing up. Is that like Colcannon?
> CB, it'll be a bit sad at this holiday time. MIL will not be with us, 1st time in 5 years. We're going to my DD's on Thurs.('little Thanksgiving') and they will come to our house on the Sunday following Thanksgiving. Nothing special except I'm cooking 2 turkey breasts, DH is frying 1 turkey breast. 3 breasts total. LL, I did find 'delicata squash', so I'll make that also. My grands love squash. Everything else will be as usual, just much more sober in tone.♥


The first few holidays without MIL will be especially sad for you and the family. Maybe an opportunity to share some of your favourite holiday memories?

Your family must be white meat lovers; most of my family were dark meat fans so we often had goose instead of turkey at Christmas. DH loves white meat though, so it's a good balance for us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I started work today. It was a surprise since I didn't think I started until The 23rd. Good thing I was given notice by my coworker.
> 
> Then another surprise when I walked out of work about 4:30. Cold and Windy. Time for winter coats. hats and gloves. One of the clients said it was trying to snow when they came. It will take awhile until I get back into the routine.
> 
> We have knitting tomorrow, my daughter will bring her scissors and cut my hair. I will also go through my hats, take a bunch to the cancer center, they will pick the ones they think will be good for their patients. I have several made from one strand of fake fur and 1 strand of sport weight yarn.


It takes me a while to get used to a new routine too. Dark and cold makes it even harder to be away from home.

Have a great knitting day. The cancer centre will be so happy to get another assortment of hats with winter setting in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds good for carrots; have you ever tried with frozen peas? I love roasted brussel sprouts too.


No I never have frozen peas. I would if I had them. Bonn got me hooked on roasted Brussel sprouts. We love them too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So sorry to hear that you're not well, WendyBee. Hope you shake that germ soon. LL's idea of soup is a good recommendation. Bubble and Squeak sounds like a great item. I'll have to try parsnips and rutabagas. We never had them growing up. Is that like Colcannon?
> CB, it'll be a bit sad at this holiday time. MIL will not be with us, 1st time in 5 years. We're going to my DD's on Thurs.('little Thanksgiving') and they will come to our house on the Sunday following Thanksgiving. Nothing special except I'm cooking 2 turkey breasts, DH is frying 1 turkey breast. 3 breasts total. LL, I did find 'delicata squash', so I'll make that also. My grands love squash. Everything else will be as usual, just much more sober in tone.♥


I know you will be sad. It takes a few years to get over the Holidays and special events without our love ones around. I still miss my Daddy and over 8 years now.
We haven't been with my MIL for holidays in a few years on the Holidays but will still think of the times we did spend with her.
Fried turkey is delish. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I started work today. It was a surprise since I didn't think I started until The 23rd. Good thing I was given notice by my coworker.
> 
> Then another surprise when I walked out of work about 4:30. Cold and Windy. Time for winter coats. hats and gloves. One of the clients said it was trying to snow when they came. It will take awhile until I get back into the routine.
> 
> We have knitting tomorrow, my daughter will bring her scissors and cut my hair. I will also go through my hats, take a bunch to the cancer center, they will pick the ones they think will be good for their patients. I have several made from one strand of fake fur and 1 strand of sport weight yarn.


Will you be working full time? It is getting that time of year to pull out the coats.
You are so sweet to think of the cancer patients. Why would they not take some of them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I never have frozen peas. I would if I had them. Bonn got me hooked on roasted Brussel sprouts. We love them too.


I usually buy fresh or frozen veggies because they aren't as soft as the canned ones. Fruits and veggies will be much more expensive this winter between the droughts in the south and our low dollar.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you will be sad. It takes a few years to get over the Holidays and special events without our love ones around. I still miss my Daddy and over 8 years now.
> We haven't been with my MIL for holidays in a few years on the Holidays but will still think of the times we did spend with her.
> Fried turkey is delish. XX


I've never had fried turkey. Is the breast cut and breaded and then fried?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you ever used squash to make a pumpkin pie? We use acorn squash.


Jokim said:


> So sorry to hear that you're not well, WendyBee. Hope you shake that germ soon. LL's idea of soup is a good recommendation. Bubble and Squeak sounds like a great item. I'll have to try parsnips and rutabagas. We never had them growing up. Is that like Colcannon?
> CB, it'll be a bit sad at this holiday time. MIL will not be with us, 1st time in 5 years. We're going to my DD's on Thurs.('little Thanksgiving') and they will come to our house on the Sunday following Thanksgiving. Nothing special except I'm cooking 2 turkey breasts, DH is frying 1 turkey breast. 3 breasts total. LL, I did find 'delicata squash', so I'll make that also. My grands love squash. Everything else will be as usual, just much more sober in tone.♥


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh yes, it was windy. I had a doctor appointment in Milwaukee (30 miles). I almost went back home because of the wind. I saw a few snow flakes. Nice of you to share hats with others.


joeysomma said:


> I started work today. It was a surprise since I didn't think I started until The 23rd. Good thing I was given notice by my coworker.
> 
> Then another surprise when I walked out of work about 4:30. Cold and Windy. Time for winter coats. hats and gloves. One of the clients said it was trying to snow when they came. It will take awhile until I get back into the routine.
> 
> We have knitting tomorrow, my daughter will bring her scissors and cut my hair. I will also go through my hats, take a bunch to the cancer center, they will pick the ones they think will be good for their patients. I have several made from one strand of fake fur and 1 strand of sport weight yarn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy. ♥ I had some soup earlier, but couldn`t finish it - so I gave it to hubby.


You are so sick. I hope you are better today!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So sorry to hear that you're not well, WendyBee. Hope you shake that germ soon. LL's idea of soup is a good recommendation. Bubble and Squeak sounds like a great item. I'll have to try parsnips and rutabagas. We never had them growing up. Is that like Colcannon?
> CB, it'll be a bit sad at this holiday time. MIL will not be with us, 1st time in 5 years. We're going to my DD's on Thurs.('little Thanksgiving') and they will come to our house on the Sunday following Thanksgiving. Nothing special except I'm cooking 2 turkey breasts, DH is frying 1 turkey breast. 3 breasts total. LL, I did find 'delicata squash', so I'll make that also. My grands love squash. Everything else will be as usual, just much more sober in tone.♥


I know it is hard to have holidays when someone you love passes away. Perhaps you can remember her when everyone is together and have some words for her. Prayer, too.

Let me know how you like the squash. Wash, eat the peel. slice about a little less than 1/2 inch, toss with olive oil, salt, pepper and roast at 400 degrees.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never had fried turkey. Is the breast cut and breaded and then fried?


I don't know how Jokim does her breast.We have a turkey , fish fryer. You heat up the peanut oil then drop the whole turkey in for about 45 minutes or so. No breading just seasoned. The turkey is crispy on the outside and moist on the inside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Have you ever used squash to make a pumpkin pie? We use acorn squash.


Is that better than pumpkin? I have heard that the pumpkin in the can is really butternut squash.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess it depends on the cook. We never planted pumpkins. We always had a bumper crop of squash. I never heard that about canned pumpkin.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that better than pumpkin? I have heard that the pumpkin in the can is really butternut squash.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I started work today. It was a surprise since I didn't think I started until The 23rd. Good thing I was given notice by my coworker.
> 
> Then another surprise when I walked out of work about 4:30. Cold and Windy. Time for winter coats. hats and gloves. One of the clients said it was trying to snow when they came. It will take awhile until I get back into the routine.
> 
> We have knitting tomorrow, my daughter will bring her scissors and cut my hair. I will also go through my hats, take a bunch to the cancer center, they will pick the ones they think will be good for their patients. I have several made from one strand of fake fur and 1 strand of sport weight yarn.


The busy season starts early for you, Joeys. Hats and socks are fun to make. I made a few couple of years ago and took them down to the outreach center. They loved them.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The first few holidays without MIL will be especially sad for you and the family. Maybe an opportunity to share some of your favourite holiday memories?
> 
> Your family must be white meat lovers; most of my family were dark meat fans so we often had goose instead of turkey at Christmas. DH loves white meat though, so it's a good balance for us.


Yes, it will be sad. When my Mom passed away and my brother also, it was a very sad time. They passed away around Christmas separated by a few years. 
My family loves turkey, I don't think they have a preference, except my DD. She loves dark meat. But the white turkey meat will be eaten and there won't be all the little bones left over.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I never have frozen peas. I would if I had them. Bonn got me hooked on roasted Brussel sprouts. We love them too.


Roasted Brussel sprouts are delicious, esp. if cut in half and fried in butter, cut side before being roasted.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you will be sad. It takes a few years to get over the Holidays and special events without our love ones around. I still miss my Daddy and over 8 years now.
> We haven't been with my MIL for holidays in a few years on the Holidays but will still think of the times we did spend with her.
> Fried turkey is delish. XX


I find that it's more moist than when baked. Plus, there's more meat on a breast, as a percentage of the entire breast than on the turkey. Also, I'm planning of roasting two breasts side by side in the roasting pan.(It's a big pan)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never had fried turkey. Is the breast cut and breaded and then fried?


You fry the whole turkey, or breast. They have electric fryers that can fry whole turkeys 14# or less, in oil. Much safer than frying them in a propane gas fired fryer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Have you ever used squash to make a pumpkin pie? We use acorn squash.


No, I've never used acorn squash, but I have used butternut squash to make pumpkin pie. It makes excellent pies. This year, I bought a white pumpkin to make pumpkin pie from. We'll see how that comes out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I know it is hard to have holidays when someone you love passes away. Perhaps you can remember her when everyone is together and have some words for her. Prayer, too.
> 
> Let me know how you like the squash. Wash, eat the peel. slice about a little less than 1/2 inch, toss with olive oil, salt, pepper and roast at 400 degrees.


I'll let you know how the grands like it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know how Jokim does her breast.We have a turkey , fish fryer. You heat up the peanut oil then drop the whole turkey in for about 45 minutes or so. No breading just seasoned. The turkey is crispy on the outside and moist on the inside.


That's how I do it also, CB. Actually, DH does it. Love the crispiness. I could eat the skin alone!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that better than pumpkin? I have heard that the pumpkin in the can is really butternut squash.


I heard that about canned pumpkin also, CB.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone.
We got our turkey yesterday, and hubby got the rest of the ingredients for our Thanksgiving feast after work today. He said when he phoned me that he finally got the parsnips as they were out of them last week.
And I`m not doing pumpkin pie for dessert, I`m doing a few egg custard pies instead. I told hubby if he wants pecan pie, he can pick up a frozen one next Friday when he gets paid.

Am still feeling rough. I woke up at 7.30 and needed to throw up. I had some chicken Cup-a-soup for lunch and managed to keep it down. I do feel better though as I must have been dehydrated, and the soup helped.
Thanks for your concern everyone. &#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

As promised, here are pics of my sons, and the award that I scanned of my oldest son when he got his Officer Of The Month' award in August. I then edited my sons surname out for obvious reasons.
The last pic is of my youngest sons selfie pic I got from Facebook of his new drivers licence when he turned 21 in September.
You can see why I am so fiercely proud of my two sons.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here`s my oldest sons award ceremony


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I took some of my hats to the cancer center today. My daughter wanted me to show off her afghan. Two weeks of work. It is on a King size bed.


Those hats are so adorable joey. And such a wonderful cause they`re going to.
The hats I knit are so plain in comparison. You`ve inspired me to make more colourful ones.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love that afghan your daughter made joey. I didn`t see it the first time around until I refreshed the page.
It not only looks good, but I bet its as warm as toast too.
Practical and gorgeous - a great combination.
Has your daughter named her afghan? I named my afghan months ago after I finished it. Because its in WVU colours - I called it Mounty in honour of the WV Mountaineers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I find that it's more moist than when baked. Plus, there's more meat on a breast, as a percentage of the entire breast than on the turkey. Also, I'm planning of roasting two breasts side by side in the roasting pan.(It's a big pan)


Have you tried oven bags? I never cook a turkey without one. It cuts the time in half and the turkey is so tender. Even the breast. Just set your timer and walk away for about 2 1/2 hours. I let it sit while I am cooking the dressing and the rolls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Friday everyone.
> We got our turkey yesterday, and hubby got the rest of the ingredients for our Thanksgiving feast after work today. He said when he phoned me that he finally got the parsnips as they were out of them last week.
> And I`m not doing pumpkin pie for dessert, I`m doing a few egg custard pies instead. I told hubby if he wants pecan pie, he can pick up a frozen one next Friday when he gets paid.
> 
> ...


I hate you are sick this holiday season Webee. I am glad your Dh did the shopping for you. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I took some of my hats to the cancer center today. My daughter wanted me to show off her afghan. Two weeks of work. It is on a King size bed.


Nice hats. The all look warm and cozy to me.
That is a great afghan too. She is a fast knitter. 
Did you get your hair cut?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As promised, here are pics of my sons, and the award that I scanned of my oldest son when he got his Officer Of The Month' award in August. I then edited my sons surname out for obvious reasons.
> The last pic is of my youngest sons selfie pic I got from Facebook of his new drivers licence when he turned 21 in September.
> You can see why I am so fiercely proud of my two sons.


I know you are so proud of your boys Webee. Good boys. You should be proud of them :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

[Your hats will make someone feel warm inside and out. Very nice. quote=joeysomma]I took some of my hats to the cancer center today. My daughter wanted me to show off her afghan. Two weeks of work. It is on a King size bed.[/quote]


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes my hair is cut. Two weeks until her church's Christmas Brunch, so it should look pretty good by then.


Is she using your dishes again?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried oven bags? I never cook a turkey without one. It cuts the time in half and the turkey is so tender. Even the breast. Just set your timer and walk away for about 2 1/2 hours. I let it sit while I am cooking the dressing and the rolls.


Just a plain paper bag? I'll try it. Do you oil the bag? Thanks.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As promised, here are pics of my sons, and the award that I scanned of my oldest son when he got his Officer Of The Month' award in August. I then edited my sons surname out for obvious reasons.
> The last pic is of my youngest sons selfie pic I got from Facebook of his new drivers licence when he turned 21 in September.
> You can see why I am so fiercely proud of my two sons.


Glad that you're feeling much better. You have to feel better, after all, who would take care of your family if you down with something. You sure have nice looking boys, WendyBee. You have a right to be proud of them. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Friday everyone.
> We got our turkey yesterday, and hubby got the rest of the ingredients for our Thanksgiving feast after work today. He said when he phoned me that he finally got the parsnips as they were out of them last week.
> And I`m not doing pumpkin pie for dessert, I`m doing a few egg custard pies instead. I told hubby if he wants pecan pie, he can pick up a frozen one next Friday when he gets paid.
> 
> ...


Oh, WendyBee. An upset stomach is hard to bear. Glad you kept your soup down. Custard pie sounds soooo good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I took some of my hats to the cancer center today. My daughter wanted me to show off her afghan. Two weeks of work. It is on a King size bed.


Beautiful work!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s my oldest sons award ceremony


Wonderful! You must be a proud mom!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Just a plain paper bag? I'll try it. Do you oil the bag? Thanks.♥


It`s a special plastic bag especially for roasting. It should be in the foil aisle in the supermarket. Walmart sells two bags for $1.98
Here`s what it looks like
http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/Reynolds-Turkey-Size-Oven-Bags-2-ct/11027104


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a special plastic bag especially for roasting. It should be in the foil aisle in the supermarket. Walmart sells two bags for $1.98
> Here`s what it looks like
> http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/Reynolds-Turkey-Size-Oven-Bags-2-ct/11027104


Thank you, WendyBee. I will look for it when I'm at Walmart.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just a plain paper bag? I'll try it. Do you oil the bag? Thanks.♥


No an oven bag.
http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=Reynolds+Oven+Bags&adid=22222222220221175826&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=s&wl2=c&wl3=35192956545&wl4=kwd-257614757&wl5=1014131&veh=sem
Thanks Webee. Great minds. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Only one set of mine this year. Pink Depression glass Dogwood pattern. She has one set of Frankoma that I finally gave back to her now that she is in a house rather than an apartment. Then another set that belonged to her husband's godmother. I have many more sets she can use in the future.


They sound pretty. I know everyone will enjoy eating off of them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No an oven bag.
> http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=Reynolds+Oven+Bags&adid=22222222220221175826&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=s&wl2=c&wl3=35192956545&wl4=kwd-257614757&wl5=1014131&veh=sem
> Thanks Webee. Great minds. :lol:


Yes indeed Bumpy. That`s why we all get along so well.
♥


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am shocked that several pages back, it was announced that Mojave died and not one of you even made a mention of it. I would feel horrible if one of you died, regardless of our world views. I don't get you. 

Sloth is now Carmen Miranda.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes indeed Bumpy. That`s why we all get along so well.
> ♥


 :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone. These have been full days for me and there are many more to come. God Bless and give you a good rest.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone. These have been full days for me and there are many more to come. God Bless and give you a good rest.♥


Good night Jokmi. Sweet dreams to you. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am shocked that several pages back, it was announced that Mojave died and not one of you even made a mention of it. I would feel horrible if one of you died, regardless of our world views. I don't get you.
> 
> Sloth is now Carmen Miranda.


You have to understand SQM when I read it I took it as to the part where a joke was mention. I did not read it right. I don't think any one of us on here understood it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am just doing a hit and miss reading post.

Joey love the hats you are going to make a lot of people happy.

Oh WeeBee how nice and can see how proud you are.

WE had one of those propane Turkey things But when saw a persons house on fire using it out side their garage . We gave it to someone who is braver then we are.

I had enough points today from store to get a free turkey up to 16 lbs. We went for the 14 lbs. This is just nuts.

I make a Turkey by putting bacon over it and then wet cheese cloth and then tinfoil. keeps it nice and moist.


I still have not heard any thing about my brother. Even calling . Sure he is not up to answering phone. SIL has health problems Bad arthrics (spelt wrong) so am sure she and he are just trying to get through this as best they can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am just doing a hit and miss reading post.
> 
> Joey love the hats you are going to make a lot of people happy.
> 
> ...


 I am afraid of the turkey frying too. My son does it but I don't like for him to. You have to be careful .
He is your younger brother ? I hope you find out soon. Maybe no news is good news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Don't forget you have a part of the hats. I still have more to give away. Some of the wool ones seemed to rough for bare heads


Oh I wonder if you should use the wool then?

We are getting snow here. We were suppose to get a good amount but they drop it back to about 4 inches. 
It sounded like up there you would not get any. Is it snowing by you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am afraid of the turkey frying too. My son does it but I don't like for him to. You have to be careful .
> He is your younger brother ? I hope you find out soon. Maybe no news is good news.


No he is older then me. I am the baby of the family. Well I was the baby of the family, no i am still the baby of the family. I don't want to grow up I'm a toys or us kids.

My carving and knitting are my toys now. That and my weed garden and my cat, and ect .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Need a Kleenex for this one.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/stranded-woman-2/


your right Joey used one of Dad's hankerchiefs. I have been using them a lot lately. Kept them too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You have to understand SQM when I read it I took it as to the part where a joke was mention. I did not read it right. I don't think any one of us on here understood it.


I'm with you Yarnie - someone that never (or hardly ever) posts here writes that it's a prank to post a death message here, so I didn't take it seriously - especially when nothing was said to friends on threads usually posted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I took some of my hats to the cancer center today. My daughter wanted me to show off her afghan. Two weeks of work. It is on a King size bed.


The hats look great Joey, nice to have bright, cheerful colours. Your DD's afghan is beautiful - that was a lot of knitting to get such a big afghan done so quickly. You've taught her well!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm with you Yarnie - someone that never (or hardly ever) posts here writes that it's a prank to post a death message here, so I didn't take it seriously - especially when nothing was said to friends on threads usually posted.


That's what I didn't understand.

Then when I read this tonight I thought what did I miss?? But then I have been know to miss a lot. So went into profile just to see what was posted. I didn't even remember the post. But have been know to miss post on here and have seen someone else post that mentions what was posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off early again. I am watching suspense shows while the clan is gone. I guess I will have to have a night lite and Jojo in the room with me. Sweet dreams to everyone. Mojave if you are dead rest in peace.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s my oldest sons award ceremony


You've got every reason to be very proud of both your boys Wendy!! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went out for Fish today for lunch as both of us did not want to go out if snowing. It was o.k. but eyes got big and we both decide to have a piece of their pie. We brought them home . I will never ever ever eat Banana Cream pie as long as I live. The whip cream was good and so was the crust. But yuck yuck to the stuff in the middle. Husband still laughing about it. Guess the face I made really gave him something to laugh about.


Oh WCK never roast the Rutabaga before Thanks for the suggestion am going to try it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am just doing a hit and miss reading post.
> 
> Joey love the hats you are going to make a lot of people happy.
> 
> ...


Hope you hear good news from your brother soon Yarnie. Still in my prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite CB, leaving too. Done enough on here to night to cause mayhem.

Nite WCK. 

Will be up early shoveling snow. to bad they don't make a mini snow blower.

God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Need a Kleenex for this one.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/stranded-woman-2/


Thanks Joey, a wonderful message.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Don't forget you have a part of the hats. I still have more to give away. Some of the wool ones seemed to rough for bare heads


But I'm sure they would be very much appreciated by someone who is cold and has hair!! I think you're right about having very soft hats for bare skin - my head was sensitive after after I had my hair shaved.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am just doing a hit and miss reading post.
> 
> Joey love the hats you are going to make a lot of people happy.
> 
> ...


Hope your brother came through this latest operation in good order. Have praying for him and others.♥
Your bacon covered turkey sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Went out for Fish today for lunch as both of us did not want to go out if snowing. It was o.k. but eyes got big and we both decide to have a piece of their pie. We brought them home . I will never ever ever eat Banana Cream pie as long as I live. The whip cream was good and so was the crust. But yuck yuck to the stuff in the middle. Husband still laughing about it. Guess the face I made really gave him something to laugh about.
> 
> Oh WCK never roast the Rutabaga before Thanks for the suggestion am going to try it.


Yarny I am like you and put bacon on top of the turkey breast. I also wrap a strip of bacon around the wing tips too before I cover the turkey in foil. When the time comes to brown the turkey, the wing tips are so crunchy and delicious from the bacon.
Before I roast my turkey I brine it for about 8 hours, rinse it, then cover it in fresh water overnight before I dry it off, stuff it, and then bung it in the oven under a foil tent.
The turkey always ends up so moist and tasty....even through the left over stages.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am afraid of the turkey frying too. My son does it but I don't like for him to. You have to be careful .
> He is your younger brother ? I hope you find out soon. Maybe no news is good news.


Originally we had the gas propane fryer, but like you, when the incidence of house and garage fires spiked, we got rid of ours and replaced it with an electric fryer. I know the size of the turkey it can accommodate is smaller, but the electric is much safer. The turkeys come out delicious. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I wonder if you should use the wool then?
> 
> We are getting snow here. We were suppose to get a good amount but they drop it back to about 4 inches.
> It sounded like up there you would not get any. Is it snowing by you?


Saw on TV that you are getting snow. Did you also get high wind warning? We're under the high wind warning and snow tomorrow, but not much, 3" at most.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Saw on TV that you are getting snow. Did you also get high wind warning? We're under the high wind warning and snow tomorrow, but not much, 3" at most.


We`re getting snow tonight here in WV Jokim. But I doubt if it will stick as we`re expecting rain sometime overnight too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The hats look great Joey, nice to have bright, cheerful colours. Your DD's afghan is beautiful - that was a lot of knitting to get such a big afghan done so quickly. You've taught her well!!


That's what impressed me too. Only two weeks of knitting for such a big afghan. She must've knitted 24/7. Kudos to your DD, Joeys! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have Wonderful news....the best. It seems baby Conner has had a breakthrough in his recovery. He slept through the night for the first time last night and is so much perkier and alert.
It seems that Conner is lactose intolerant. Yet the doctors and surgeons didn`t pick it up. Ashley`s Grandmother who is completely devoted to the twins went over to Billy and Ashleys house yesterday with a bottle of soy milk for Conner, and he drank it all down without any spitting up like he usually does. Yet strangely enough Zane doesn`t seem to be affected. Is that strange or what?
Thank you for all your prayers for Conner and Zane. It seems that both twins are thriving now. Both seem so much more perkier today.
First thing Monday Ashley is going to call the hospital in Charleston and let the doctors know. And also to ask why it wasn`t picked up before. Who knows, Conner might even end up in the medical books because of this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have Wonderful news....the best. It seems baby Conner has had a breakthrough in his recovery. He slept through the night for the first time last night and is so much perkier and alert.
> It seems that Conner is lactose intolerant. Yet the doctors and surgeons didn`t pick it up. Ashley`s Grandmother who is completely devoted to the twins went over to Billy and Ashleys house yesterday with a bottle of soy milk for Conner, and he drank it all down without any spitting up like he usually does. Yet strangely enough Zane doesn`t seem to be affected. Is that strange or what?
> Thank you for all your prayers for Conner and Zane. It seems that both twins are thriving now. Both seem so much more perkier today.
> First thing Monday Ashley is going to call the hospital in Charleston and let the doctors know. And also to ask why it wasn`t picked up before. Who knows, Conner might even end up in the medical books because of this.


What a smart grandmother. I'm surprised the hospital didn't pick up Connor's lactose intolerance.
Praise be to God...♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have Wonderful news....the best. It seems baby Conner has had a breakthrough in his recovery. He slept through the night for the first time last night and is so much perkier and alert.
> It seems that Conner is lactose intolerant. Yet the doctors and surgeons didn`t pick it up. Ashley`s Grandmother who is completely devoted to the twins went over to Billy and Ashleys house yesterday with a bottle of soy milk for Conner, and he drank it all down without any spitting up like he usually does. Yet strangely enough Zane doesn`t seem to be affected. Is that strange or what?
> Thank you for all your prayers for Conner and Zane. It seems that both twins are thriving now. Both seem so much more perkier today.
> First thing Monday Ashley is going to call the hospital in Charleston and let the doctors know. And also to ask why it wasn`t picked up before. Who knows, Conner might even end up in the medical books because of this.


Wonderful news for Conner! PTL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just know the twins and their family will have a wonderful Thanksgiving this year. They all have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a lovely surprise today.
> All day today I have been ill with the flu and feeling so awful. I couldn`t even eat dinner, so I gave it to hubby.
> Then around 6 pm our youngest stopped by, and he bought me 2 bags of ketchup chips as a surprise for me. Wasn`t that lovely of him.
> It was lucky I wasn`t knitting his rug at the time. So while he was here I was knitting my scarf. Hopefully I`ll finish by Christmas as a gift to myself.
> ...


A good day and a bad day. the good out weighs the bad with your visit and phone call. Feel better soon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What are you working on Solo? Are you still doing tunisian crochet?


I'm just working on headbands and some hats. I'm still toying with attempting mittens. I do still do tunisian crochet and am probably going to start an afghan not that the temps have fallen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I took some of my hats to the cancer center today. My daughter wanted me to show off her afghan. Two weeks of work. It is on a King size bed.


Love the afghan Joey. I'm sure the center can use the hats and the weather is turning cold.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> As promised, here are pics of my sons, and the award that I scanned of my oldest son when he got his Officer Of The Month' award in August. I then edited my sons surname out for obvious reasons.
> The last pic is of my youngest sons selfie pic I got from Facebook of his new drivers licence when he turned 21 in September.
> You can see why I am so fiercely proud of my two sons.


Congratulations to both of your sons.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am shocked that several pages back, it was announced that Mojave died and not one of you even made a mention of it. I would feel horrible if one of you died, regardless of our world views. I don't get you.
> 
> Sloth is now Carmen Miranda.


That is sad if it is true. Mojave's students used her account and came on this thread in the past and posted nonsense. I read it and thought the students were up to their tricks again. Has her death been confirmed?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I just know the twins and their family will have a wonderful Thanksgiving this year. They all have so much to be thankful for.


That is such god news about Conner. The family will have a wonderful first Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She is always knitting something. She was working on this afghan while we spent about 16 hours in the tax classes. She would knit while in classes at Western Tech and still got a 4.0.
> 
> I went to Herschnerrs today, purchased 2 skeins of Red Heart scrubby. I'll try it tonight.


I've been tempted to purchase the scrubby yarn at AC Moore's. Perhaps I will. Just received a bunch of coupons from JoAnn'.
Speaking of knitting in class- my girlfriend and I would crochet vests while in Art History class, but that was a fun class with not much concentration needed to get an A.
Your daughter must be a tremendously focused person. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Winter is here. We got a record amount of snow for November 21. We have between 5 and 7 inches. Hubby said it was getting warmer and hopefully tomorrow it will all melt.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you having fun with your new yarn. I used almost all of mine. I will be getting more.


joeysomma said:


> She is always knitting something. She was working on this afghan while we spent about 16 hours in the tax classes. She would knit while in classes at Western Tech and still got a 4.0.
> 
> I went to Herschnerrs today, purchased 2 skeins of Red Heart scrubby. I'll try it tonight.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jinx has created a monster with the scrubby yarn. 


I`ve been online looking at some scrubby yarn. I`ll be buying some in the New Year


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No he is older then me. I am the baby of the family. Well I was the baby of the family, no i am still the baby of the family. I don't want to grow up I'm a toys or us kids.
> 
> My carving and knitting are my toys now. That and my weed garden and my cat, and ect .


I think I'd like to be a kid with you today Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I have Wonderful news....the best. It seems baby Conner has had a breakthrough in his recovery. He slept through the night for the first time last night and is so much perkier and alert.
> It seems that Conner is lactose intolerant. Yet the doctors and surgeons didn`t pick it up. Ashley`s Grandmother who is completely devoted to the twins went over to Billy and Ashleys house yesterday with a bottle of soy milk for Conner, and he drank it all down without any spitting up like he usually does. Yet strangely enough Zane doesn`t seem to be affected. Is that strange or what?
> Thank you for all your prayers for Conner and Zane. It seems that both twins are thriving now. Both seem so much more perkier today.
> First thing Monday Ashley is going to call the hospital in Charleston and let the doctors know. And also to ask why it wasn`t picked up before. Who knows, Conner might even end up in the medical books because of this.


That's wonderful news Wendy; hopefully little Conner picks up strength quickly now. Very strange that the docs wouldn't have checked that out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm just working on headbands and some hats. I'm still toying with attempting mittens. I do still do tunisian crochet and am probably going to start an afghan not that the temps have fallen.


I haven't tried crochet mittens; would love to hear how they work out for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have Wonderful news....the best. It seems baby Conner has had a breakthrough in his recovery. He slept through the night for the first time last night and is so much perkier and alert.
> It seems that Conner is lactose intolerant. Yet the doctors and surgeons didn`t pick it up. Ashley`s Grandmother who is completely devoted to the twins went over to Billy and Ashleys house yesterday with a bottle of soy milk for Conner, and he drank it all down without any spitting up like he usually does. Yet strangely enough Zane doesn`t seem to be affected. Is that strange or what?
> Thank you for all your prayers for Conner and Zane. It seems that both twins are thriving now. Both seem so much more perkier today.
> First thing Monday Ashley is going to call the hospital in Charleston and let the doctors know. And also to ask why it wasn`t picked up before. Who knows, Conner might even end up in the medical books because of this.


So nice to hear Conner is doing better. Thanks for the update.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think I'd like to be a kid with you today Yarnie


Now thats a picture I love can so relate to the puppy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now thats a picture I love can so relate to the puppy.


How was your day Yarnie? It's been cold here the past few days, when we have clear days, the temps are colder. Had to take ice out of the cat water dishes on the deck the past few mornings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think I'd like to be a kid with you today Yarnie


I want to join you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Day is going o.k. so is night. We got 4 inches of snow and it was melting this after noon. Funny How weather men can get snow madness they promise a lot. Most of it is melted and by Thanksgiving suppose to be in the 50's Gee I spent yesterday taking out winter things. 

Jokim we had winds two days but not when snow started. 

I know cold WCK . Poor kitties they could get their tongues caught on the ice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to join you.


Well get your play clothes on. No shoes just doing barefoot. need jump rope, bikes, pick up stick and lots of mud puddles to play in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo have you done the alligator stitch? I saw a picture of it in Magazine I bought for DIL. It is really neat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well get your play clothes on. No shoes just doing barefoot. need jump rope, bikes, pick up stick and lots of mud puddles to play in.


Don't forget about jacks and hop scotch.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to join you.


Put yourself in "kid mode" and join in. How was your day to yourself CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Day is going o.k. so is night. We got 4 inches of snow and it was melting this after noon. Funny How weather men can get snow madness they promise a lot. Most of it is melted and by Thanksgiving suppose to be in the 50's Gee I spent yesterday taking out winter things.
> 
> Jokim we had winds two days but not when snow started.
> 
> I know cold WCK . Poor kitties they could get their tongues caught on the ice.


No snow here, but Mom said Edmonton had snow on Thurs and is still with them; expecting more the next few days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well get your play clothes on. No shoes just doing barefoot. need jump rope, bikes, pick up stick and lots of mud puddles to play in.


.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Put yourself in "kid mode" and join in. How was your day to yourself CB?


I am like Yarnie I am always in a kid mode.
My day was good. All alone so still cleaning. It is 36F here right now. Maybe a freeze tonight. I am having trouble keeping Jojo in with me. He has been hot all summer and likes it cold.
What about you?
Has everyone got their turkey in the fridge to thaw? I put my in. It is an 18lber
( I can't believe spell check didn't throw out 18lber).
What about you WCK? How was your day?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


yes yes puddles and happy dance. that is what we need.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Day is going o.k. so is night. We got 4 inches of snow and it was melting this after noon. Funny How weather men can get snow madness they promise a lot. Most of it is melted and by Thanksgiving suppose to be in the 50's Gee I spent yesterday taking out winter things.
> 
> Jokim we had winds two days but not when snow started.
> 
> I know cold WCK . Poor kitties they could get their tongues caught on the ice.


It's windy right now and will continue through to Mon. Tomorrow we're supposed to get 4 in. of snow. It'll be the first measurable snow of this season.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's windy right now and will continue through to Mon. Tomorrow we're supposed to get 4 in. of snow. It'll be the first measurable snow of this season.


Is this your first snow Jokim?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am like Yarnie I am always in a kid mode.
> My day was good. All alone so still cleaning. It is 36F here right now. Maybe a freeze tonight. I am having trouble keeping Jojo in with me. He has been hot all summer and likes it cold.
> What about you?
> Has everyone got their turkey in the fridge to thaw? I put my in. It is an 18lber
> ...


Well I do not know any Lbers that weigh 18 pounds, but hey it could happen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to say good night. I am watching Hallmark tonight. No more suspense till Dh gets home. Sleep tight everyone. XXX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's windy right now and will continue through to Mon. Tomorrow we're supposed to get 4 in. of snow. It'll be the first measurable snow of this season.


Oh your lucky down south of here some got up to 18 inches. Glad you are only getting 4. Has the wind pick up yet. I thhink thats the worst when it is snowing and the wind blowing the snow around.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to say good night. I am watching Hallmark tonight. No more suspense till Dh gets home. Sleep tight everyone. XXX


Sounds good I should go to. Kept falling asleep tonight in chair watching Little houses.

I am not sleeping tight but am sure going to wrap up in blankets it's cold.

God BLess all


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:



> I am like Yarnie I am always in a kid mode.
> My day was good. All alone so still cleaning. It is 36F here right now. Maybe a freeze tonight. I am having trouble keeping Jojo in with me. He has been hot all summer and likes it cold.
> What about you?
> Has everyone got their turkey in the fridge to thaw? I put my in. It is an 18lber
> ...


Jojo has his nice winter coat on so he's ready to enjoy the colder weather. But with watching all those suspense thrillers, I can see where you would like him inside with you!

That's a big turkey! It will be a great meal with nice left overs. Is your DD and family coming down too?

It was a good day, but busy and I'm tired


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> It's windy right now and will continue through to Mon. Tomorrow we're supposed to get 4 in. of snow. It'll be the first measurable snow of this season.


Hi Jokim, looks like I just missed you. Hope the snow doesn't cause too many problems for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I thought of you when I saw this Yarnie; would you make sweaters for chicks?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jojo has his nice winter coat on so he's ready to enjoy the colder weather. But with watching all those suspense thrillers, I can see where you would like him inside with you!
> 
> That's a big turkey! It will be a great meal with nice left overs. Is your DD and family coming down too?
> 
> It was a good day, but busy and I'm tired


I wanted a smaller turkey but there were none. I can make turkey and dumplings for deer camp or turkey pot pie.
No my DD is coming for Christmas. She likes to be alone with just the kids and SIL. They go to Cracker Barrel . :shock: :roll: :lol: 
Is everyone buying to make for Christmas presents or themselves? I am glad you are having good business. Maybe you can rest today.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this your first snow Jokim?


Hi CB! Well, guess what? Didn't get any snow our way. Did get the wind, but the snow stayed south of us. It is cold, must have been below freezing because there frost on the roof. We're still waiting for the first snow fall of the season.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh your lucky down south of here some got up to 18 inches. Glad you are only getting 4. Has the wind pick up yet. I thhink thats the worst when it is snowing and the wind blowing the snow around.


Oh yes, the wind, with snow, makes a bad combination. It only take a couple, three inches of snow with lots of wind to make the weather impassable: a blizzard. We didn't get any snow, and the sun shining right now. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim, looks like I just missed you. Hope the snow doesn't cause too many problems for you.


We keep missing each other, Kitty. It's the three hour difference.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought of you when I saw this Yarnie; would you make sweaters for chicks?


Yarnie, do you still keep in touch with the person who took your chickens? The picture reminded me of them.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> Winter is here. We got a record amount of snow for November 21. We have between 5 and 7 inches. Hubby said it was getting warmer and hopefully tomorrow it will all melt.


Me too jinx....hi denim, I'm busy today so just some pics and hope all is fantastical.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo have you done the alligator stitch? I saw a picture of it in Magazine I bought for DIL. It is really neat.


Yes I have. I've made a purse for my niece's friend and a few scarves with it. I also thought of using it as a cuff for a pair of mittens if I ever get around to making them. I enjoy doing that stitch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't forget about jacks and hop scotch.


If you are playing jacks, I'm inviting myself to your party.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Me too jinx....hi denim, I'm busy today so just some pics and hope all is fantastical.


Beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you are playing jacks, I'm inviting myself to your party.


Your are invited!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wanted a smaller turkey but there were none. I can make turkey and dumplings for deer camp or turkey pot pie.
> No my DD is coming for Christmas. She likes to be alone with just the kids and SIL. They go to Cracker Barrel . :shock: :roll: :lol:
> Is everyone buying to make for Christmas presents or themselves? I am glad you are having good business. Maybe you can rest today.


When are you making your turkey, before or after deer camp? That's great news that DD is coming for Christmas. You'll have a busy household with the grands, especially the little guy with all the energy! Is Cracker Barrrel a restaurant?

Catching up on a few chores today. Next Friday night is our Christmas Kickoff with Santa, hayrides, choirs and ending with fireworks. BIL and SIL will visit from Alberta for a couple days next weekend. I'm looking forward to visiting with them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Me too jinx....hi denim, I'm busy today so just some pics and hope all is fantastical.


Beautiful pics Gali! I don't miss actually being in the snow, but have always enjoyed look of crisp, fresh snow. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When are you making your turkey, before or after deer camp? That's great news that DD is coming for Christmas. You'll have a busy household with the grands, especially the little guy with all the energy! Is Cracker Barrrel a restaurant?
> 
> Catching up on a few chores today. Next Friday night is our Christmas Kickoff with Santa, hayrides, choirs and ending with fireworks. BIL and SIL will visit from Alberta for a couple days next weekend. I'm looking forward to visiting with them.


Thanksgiving night is the meal. 
Yes Cracker Barrel is gift shop / restaurant.
http://www.inquisitr.com/2581302/how-much-is-cracker-barrel-thanksgiving-dinner-where-to-get-a-cheap-turkey-meal-at-restaurants-across-the-nation/

I want to come to your Christmas kick off. Sounds fun. You need to get lots of rest for that and your BIL and SIL visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes I have. I've made a purse for my niece's friend and a few scarves with it. I also thought of using it as a cuff for a pair of mittens if I ever get around to making them. I enjoy doing that stitch.


That's such a pretty stitch; I think it's perfect for cuffs. I've used it for cuffs on baby booties.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This morning, we had just a dusting of snow. It is gone now. It is cold, 9 this morning and it is about 30 now. It is supposed to be in the low 40's all week. Not good for the deer hunters. We really need a tracking snow and then it can go away.
> 
> I tried the scrubby yarn. It is difficult to work with. I crocheted a circle, then one of cotton yarn the same size, then a single crochet in cotton to put them together. This was my daughters request as I had made something similar but using Craftlon (nylon) yarn. I will try knitting a square with a strand of scrubby and one of cotton.


Is it scratchy on your hands while working it Joey?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanksgiving night is the meal.
> Yes Cracker Barrel is gift shop / restaurant.
> http://www.inquisitr.com/2581302/how-much-is-cracker-barrel-thanksgiving-dinner-where-to-get-a-cheap-turkey-meal-at-restaurants-across-the-nation/
> 
> I want to come to your Christmas kick off. Sounds fun. You need to get lots of rest for that and your BIL and SIL visit.


Looks like a good family restaurant :thumbup:

We usually get a really good turnout for Kick-off even if the weather is bad. The little kids love to see Santa arrive on the firetruck and the fireworks are a big draw. For the first time the hay wagon will be pulled by horses instead of a truck or tractor. This is the start of the crunch time though -- no rest til Christmas Day.

DH was having a snooze with Earl & Winkie this afternoon ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, this is your name sake. For the last 10 years or so all the shops have a mascot and we have contests to match up the mascot with their business. This year the mascot is this cute little Husky


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes, it is difficult to work with as the only yarn. It seemed to work with 2 strands of scrubby and one of cotton. I knitted it like a granny dish cloth, diamond shape.


Sorry you had such a hard time working with the scrubby. I found it rough, but otherwise it knit up like any yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like a good family restaurant :thumbup:
> 
> We usually get a really good turnout for Kick-off even if the weather is bad. The little kids love to see Santa arrive on the firetruck and the fireworks are a big draw. For the first time the hay wagon will be pulled by horses instead of a truck or tractor. This is the start of the crunch time though -- no rest til Christmas Day.
> 
> DH was having a snooze with Earl & Winkie this afternoon ...


I remember how hard the crunch time is. It is good to sale but I know you get tired.
We had a helicopter drop off Santa at the shopping center when my kids were small. Then Duke's of Hazzard car the" General Lee" drove him in. I know :shock: :roll: The kids loved it especially the boys. I think the horses will be nice to bring Santa in if there are no rain deer around. 
Looks like DH and kitties had a relaxing afternoon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just plain nuts! Surprise new mental disorder
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/11/its-official-homophobia-now-a-mental-disorder/
> 
> It seems no matter what the right does, the left always can find something wrong.


Crazy! :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes, it is difficult to work with as the only yarn. It seemed to work with 2 strands of scrubby and one of cotton. I knitted it like a granny dish cloth, diamond shape.


I looked at the yarn when in Walmart. I knew by looking at it that it would hurt my hands. I hate to know my knitting would be in grease and burnt glop. Yours look to nice for that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WeBee are you feeling better?
Bonn must be gone to her kids for Thanksgiving. 
LL must be on her trip to Tenn.
Yarnie how is your brother? 
Gali I am glad you have snow. Not me.
KC must be getting her new house ready. 
Ruknitting we miss you along with the other busy Denim clan. Karverr must be quilting away. 
Thumper must be getting ready for more Grands.
Jinx I am glad you joined us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee are you feeling better?
> Bonn must be gone to her kids for Thanksgiving.
> LL must be on her trip to Tenn.
> Yarnie how is your brother?
> ...


No, CB. Have not left yet. Tomorrow. Today I must make pies (baking them there) and a carrot cake. Load it in the car and drive....


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> *WeBee are you feeling better?*
> Bonn must be gone to her kids for Thanksgiving.
> LL must be on her trip to Tenn.
> Yarnie how is your brother?
> ...


No not really Bumpy. And I`m so ticked off because I have so much to do around here, and too sick to do most of it.
After months of nagging I finally got hubby to pick up the upright freezer from our friends garage yesterday. Now its too cold, and I feel too sick to paint it. It`s on our front porch in two pieces as the door had to come off. And that makes it easier to paint. I went out on the front porch earlier to scrub down the freezer ready to paint. We didn`t have any sandpaper so I used Brillo pads instead. It took me over an hour to get all the grime off and get it ready to paint.
Am hoping it warms up this afternoon so I can get ready to paint it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Me too jinx....hi denim, I'm busy today so just some pics and hope all is fantastical.


That's just too beautiful for words. Puts in the mood of decorating my Christmas tree. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like a good family restaurant :thumbup:
> 
> We usually get a really good turnout for Kick-off even if the weather is bad. The little kids love to see Santa arrive on the firetruck and the fireworks are a big draw. For the first time the hay wagon will be pulled by horses instead of a truck or tractor. This is the start of the crunch time though -- no rest til Christmas Day.
> 
> DH was having a snooze with Earl & Winkie this afternoon ...


Beautiful cats, Kitty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, CB. Have not left yet. Tomorrow. Today I must make pies (baking them there) and a carrot cake. Load it in the car and drive....


Have a safe trip, LL, and enjoy yourself.♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have a safe trip, LL, and enjoy yourself.♥ :thumbup:


Thank you Jokim. We have a friend who's wife was just diagnosed with frontotemporal dementia. If you google it, you will see that that family is now going to go through hell. Terrible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> No not really Bumpy. And I`m so ticked off because I have so much to do around here, and too sick to do most of it.
> After months of nagging I finally got hubby to pick up the upright freezer from our friends garage yesterday. Now its too cold, and I feel too sick to paint it. It`s on our front porch in two pieces as the door had to come off. And that makes it easier to paint. I went out on the front porch earlier to scrub down the freezer ready to paint. We didn`t have any sandpaper so I used Brillo pads instead. It took me over an hour to get all the grime off and get it ready to paint.
> Am hoping it warms up this afternoon so I can get ready to paint it.


You don't need to be breathing that paint dust. I hope you have a mask. You may have to wait until Spring. Thank care of yourself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I know someone on here listens to Mark Levin. He was on the radio as I was driving home tonight. I want to send him an email. I cannot find an email address on his website. I don't do twitter or the others.
> 
> He played a snippet from Harry Smith of MSNBC. I am surprised, he did not catch Harry's big mistake. Harry said FDR signed an executive order in 1938, to put Japanese Americans in camps, because of the bombing of Pearl Harbor. Someone is off by 3 years. FDR may have signed the order in 1938, but 3 years before Pearl Harbor.


It is WeBee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I know someone on here listens to Mark Levin. He was on the radio as I was driving home tonight. I want to send him an email. I cannot find an email address on his website. I don't do twitter or the others.
> 
> He played a snippet from Harry Smith of MSNBC. I am surprised, he did not catch Harry's big mistake. Harry said FDR signed an executive order in 1938, to put Japanese Americans in camps, because of the bombing of Pearl Harbor. Someone is off by 3 years. FDR may have signed the order in 1938, but 3 years before Pearl Harbor.


Bumpy is correct joey...I`m a huge fan of Mark Levins radio show, and I listen 5 days a week.
Good catch joey, I heard that segment about Harry Smith, but not about 1938. In my defence, my ears are still blocked, so my hearing isn`t as sharp as it normally is.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I painted some of the freezer, and it looks lovely I have to admit. Having an upright freezer is such a joy compared to my chest freezer. I will put my blackberries in there tomorrow in the bottom drawer so they`re separate from the other food, and easier to get to. 
I have small water bottles in the side drawers that I am freezing to keep the turkey extra cold when I`m brining it. I also have plastic containers full of water in there to freeze to make massive blocks of ice to add to the cooler when I`m brining the turkey.
I decided to roast the turkey and have our Thanksgiving dinner on Wednesday instead of Thursday. At least then Thursday won`t seem so stressful...just pigging out on leftovers all day LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you have an email for him?


http://www.marklevinshow.com/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I painted some of the freezer, and it looks lovely I have to admit. Having an upright freezer is such a joy compared to my chest freezer. I will put my blackberries in there tomorrow in the bottom drawer so they`re separate from the other food, and easier to get to.
> I have small water bottles in the side drawers that I am freezing to keep the turkey extra cold when I`m brining it. I also have plastic containers full of water in there to freeze to make massive blocks of ice to add to the cooler when I`m brining the turkey.
> I decided to roast the turkey and have our Thanksgiving dinner on Wednesday instead of Thursday. At least then Thursday won`t seem so stressful...just pigging out on leftovers all day LOL


WeBee I brine my turkey in a styrofoam freezer. The cheap one.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Do you have an email for him?


I believe it`s this one joey
[email protected]


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee I brine my turkey in a styrofoam freezer. The cheap one.


Bumpy...depending on the size of the turkey we get is what cooler I use. Our church just donated a huge turkey to us last Thursday, and it`s 22 pounds. So I will use the large cooler on wheels that we have. If it was a smaller turkey I would use the round drinks cooler.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy...depending on the size of the turkey we get is what cooler I use. Our church just donated a huge turkey to us last Thursday, and it`s 22 pounds. So I will use the large cooler on wheels that we have. If it was a smaller turkey I would use the round drinks cooler.


That's a big one. You will enjoy those leftovers Thursday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Finial a good nights sleep and sunny and warm.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

For the past two nights we`ve had temperatures in the teens. Thankfully both mornings we still had running water in our taps.
Yayyy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Finial a good nights sleep and sunny and warm.


Glad you're rested again Yarnie. Hoping you had a good day


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We are on the road.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> For the past two nights we`ve had temperatures in the teens. Thankfully both mornings we still had running water in our taps.
> Yayyy


That's great news Wendy; hope your pipes hold up all winter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> J.J. Watt Posts Brutally Honest Note on Football, Military Appreciation to Facebook: I am Not Saying That It Is Right, but It Is What It Is
> 
> He is from Wisconsin and has two younger brothers at UW, We could use more athletes like him.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/11/24/j-j-watt-posts-brutally-honest-note-on-football-military-appreciation-to-facebook-i-am-not-saying-that-it-is-right-but-it-is-what-it-is/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Firewire%20-%20HORIZON%2011-24-15%20FINAL&utm_term=Firewire


 :thumbup: Good for him! And add other celebrities to the list too -- for Canada as well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We are on the road.


Have a safe trip and and Happy Thanksgiving to you LL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1014677100229


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I hope that wasn't the latest chapter in your book!!


I hope it is not the future chapter. You never know.   WeBee's turkey is bigger than mine. I hope she doesn't have this trouble tomorrow. 
This is more like me.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97NbMP_vcqQ


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope it is not the future chapter. You never know.   WeBee's turkey is bigger than mine. I hope she doesn't have this trouble tomorrow.
> This is more like me.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97NbMP_vcqQ


 :lol: Don't cook mad!!

Curious -- why is your Thanksgiving on a Thursday instead of Fri or Mon? Is Fri. an official holiday to make a 4 day weekend?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Don't cook mad!!
> 
> Curious -- why is your Thanksgiving on a Thursday instead of Fri or Mon? Is Fri. an official holiday to make a 4 day weekend?


No I won't be mad. I could see me dropping the turkey tho.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2012/11/21/165655925/how-did-thanksgiving-end-up-on-thursday


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I won't be mad. I could see me dropping the turkey tho.
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2012/11/21/165655925/how-did-thanksgiving-end-up-on-thursday


Dessert?
http://distractify.com/food/2015/11/23/beth-piecaken-is-here


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We are on the road.


A very Happy Thanksgiving to you too, LL. Hope you're traveling well.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dad was very happy that he passed his medical to renew his driver's license (Mom isn't sure if she's happy about it).

Lots of snow and cold in Alberta the last few days; winter has arrived for them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Dessert?
> http://distractify.com/food/2015/11/23/beth-piecaken-is-here


I am this close to being in a diabetic coma just looking at those desserts.
:mrgreen:

It makes the two egg custard tarts I just took out the oven quite bland in comparison.
I even had enough custard and pastry left over to make me a small one which I`ll have for breakfast tomorrow. Can`t wait


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Heehee poor doggies.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Too funny - watch her ears

http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-loves-music/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I am this close to being in a diabetic coma just looking at those desserts.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> It makes the two egg custard tarts I just took out the oven quite bland in comparison.
> I even had enough custard and pastry left over to make me a small one which I`ll have for breakfast tomorrow. Can`t wait


Your breakfast sounds great :thumbup: Someone has to make the sacrifice and sample the tarts before dinner. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Heehee poor doggies.


They're so funny. A friend asked me if I'd make one - had to ask if it was for her little yorkie or for her??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We are on the road.


Enjoy your trip LL. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great news Wendy; hope your pipes hold up all winter.


Me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad was very happy that he passed his medical to renew his driver's license (Mom isn't sure if she's happy about it).
> 
> Lots of snow and cold in Alberta the last few days; winter has arrived for them.


I know your Dad is happy. Does he really drive that much? Or is it just he likes knowing he can drive?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny - watch her ears
> 
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-loves-music/


Her ears were with the beat. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got news a friend from h/s died today. He had surgery and didn't make it. Plus my church friends DH is in hospice with lung cancer. Prayers for both of their families and friends. I am so sad now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know your Dad is happy. Does he really drive that much? Or is it just he likes knowing he can drive?


Most of the time he doesn't go far, but Mom tends to be a worrier. And now that winter has set in she will worry even more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just got news a friend from h/s died today. He had surgery and didn't make it. Plus my church friends DH is in hospice with lung cancer. Prayers for both of their families and friends. I am so sad now.


I'm so sorry CB; so very sad to lose your friends. Prayers being said


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not exactly sure why the presidents decreed Thursday as the day to celebrate. Maybe it was the day the Native Americans and the Pilgrims had the first Thanksgiving. Friday is not an official holiday, but many businesses give two days off work. Retail business give no days off for Thanksgiving.


west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Don't cook mad!!
> 
> Curious -- why is your Thanksgiving on a Thursday instead of Fri or Mon? Is Fri. an official holiday to make a 4 day weekend?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Several U.S. holidays were moved to Monday to make 3 day weekends. Columbus Day, Presidents Birthday, Memorial Day, and Veterans Day were changed effective 1971. Veterans Day was changed to 11/11 in 1975


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to my Denim Friends. We are having Thanksgiving dinner here as it only costs $6.00 per person. I couldn't cook dinner for that cheap.

I've been down with back pain so haven't been online much. I did respond to a joke on KP that became political! LOL.

DH has been busy tilling & planting crops as some are veggie fields. He also is bush hogging fields & happy as he can be! Glad he is healthy enough to get back into a tractor again. He was told he can have veggies for our home - yea! I haven't asked what he has planted, but I'm sure we will eat the fresh veggies.

Our orange tree didn't have any fruit this year as someone said since it is self pollinating it only has fruit every other year. The grapefruit tree is loaded, but we cannot eat it because it dissolves our BP medicine! I love grapefruit & these are the red ones. We cannot give them away as everyone in here takes BP medicine! DH gave a bunch to the "young" grounds keeper.

I think about all of you daily & do miss our chats so as soon as I'm better I'll be on every morning after DH leaves for work.

Double arm hugs my friends. Jayne


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cats in Hats 
http://www.facebook.com/ArchiDesiign/photos/pcb.818351021653488/818350341653556/?type=3&theater

Happy Thanksgiving from Turkey Cat


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of the time he doesn't go far, but Mom tends to be a worrier. And now that winter has set in she will worry even more.


I understand. Maybe he will stay close to home when the weather is bad. Does he have a cell phone to take with him?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my Denim Friends. We are having Thanksgiving dinner here as it only costs $6.00 per person. I couldn't cook dinner for that cheap.
> 
> I've been down with back pain so haven't been online much. I did respond to a joke on KP that became political! LOL.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your back. That is great news about the crop Dh will produce. I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving too. WOW 6 dollars. You can't make a pie that cheap.
Come back and visit when you can. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cats in Hats
> http://www.facebook.com/ArchiDesiign/photos/pcb.818351021653488/818350341653556/?type=3&theater
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from Turkey Cat


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, sweet sleep. I didn't get any until 2 a.m. Darnit!
> 
> I just got one bedroom ready for two kids this weekend.Big job considering when about seven of the kids were here together they took a LOT of toys from where they belong - downstairs - and brought them up to the bedroom. Then they smiled at a job well done and -----went home!
> 
> ...


Provino's must be doing the low-salt thing. Not enough made the meatballs a little worse than ordinary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Only three stitches thats not so bad try changing directions and do five rows before you notice what you have done. :XD: :XD:
> I am an expert at screwing up lace knitting.
> 
> You will conquer it I know you will, if I can mess it up and fix it know you can do it with just three stitches.


Thanks for your encouragement, Yarnie! I'm so excited! On Sunday, I did manage to cast on 225 stitches without a problem! Then I did the first row and put in all my little stitch markers. Can't wait to sit down and get busy! No knitting yesterday - made goodies for Thanksgiving. Today - set table, did odds and ends, not finished yet.

Thanks again, Joey and WCK!!

There are three things to prepare for. Thanksgiving, which we do the day before, which is today. Turkey is in the oven (DH does it - 19lbs!), and now he's working on the dressing. 
On Friday, we have our traditional Day Hike. It's so much fun! We've missed the last couple of years, so everyone's looking forward to it. Have to get stuff ready for that - ingredients for trail mix, wipes, water bottles. I forgot to tell them to bring their backpacks - better do that in a minute.

When we get home from the Day Hike, we'll have lunch and then - decorate gingerbread houses! That's a messy event and it's at my house for some unknown reason. We'll have wall to wall sprinkles and dots, probably icing on my new green walls. But it's fun.

Sorry to say, the Mobile group won't be with us. They would LOVE the hiking. Maybe we can do that again when they come after Christmas. They're spending the holiday with DD's sister-in-law and her family - in Orlando. Life is tough, huh? No Disney, though. They did go to Legoland and Universal. We'll miss them on turkey day.

So that's what I've been up to. Now time for me to read and see what I missed. Pages and pages!!

If I don't get back on here, I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> J.J. Watt Posts Brutally Honest Note on Football, Military Appreciation to Facebook: I am Not Saying That It Is Right, but It Is What It Is
> 
> He is from Wisconsin and has two younger brothers at UW, We could use more athletes like him.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/11/24/j-j-watt-posts-brutally-honest-note-on-football-military-appreciation-to-facebook-i-am-not-saying-that-it-is-right-but-it-is-what-it-is/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Firewire%20-%20HORIZON%2011-24-15%20FINAL&utm_term=Firewire


We definitely can. What a nice young man.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just got news a friend from h/s died today. He had surgery and didn't make it. Plus my church friends DH is in hospice with lung cancer. Prayers for both of their families and friends. I am so sad now.


Sorry for your losses CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my Denim Friends. We are having Thanksgiving dinner here as it only costs $6.00 per person. I couldn't cook dinner for that cheap.
> 
> I've been down with back pain so haven't been online much. I did respond to a joke on KP that became political! LOL.
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving Janie. Glad you posted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry for your losses CB.


CB, that's such a shame. I'm sorry. Prayers for both and their friends and family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for your encouragement, Yarnie! I'm so excited! On Sunday, I did manage to cast on 225 stitches without a problem! Then I did the first row and put in all my little stitch markers. Can't wait to sit down and get busy! No knitting yesterday - made goodies for Thanksgiving. Today - set table, did odds and ends, not finished yet.
> 
> Thanks again, Joey and WCK!!
> 
> ...


What fun you are having. Happy Thanksgiving to you to Bonn and family!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just got news a friend from h/s died today. He had surgery and didn't make it. Plus my church friends DH is in hospice with lung cancer. Prayers for both of their families and friends. I am so sad now.


I'm praying that they and their families are at peace. ..♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my Denim Friends. We are having Thanksgiving dinner here as it only costs $6.00 per person. I couldn't cook dinner for that cheap.
> 
> I've been down with back pain so haven't been online much. I did respond to a joke on KP that became political! LOL.
> 
> ...


Hugs to you Janie, and a wish for a restful and Happy Thanksgiving.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for your encouragement, Yarnie! I'm so excited! On Sunday, I did manage to cast on 225 stitches without a problem! Then I did the first row and put in all my little stitch markers. Can't wait to sit down and get busy! No knitting yesterday - made goodies for Thanksgiving. Today - set table, did odds and ends, not finished yet.
> 
> Thanks again, Joey and WCK!!
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving, Bonnie!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm praying that they and their families are at peace. ..♥


Thank you.♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. We eat at 1:00 tomorrow so I'm sure it will be good. We will be served Turkey, dressing, green beans, mashed potatoes/gravy, a roll & pumpkin pie. What a feast - I'm ready!

You must be at least 55 to be in here so I haven't met but one woman who was 55, but her DH was 65 so we are all old!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A Blessed Thanksgiving to all on DP


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A Blessed Thanksgiving to all on DP


... and to you, Yarnie, too.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for your encouragement, Yarnie! I'm so excited! On Sunday, I did manage to cast on 225 stitches without a problem! Then I did the first row and put in all my little stitch markers. Can't wait to sit down and get busy! No knitting yesterday - made goodies for Thanksgiving. Today - set table, did odds and ends, not finished yet.
> 
> Thanks again, Joey and WCK!!
> 
> ...


A very busy and exciting Thanksgiving for you and your family. The gingerbread houses sound like so much fun. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope everyone is able to enjoy this special day. It is sad to say that I need this day to remind myself how blessed I am. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving! Love y'all! God Bless. &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all DP friends!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving all! I'd like to take this opportunity to extend a special greeting from Luna Lillian, our new family member. She arrived on the scene yesterday weighing 8# 3 oz. She decided that her older siblings needed to share their birthday with her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! I'd like to take this opportunity to extend a special greeting from Luna Lillian, our new family member. She arrived on the scene yesterday weighing 8# 3 oz. She decided that her older siblings needed to share their birthday with her.


Congratulations! What a beautiful baby.♥ Proud grandmother, to be sure. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! I'd like to take this opportunity to extend a special greeting from Luna Lillian, our new family member. She arrived on the scene yesterday weighing 8# 3 oz. She decided that her older siblings needed to share their birthday with her.


Congratulations Thumper - she is absolutely beautiful! Another blessing for you and family this Thanksgiving. That's going to be quite the birthday bash for the grands over the years - all done in one day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! I'd like to take this opportunity to extend a special greeting from Luna Lillian, our new family member. She arrived on the scene yesterday weighing 8# 3 oz. She decided that her older siblings needed to share their birthday with her.


Congrats Thumper. What a beauty. What does Cole and Elie think of her? I can't believe she has the same birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! I'd like to take this opportunity to extend a special greeting from Luna Lillian, our new family member. She arrived on the scene yesterday weighing 8# 3 oz. She decided that her older siblings needed to share their birthday with her.


Congratulations! Love her hat! Such big eyes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! I'd like to take this opportunity to extend a special greeting from Luna Lillian, our new family member. She arrived on the scene yesterday weighing 8# 3 oz. She decided that her older siblings needed to share their birthday with her.


What a beautiful baby girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

These are my Great, great twin boys. Top is them at 3 am bottom is at 4 am. Mom is nursing them & they each weighed over 5 lbs & a few ounces at birth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> These are my Great, great twin boys. Top is them at 3 am bottom is at 4 am. Mom is nursing them & they each weighed over 5 lbs & a few ounces at birth.


The boys are adorable Janie! Congratulations. I see they are exercising their voices well


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> These are my Great, great twin boys. Top is them at 3 am bottom is at 4 am. Mom is nursing them & they each weighed over 5 lbs & a few ounces at birth.


Beautiful babies, Janie! You must be proud.♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful babies. It is so good Mom can nurse both.


Yes, the mom is a tiny lady who only weighs about 100 lbs soaking wet, but carried these babies to term (Drs did a c-section as one in birth canal but other one crosswise at feet of one in BC) & both weighed 5 lbs 3 oz & other weighed 5 lbs 4 ozs.

She eats like a horse or so she says with the diet the hospital gave her to have lots of milk for the babies. She says she is like a Gurnsey cow with lots of milk to nurse the babies & pumps for night feelings as they both wake at same time. She also has a 5 year old daughter. She says I'm all boobs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the mom is a tiny lady who only weighs about 100 lbs soaking wet, but carried these babies to term (Drs did a c-section as one in birth canal but other one crosswise at feet of one in BC) & both weighed 5 lbs 3 oz & other weighed 5 lbs 4 ozs.
> 
> She eats like a horse or so she says with the diet the hospital gave her to have lots of milk for the babies. She says she is like a Gurnsey cow with lots of milk to nurse the babies & pumps for night feelings as they both wake at same time. She also has a 5 year old daughter. She says I'm all boobs!


What a beautiful family. They have their hands full with those 3.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper wow three born on the same day. Beautiful baby .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the mom is a tiny lady who only weighs about 100 lbs soaking wet, but carried these babies to term (Drs did a c-section as one in birth canal but other one crosswise at feet of one in BC) & both weighed 5 lbs 3 oz & other weighed 5 lbs 4 ozs.
> 
> She eats like a horse or so she says with the diet the hospital gave her to have lots of milk for the babies. She says she is like a Gurnsey cow with lots of milk to nurse the babies & pumps for night feelings as they both wake at same time. She also has a 5 year old daughter. She says I'm all boobs!


what a nice picture of the family. Babies are always cute . Hope your back is better. Glad your in warm weather.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the mom is a tiny lady who only weighs about 100 lbs soaking wet, but carried these babies to term (Drs did a c-section as one in birth canal but other one crosswise at feet of one in BC) & both weighed 5 lbs 3 oz & other weighed 5 lbs 4 ozs.
> 
> She eats like a horse or so she says with the diet the hospital gave her to have lots of milk for the babies. She says she is like a Gurnsey cow with lots of milk to nurse the babies & pumps for night feelings as they both wake at same time. She also has a 5 year old daughter. She says I'm all boobs!


That's a lovely family photo Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie and CB - how are the 2 of you doing? Did you have a good day? 

I think everyone had a good time downtown tonight. It was a clear night so it was a little cold but there was a good sized crowd in the streets. Time to have some coffee and put my feet up for a couple hours before bed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie and CB - how are the 2 of you doing? Did you have a good day?
> 
> I think everyone had a good time downtown tonight. It was a clear night so it was a little cold but there was a good sized crowd in the streets. Time to have some coffee and put my feet up for a couple hours before bed.


I am sure they did have fun. How was the fire works?

I am doing fair to middle. I found out you can go for almost a week with 4 hours a sleep each night and really get wacky . I found today that when I went to make coffee I already had a cup on the counter. This is just a taste of what I am doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo hope you make it through o.k. with the bad weather coming your way. Hope your not on the icy side of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie and CB - how are the 2 of you doing? Did you have a good day?
> 
> I think everyone had a good time downtown tonight. It was a clear night so it was a little cold but there was a good sized crowd in the streets. Time to have some coffee and put my feet up for a couple hours before bed.


Will there be more action tomorrow? That is good you have clean cool weather.You will have lots of business.
My day was fine. I slept late and then went to see my great nephews. They are so sweet and cute. 
What about you Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sure they did have fun. How was the fire works?
> 
> I am doing fair to middle. I found out you can go for almost a week with 4 hours a sleep each night and really get wacky . I found today that when I went to make coffee I already had a cup on the counter. This is just a taste of what I am doing.


Have you seen the commercial where the girl spills her coffee on the counter and then takes her hand and swipes it in her cup? Was it that kind of day?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sure they did have fun. How was the fire works?
> 
> I am doing fair to middle. I found out you can go for almost a week with 4 hours a sleep each night and really get wacky . I found today that when I went to make coffee I already had a cup on the counter. This is just a taste of what I am doing.


I missed the first part of the fireworks, but I don't think they were quite as good as last year - they didn't go up as high.

 I can go looking for my coffee when it's in the microwave or forget to turn the microwave on even after a full sleep. I hope tonight is a better rest for you Yarnie. Prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I missed the first part of the fireworks, but I don't think they were quite as good as last year - they didn't go up as high.
> 
> I can go looking for my coffee when it's in the microwave or forget to turn the microwave on even after a full sleep. I hope tonight is a better rest for you Yarnie. Prayers.


I am staying up late till I am exhausted and may sleep right through night. Like I am not already exhausted, I love to punish myself. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will there be more action tomorrow? That is good you have clean cool weather.You will have lots of business.
> My day was fine. I slept late and then went to see my great nephews. They are so sweet and cute.
> What about you Yarnie?


That would have been fun to spend time with the little guys. Is your Mom happy to be home again?

Tomorrow is back to usual but a smaller version of the Farmer's Market is still on until the Sat. before Christmas. Last year we had a beautiful clear night for kick-off and woke up to find a few inches of snow on the ground. Hope we don't have the same surprise this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been fun to spend time with the little guys. Is your Mom happy to be home again?
> 
> Tomorrow is back to usual but a smaller version of the Farmer's Market is still on until the Sat. before Christmas. Last year we had a beautiful clear night for kick-off and woke up to find a few inches of snow on the ground. Hope we don't have the same surprise this year.


I haven't talked to Mama but a few seconds when they made it home. I am sure I will get to hear plenty tomorrow. My sister is going back to Ky . I am sure there will be crying involved. I know she is happy to be back home.

You need to get to bed earlier for your day tomorrow and your company. I hope you don't have snow either. I also hope you have a lots of paying customers.
It was 73 here yesterday. We have had the a/c on . Today rain and 66 right now. I think Solo got lots of rain the last 2 days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you seen the commercial where the girl spills her coffee on the counter and then takes her hand and swipes it in her cup? Was it that kind of day?


yup I kept wondering around the house looking for things then forgot the things I was looking for. It has been very interesting to see how ones boby (d) reacts to lack of sleep. see


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am getting off now as my eyes are starting to cross. Sleep sleep sleep how We love. That is a song some where in the dark ages I heard it.

God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I am too. Eating is very tiring for me. Sweet dreams to my friends. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't talked to Mama but a few seconds when they made it home. I am sure I will get to hear plenty tomorrow. My sister is going back to Ky . I am sure there will be crying involved. I know she is happy to be back home.
> 
> You need to get to bed earlier for your day tomorrow and your company. I hope you don't have snow either. I also hope you have a lots of paying customers.
> It was 73 here yesterday. We have had the a/c on . Today rain and 66 right now. I think Solo got lots of rain the last 2 days.


73 would be a pleasant summer day for me! We are at 26F but so much better than Edmonton where it's -1. BIL and SIL arrived in Victoria earlier today and are enjoying the warmer temps on the Island. Looking forward to seeing them on Sunday.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! I'd like to take this opportunity to extend a special greeting from Luna Lillian, our new family member. She arrived on the scene yesterday weighing 8# 3 oz. She decided that her older siblings needed to share their birthday with her.


Congratulations Thumper. She is beautiful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the mom is a tiny lady who only weighs about 100 lbs soaking wet, but carried these babies to term (Drs did a c-section as one in birth canal but other one crosswise at feet of one in BC) & both weighed 5 lbs 3 oz & other weighed 5 lbs 4 ozs.
> 
> She eats like a horse or so she says with the diet the hospital gave her to have lots of milk for the babies. She says she is like a Gurnsey cow with lots of milk to nurse the babies & pumps for night feelings as they both wake at same time. She also has a 5 year old daughter. She says I'm all boobs!


What a lovely family. The babies are so cute and will certainly be a handful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo hope you make it through o.k. with the bad weather coming your way. Hope your not on the icy side of it.


No ice here Yarnie. We have had over 4 in. of rain with temps hitting 40. They say we might see the sun sometime next week.

Did you manage to get some sleep? If not, go back to bed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No ice here Yarnie. We have had over 4 in. of rain with temps hitting 40. They say we might see the sun sometime next week.
> 
> Did you manage to get some sleep? If not, go back to bed.


Glad you are o.k. saw pictures on news tonight it looked very bad in your state.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Watching To Kill a Mockingbird. again. I think it is the 4th or 5th time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am getting off now as my eyes are starting to cross. Sleep sleep sleep how We love. That is a song some where in the dark ages I heard it.
> 
> God Bless.


I'm a day late with this Yarnie - but maybe it will work for you tonight


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I am too. Eating is very tiring for me. Sweet dreams to my friends. XX


How was your day CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Watching To Kill a Mockingbird. again. I think it is the 4th or 5th time.


A great book and movie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A great book and movie


It was so heart warming, and seeing good in the world. Wish it was like that in real life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was so heart warming, and seeing good in the world. Wish it was like that in real life.


Sometimes it is -- lots of good things happening at the community level, but it doesn't get the attention that all the violent and evil acts are getting. We have a little blog where people post the nice and generous things they've seen or experienced. Today a lady posted about how surprised and grateful she was when the man in front of her at the check out paid for her groceries.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I like that idea, just nice things to hear about.

We get so much information now and so little mention of the good things in life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

A number of days ago I mentioned the quilt I made years ago from the samples my MIL gave me. Here it is, hope the photos come out. The photo of the young girl above the bed is my MIL as a 7, or 8 yr. old.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Looking forward to visit with BIL and SIL tomorrow. BIL is 1 year older than DH and they are very close; and the 4 of us used to spend a lot of time together. They are still ranching and usually take a little break at this time of year -- the cattle being sold are gone and the others are back home in their winter pasture.

After dinner tomorrow night we might go up to a nearby town that is very well know for their Christmas light display. I know it will be beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A number of days ago I mentioned the quilt I made years ago from the samples my MIL gave me. Here it is, hope the photos come out. The photo of the young girl above the bed is my MIL as a 7, or 8 yr. old.


It is beautiful I love the colors. Oh the picture what a treasure you have. they do belong together don't they picture and quilt.

Beautiful plant I had one once killed it off. In fact I have had a lot of plants that I killed off. It's a hobby with me. I brought my Lavender plant in this last fall. It's still growing, figure by Jan. should have it killed off.

I do have a Jade plant Dad gave me from one he had in Fla. Haven't killed that yet about 10 years old. think it is because I ignore it and forget to water it. In Fla the Jade plant had beautiful flowers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 73 would be a pleasant summer day for me! We are at 26F but so much better than Edmonton where it's -1. BIL and SIL arrived in Victoria earlier today and are enjoying the warmer temps on the Island. Looking forward to seeing them on Sunday.


The temps have came down 46 right now. I am glad your BIL and SIL have made it in town. Too bad your visit will be so short. I guess 26 does feel balmy compared to -1. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> A number of days ago I mentioned the quilt I made years ago from the samples my MIL gave me. Here it is, hope the photos come out. The photo of the young girl above the bed is my MIL as a 7, or 8 yr. old.


Wow - your quilt is gorgeous Jokim! and such a wonderful keepsake knowing it was made with your MIL's samples and your loving work. The photo of your MIL is also beautiful and in such great condition.

Your Christmas cactus is loaded with flowers; will they continue to bloom through Christmas and New Year?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is beautiful I love the colors. Oh the picture what a treasure you have. they do belong together don't they picture and quilt.
> 
> Beautiful plant I had one once killed it off. In fact I have had a lot of plants that I killed off. It's a hobby with me. I brought my Lavender plant in this last fall. It's still growing, figure by Jan. should have it killed off.
> 
> I do have a Jade plant Dad gave me from one he had in Fla. Haven't killed that yet about 10 years old. think it is because I ignore it and forget to water it. In Fla the Jade plant had beautiful flowers.


I used to have a Jade plant and gave it to a friend when we moved here. Mine never had flowers, probably too cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A number of days ago I mentioned the quilt I made years ago from the samples my MIL gave me. Here it is, hope the photos come out. The photo of the young girl above the bed is my MIL as a 7, or 8 yr. old.


That is a beautiful quilt Jokim. It looks so fresh.
I love the pic of your MIL. 
Your Christmas cactus is beautiful!
How has this weekend gone? Don't you have your feast tomorrow?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looking forward to visit with BIL and SIL tomorrow. BIL is 1 year older than DH and they are very close; and the 4 of us used to spend a lot of time together. They are still ranching and usually take a little break at this time of year -- the cattle being sold are gone and the others are back home in their winter pasture.
> 
> After dinner tomorrow night we might go up to a nearby town that is very well know for their Christmas light display. I know it will be beautiful.


Oh that sounds so nice. Good to spend time with family. I miss that so much now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looking forward to visit with BIL and SIL tomorrow. BIL is 1 year older than DH and they are very close; and the 4 of us used to spend a lot of time together. They are still ranching and usually take a little break at this time of year -- the cattle being sold are gone and the others are back home in their winter pasture.
> 
> After dinner tomorrow night we might go up to a nearby town that is very well know for their Christmas light display. I know it will be beautiful.


That sounds fun going to see the Christmas lights. 
I am still not in the mood to get Christmas up yet. I did put the lights in my window for Thanksgiving .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looking forward to visit with BIL and SIL tomorrow. BIL is 1 year older than DH and they are very close; and the 4 of us used to spend a lot of time together. They are still ranching and usually take a little break at this time of year -- the cattle being sold are gone and the others are back home in their winter pasture.
> 
> After dinner tomorrow night we might go up to a nearby town that is very well know for their Christmas light display. I know it will be beautiful.


Enjoy your time with your relatives, Kitty. I love to visit with my in laws. 
Tomorrow I'm have the Thanksgiving dinner. So I've been busy the last few days cleaning and baking and cooking. Almost over.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm going to start knitting Yarnie's scarf tomorrow, I think it will be a fun project. I've been working on hats and cowls lately. Here are a couple pics


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is beautiful I love the colors. Oh the picture what a treasure you have. they do belong together don't they picture and quilt.
> 
> Beautiful plant I had one once killed it off. In fact I have had a lot of plants that I killed off. It's a hobby with me. I brought my Lavender plant in this last fall. It's still growing, figure by Jan. should have it killed off.
> 
> I do have a Jade plant Dad gave me from one he had in Fla. Haven't killed that yet about 10 years old. think it is because I ignore it and forget to water it. In Fla the Jade plant had beautiful flowers.


That was the bed and the quilt my MIL used when she lived with us. The quilt I made years ago for my DD. I think she'll get it back before too soon.
I have a Jade plant that is a baby of my DH's grandfather, a variegated variety. My DD has it now. I wonder how long it'll last at her house, although she's managed to take care of a few years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Enjoy your time with your relatives, Kitty. I love to visit with my in laws.
> Tomorrow I'm have the Thanksgiving dinner. So I've been busy the last few days cleaning and baking and cooking. Almost over.♥


Thanks Jokim. I hope you have a wonderful day with your family tomorrow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Jokim sure you will have a very nice time. Also sure you will collape at the end of the day. You will need to rest.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - your quilt is gorgeous Jokim! and such a wonderful keepsake knowing it was made with your MIL's samples and your loving work. The photo of your MIL is also beautiful and in such great condition.
> 
> Your Christmas cactus is loaded with flowers; will they continue to bloom through Christmas and New Year?


Thanks, Kitty. This cactus has been outdoors all summer and it started to get buds in late Sept. Even the break away branches that fell and I stuck them in soil had buds. They call it Christmas cactus, but this guy blooms early, I've even had bloom in the spring one year, but not as profusely as this. Once they bloom they're usually done.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a beautiful quilt Jokim. It looks so fresh.
> I love the pic of your MIL.
> Your Christmas cactus is beautiful!
> How has this weekend gone? Don't you have your feast tomorrow?


Yes, our feast is tomorrow. The pies, the sweet potato bake, and the GF desert are all done. I'll just make the stuffing, the turkey and roasted Brussels sprouts tomorrow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds fun going to see the Christmas lights.
> I am still not in the mood to get Christmas up yet. I did put the lights in my window for Thanksgiving .


My Christmas is up! We bought a new, 4 ft. artificial one this year. Easy to put up and creates more room around for presents, etc...♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Jokim sure you will have a very nice time. Also sure you will collape at the end of the day. You will need to rest.


Thanks, Yarnie.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to start knitting Yarnie's scarf tomorrow, I think it will be a fun project. I've been working on hats and cowls lately. Here are a couple pics[/quote
> Are you going to sell those in your shop? I can't wait to see Yarnies scarf.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Kitty. This cactus has been outdoors all summer and it started to get buds in late Sept. Even the break away branches that fell and I stuck them in soil had buds. They call it Christmas cactus, but this guy blooms early, I've even had bloom in the spring one year, but not as profusely as this. Once they bloom they're usually done.


I have heard people say they can bloom at different times. Yours is a pretty color.I had one when we first got married but not since. Of course been dead that long too. Maybe I should try again. My sister is so excited her Aloe bloomed. I didn't even know they bloomed. Mine never has. Ky must be the right kind of weather for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

things I am pondering tonight.

Why is it when you dust the next day the dust is back again?

Why when you steam the floor does your hubby come across said floor with ever piece of dirt from outside and leave it on floor.

Why do you have to make a bed when you are going to just use it again?

Why is it when you are knitting your hubby thinks it is time for a talk about something you do not even know what he is talking about. Like how do you fix something that you don't even know how to?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, our feast is tomorrow. The pies, the sweet potato bake, and the GF desert are all done. I'll just make the stuffing, the turkey and roasted Brussels sprouts tomorrow.


How do you make your sweet potato bake? This year I roasted them and peeled them and threw brown sugar, butter and spices in and topped with marshmellows. I didn't think anyone would like it but they ate it all. I don't usually make anything sweet potato but will now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My Christmas is up! We bought a new, 4 ft. artificial one this year. Easy to put up and creates more room around for presents, etc...♥


I am thinking of having another small tree too but live. Doesn't it feel good to have it put up.? Do you put lights on yours?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to start knitting Yarnie's scarf tomorrow, I think it will be a fun project. I've been working on hats and cowls lately. Here are a couple pics


Oh I love the hat what stitch is that? The cowl is pretty too.

Oh I hope scarf goes right. It took long enough . I kept getting it wrong and finial got it right. Designing is not all that easy, not like I though it would be. I plan to wiz through it, at least in my mind. :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My Christmas is up! We bought a new, 4 ft. artificial one this year. Easy to put up and creates more room around for presents, etc...♥


I bought my Christmas Cards early this year thinking I would get them done this month and be ready to mail out second week in Dec.

Well they are still there in the box.

Feel like you CB not in a Christmas mood yet. Bet I will be in the last week before Christmas and rush around like a manic .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My Christmas is up! We bought a new, 4 ft. artificial one this year. Easy to put up and creates more room around for presents, etc...♥


We have an artificial tree too. It's about 5 1/2 feet and we store it fully assembled in the closet under the basement stairs. That way we can leave the lights and some of the ornaments on it. We don't usually bring it upstairs until the weekend before Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to start knitting Yarnie's scarf tomorrow, I think it will be a fun project. I've been working on hats and cowls lately. Here are a couple pics[/quote
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you make your sweet potato bake? This year I roasted them and peeled them and threw brown sugar, butter and spices in and topped with marshmellows. I didn't think anyone would like it but they ate it all. I don't usually make anything sweet potato but will now.


The recipe I followed this time was from the local newspaper. It called for mashed sweet potatoes, eggs, vanilla, light brown sugar, butter and milk. Whip it in the mixer so that it fluffs up a bit, and then put a topping of brown sugar, butter and pecans on top and bake for 40 min. I usually bake for closer to an hour, but on low (300F) to get the center done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The recipe I followed this time was from the local newspaper. It called for mashed sweet potatoes, eggs, vanilla, light brown sugar, butter and milk. Whip it in the mixer so that it fluffs up a bit, and then put a topping of brown sugar, butter and pecans on top and bake for 40 min. I usually bake for closer to an hour, but on low (300F) to get the center done.


Oh that sounds good. I like praline toppings.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am thinking of having another small tree too but live. Doesn't it feel good to have it put up.? Do you put lights on yours?


Mine tree is pre-lit. I got rid of a lot of ornaments by going to this size tree. In our other house, years ago, we used to get balled and rooted trees which we planted out in the yard after having it in the house for only a short time. And they were 3-4 ft. But the were heavy and DH is in no mood for heavy work, besides we have no room in the yard for them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that sounds good. I like praline toppings.


It tastes like a vanilla pudding with praline topping, but this time I made it gluten free by using GF flour.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie's scarf sounds beautiful; maybe she will post a pic? That hat is already sold but the cowl is still for sale.


Please do post a pic. Would love to see it, Kitty!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mine tree is pre-lit. I got rid of a lot of ornaments by going to this size tree. In our other house, years ago, we used to get balled and rooted trees which we planted out in the yard after having it in the house for only a short time. And they were 3-4 ft. But the were heavy and DH is in no mood for heavy work, besides we have no room in the yard for them.


oh my gosh and you planted them too. Lots of work but am sure that you enjoyed them too.

We are into little small table top trees now. Mini ornaments and easy clean up . with cat it is for the best.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> things I am pondering tonight.
> 
> Why is it when you dust the next day the dust is back again?
> 
> ...


Yarnie - a few more of life's mysteries to think about


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh my gosh and you planted them too. Lots of work but am sure that you enjoyed them too.
> 
> We are into little small table top trees now. Mini ornaments and easy clean up . with cat it is for the best.


We're beginning to down size.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - a few more of life's mysteries to think about


Oh more things to ponder. Just what I need.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're beginning to down size.


I have been trying to do that for how many years now have lost count. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone and sweet dreams. &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love the hat what stitch is that? The cowl is pretty too.
> 
> Oh I hope scarf goes right. It took long enough . I kept getting it wrong and finial got it right. Designing is not all that easy, not like I though it would be. I plan to wiz through it, at least in my mind. :roll: :roll:


The hat was 
rnd 1 --(k1below, p1) repeat around
rnd 2 -- knit

very easy and the pattern is pretty on both sides so it can be reversible

Designing isn't easy -- that's why I left it to you!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh more things to ponder. Just what I need.


Yes I am still pondering your words. I will be up all night pondering. Why is a horse called a horse? Or as my DD asked me one time why don't butterflies have ears? Or does God have a telescope to find the lost dog?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The hat was
> rnd 1 --(k1below, p1) repeat around
> rnd 2 -- knit
> 
> ...


I didn't know that was Yarnies design. Did you make it from her pattern? Nice designing Yarnie. I only design by mistakes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I bought my Christmas Cards early this year thinking I would get them done this month and be ready to mail out second week in Dec.
> 
> Well they are still there in the box.
> 
> Feel like you CB not in a Christmas mood yet. Bet I will be in the last week before Christmas and rush around like a manic .


I'm not in the mood either, it still feels like Christmas is a long time away even with all the lights on and streets and windows decorated.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone and sweet dreams. ♥


Sweet dreams and enjoy you big feast and your company. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now the movie "The Summer of 42" is on. 

Turner Classic movie's . This must be the night to stay up.

So far two of my favorites have been on. It's 11:41 It last until 1:30. I wonder if I will make it to the end. 

I love this movie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now the movie "The Summer of 42" is on.
> 
> Turner Classic movie's . This must be the night to stay up.
> 
> ...


Tape it so if you fall asleep you can watch it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone and sweet dreams. ♥


Nite Jokim God's Blessing on you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I am still pondering your words. I will be up all night pondering. Why is a horse called a horse? Or as my DD asked me one time why don't butterflies have ears? Or does God have a telescope to find the lost dog?


Now I'll be up pondering too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tape it so if you fall asleep you can watch it.


No tapes Read word Tape as tap I thought how do you do that?

One eye open the other closed. There is no end to my mind at this stage I am a walking zomb ? what ever that is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now I'll be up pondering too!


I know but these are important questions to be answered.

I mean what is life about if one can not ponder?

So many ponders and so many answers not yet pondered to answer how we can ponder. :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Mine tree is pre-lit. I got rid of a lot of ornaments by going to this size tree. In our other house, years ago, we used to get balled and rooted trees which we planted out in the yard after having it in the house for only a short time. And they were 3-4 ft. But the were heavy and DH is in no mood for heavy work, besides we have no room in the yard for them.


I can understand why DH has given that up - digging in the frozen ground would be very hard work!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Why do weeds live no matter what you use to kill them.

why do you find eggs crack in the carton but when you try to crack them you have to pound the heck out of them.

Why do you crave certain things and when you get to eat them do not taste like you though they would

Why do they show the best movies late at night

Why don't I go to bed???

Now that is a question that needs to be answered.

why do some people go around looking for something to complain about? They can find it right where they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I shall depart now and watch my show to hard doing both on here and watching movie. 

So have a good sleep and God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that was Yarnies design. Did you make it from her pattern? Nice designing Yarnie. I only design by mistakes.


No that hat was just a simple stitch dictionary pattern that I like to use for hats. Yarnie has created "real" designs. This is one of Yarnies


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I shall depart now and watch my show to hard doing both on here and watching movie.
> 
> So have a good sleep and God Bless.


Hope you sleep well Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No that hat was just a simple stitch dictionary pattern that I like to use for hats. Yarnie has created "real" designs. This is one of Yarnies


That is cute Yarnie. I like the yarn too WCK. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim I saw this and thought of you. http://farmersalmanac.com/home-garden/2011/01/03/keeping-poinsettias-and-christmas-cacti/
You already know how to grow a cactus but thought you might like to read this.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, been busy today so late checking in. Did one of you send me a pkg? It went to my home - not here so daughter said she must go to PO tomorrow to check on it. I haven't ordered anything so cannot imagine who would send me something but maybe one of my friends here.

Please PM me if you don't want others to know about the package. Thanks, Janie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can understand why DH has given that up - digging in the frozen ground would be very hard work!


We would pre dig the hole where we wanted the tree to grow and then drop the tree into the hole and cover it up with dirt.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No that hat was just a simple stitch dictionary pattern that I like to use for hats. Yarnie has created "real" designs. This is one of Yarnies


Really a very nice design, Yarnie. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim I saw this and thought of you. http://farmersalmanac.com/home-garden/2011/01/03/keeping-poinsettias-and-christmas-cacti/
> You already know how to grow a cactus but thought you might like to read this.


Very interesting, especially the comments. It is true about rooting the cuttings, they grown extremely well. Thanks, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Your welcome Jokim. 
How is everyone after the big weekend?
My DS is having his text for nursing today. Please pray for him to pass.
Thanks! &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, been busy today so late checking in. Did one of you send me a pkg? It went to my home - not here so daughter said she must go to PO tomorrow to check on it. I haven't ordered anything so cannot imagine who would send me something but maybe one of my friends here.
> 
> Please PM me if you don't want others to know about the package. Thanks, Janie.


not from me Jayne hope you find out who sent it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Really a very nice design, Yarnie. ♥


thanks Jokim when figured out how I wanted it was fun to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your welcome Jokim.
> How is everyone after the big weekend?
> My DS is having his text for nursing today. Please pray for him to pass.
> Thanks! ♥


Praying for him


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gray and raining more like fall then Winter.

Have to get to yarn shop need a cord for 11 needles .

Starting leggings


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what is everyone else making?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what is everyone else making?


I am working on a new shawl. Plus a scarf for my son. Now it is Christmas everyone is telling me what they what. :shock: I need to be working on hats for my GNephews too. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Praying for him


Thanks! XX ♥
Did you gets lots of rest yesterday?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks! XX ♥
> Did you gets lots of rest yesterday?


yes yes and Brother is good cancer removed and no other spots found. Happy today.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes and Brother is good cancer removed and no other spots found. Happy today.


Good news, Yarnie!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what is everyone else making?


Hats and mittens for the twins and quilts galore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes and Brother is good cancer removed and no other spots found. Happy today.


 Praise God! I know you are so happy!I am happy for the great news!
GS failed the test. He has one more time but not before graduation. God knows the plans He has for him. We just have to remember that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> what is everyone else making?


Started your scarf design Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am working on a new shawl. Plus a scarf for my son. Now it is Christmas everyone is telling me what they what. :shock: I need to be working on hats for my GNephews too. :roll:


Now the rush is on. What shawl are you making?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes and Brother is good cancer removed and no other spots found. Happy today.


Great news Yarnie; very happy to hear that. How is DH?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praise God! I know you are so happy!I am happy for the great news!
> GS failed the test. He has one more time but not before graduation. God knows the plans He has for him. We just have to remember that.


Sorry about GS test results. Will continue to pray for God's intentions for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a wonderful family visit with BIL and SIL. Lots of chatting and laughter and caught up on family and community news. We found out the older nephew from Australia will be visiting Alberta with his wife and baby boy for Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now the rush is on. What shawl are you making?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wake-3

How was your visit? Did you get to see the Christmas lights?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your welcome Jokim.
> How is everyone after the big weekend?
> My DS is having his text for nursing today. Please pray for him to pass.
> Thanks! ♥


I prayed and will continue to pray that God guides your grandson in his quest of a nursing license.♥ 
Our Thanksgiving was a great hit. Most of my leftovers are gone, all distributed to that departing guests. That is a great feeling since I still a lot of food to last me through next week. When there are only the two of us, we don't go through that much food.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks Jokim when figured out how I wanted it was fun to do.


Making it in your design is fun, isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what is everyone else making?


Finishing up a prayer shawl, and a cotton bath mat.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes and Brother is good cancer removed and no other spots found. Happy today.


Great news, Yarnie. God is good. PTL♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praise God! I know you are so happy!I am happy for the great news!
> GS failed the test. He has one more time but not before graduation. God knows the plans He has for him. We just have to remember that.


Yes, we must not forget that God knows the plans He has for us.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful family visit with BIL and SIL. Lots of chatting and laughter and caught up on family and community news. We found out the older nephew from Australia will be visiting Alberta with his wife and baby boy for Christmas and New Year.


Sounds like you had a great time with BIL + SIL, Kitty. Hope your nephew and his family won't Alberta too cold at Christmas next year.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wake-3
> 
> How was your visit? Did you get to see the Christmas lights?


Pretty shawl! Is it for yourself?

We had a great visit and spent so much time talking over dinner that it got to be too late to see the Christmas lights.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like you had a great time with BIL + SIL, Kitty. Hope your nephew and his family won't Alberta too cold at Christmas next year.♥


It was quite a surprise for everyone that they were coming to spend Christmas with the Alberta family members this year. This is baby Hunter's first Christmas and when we talked to DH's sister in Australia last month she said they were planning to go to spend Christmas with them. The decision must have been made very quickly, but I'm sure they will have a good time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was quite a surprise for everyone that they were coming to spend Christmas with the Alberta family members this year. This is baby Hunter's first Christmas and when we talked to DH's sister in Australia last month she said they were planning to go to spend Christmas with them. The decision must have been made very quickly, but I'm sure they will have a good time.


I'm sure the family is looking forward to seeing the new baby and the rest of the family they haven't seen in a while. Are you getting anything ready for the visitors? Are going to Alberta to see them? Hope all goes well with their trip. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Night and sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praise God! I know you are so happy!I am happy for the great news!
> GS failed the test. He has one more time but not before graduation. God knows the plans He has for him. We just have to remember that.


Oh am sad to hear that. Your right God is in control.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Night and sweet dreams everyone!


Oh Jokim didn't get to ask how Your Thanksgiving party went. Hope you had a chance to rest.

Night and God Bless,


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Started your scarf design Yarnie


Let me know how you feel about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great news Yarnie; very happy to hear that. How is DH?


Good pain has pass, had a good day and slept through the night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Making it in your design is fun, isn't it? :thumbup:


yes and no . when it is going right, no when your idea is not working and have to rethink it. :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, been busy today so late checking in. Did one of you send me a pkg? It went to my home - not here so daughter said she must go to PO tomorrow to check on it. I haven't ordered anything so cannot imagine who would send me something but maybe one of my friends here.
> 
> Please PM me if you don't want others to know about the package. Thanks, Janie.


now am wondering did you find out what was in the package?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful family visit with BIL and SIL. Lots of chatting and laughter and caught up on family and community news. We found out the older nephew from Australia will be visiting Alberta with his wife and baby boy for Christmas and New Year.


Glad to hear you had a nice visit. It sounds like it will be a nice Christmas with Nephew wife and new baby.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper with new baby and the twins you will be busy. Are you making quilts for the twins??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeeBee how was your Thanksgiving with the boys home.

LL how was your thanksgiving with the visiting family and friends.

Gali, Jinxs, Joey, and Solo how did the holidays go for you?

LTL and KC how are you doing? 

Jayne how was your holiday. Grapefruits and so many you have to give them away. Sounds good to have fruits you have grown.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh bon didn't mean to forget you. how did your holiday go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful family visit with BIL and SIL. Lots of chatting and laughter and caught up on family and community news. We found out the older nephew from Australia will be visiting Alberta with his wife and baby boy for Christmas and New Year.


Will you be able to see them when they are in Alberta? I am glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I prayed and will continue to pray that God guides your grandson in his quest of a nursing license.♥
> Our Thanksgiving was a great hit. Most of my leftovers are gone, all distributed to that departing guests. That is a great feeling since I still a lot of food to last me through next week. When there are only the two of us, we don't go through that much food.


Of course it was a big hit. You are a wonderful host. I gave my left overs away too. We only had one night. My grands came over for the rest of it . Even my buttermilk pie. 
Thanks for more prayers. He needs the test to graduate. Then the test for the nursing licenses.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pretty shawl! Is it for yourself?
> 
> We had a great visit and spent so much time talking over dinner that it got to be too late to see the Christmas lights.


Yes the shawl is for me so I can put it down to make presents. 
Visiting is more fun than lights.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thumper with new baby and the twins you will be busy. Are you making quilts for the twins??


Thumper is always busy with the quilts. Now another baby to knit for. We may never see her again. I hope we do .


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning D&P ....this makes me smile, so sharing with you all.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

CB, my fingers are crossed for you GS. X X

TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning D&P ....this makes me smile, so sharing with you all.


Oh my gosh that is adorable. Do you knot where I can get that pattern. My friend is going to be a grandmother for the first time. Both of them love cats. It made me smile too. 
Hi Gali how was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> CB, my fingers are crossed for you GS. X X
> 
> TL


Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning. Actually it is too early, I'll need a nap before I go to work at noon today. We just stayed home for Thanksgiving. The kids did their own thing with their families. We will get together sometime between Christmas and New Years.
> 
> It is raining, no snow yet. The snow is north of us. I have not been knitting since I went back to work. I did start 2 hats, but did not like how the two yarns went together so ripped. I must be getting "old." When I come home from work, I need to take a nap.


You are not old just tired. You work alot and do lots of things for your kids. You go ahead and take your nap. It is good for you. 
We have had rain for a since Thanksgiving. No sun for awhile. I can't get to the barn for my Christmas things. Good I am not in the mood.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> now am wondering did you find out what was in the package?


Not yet as it went to home address, but I don't order things so cannot imagine what it is or who it is from. There is postage due of a little over $5.00. I will keep you posted.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh that is adorable. Do you knot where I can get that pattern. My friend is going to be a grandmother for the first time. Both of them love cats. It made me smile too.
> Hi Gali how was your Thanksgiving?


I'm going to go find it.....be right back 

see if this works...it didn't so

go to ravelry, plug in baby cocoon cat and it should come up. The designer is Chi Krneta. There is one in gray and blk too. I love it


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes and Brother is good cancer removed and no other spots found. Happy today.


That's great news Yarnie. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Pretty shawl! Is it for yourself?
> 
> We had a great visit and spent so much time talking over dinner that it got to be too late to see the Christmas lights.


That's always the way isn't it? Too much talking and enjoying the company that time slips by without noticing it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Gali how was your Thanksgiving?


It was good. Thanks for asking. I cooked just for husband, my youngest son and myself. I like turkey but I don't care for it warmed up. So Jesse took most of it home. I need to say...my sweet potato casserole is stellar. I will make it again when we have our Klondike cook-out in frigid Feb. that's frigid not rigid.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

how was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes and Brother is good cancer removed and no other spots found. Happy today.


that news is fantastic!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I joined a forum on Ravelry called **Patterns: Sales + Promo.
It's a feed mainly pictures of designers patterns and work. That's how I ran across Chi Krneta's work. 

I rather like that forum.

TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I joined a forum on Ravelry called **Patterns: Sales + Promo.
> It's a feed mainly pictures of designers patterns and work. That's how I ran across Chi Krneta's work.
> 
> I rather like that forum.
> ...


I found the pattern Gali. Thanks! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Good morning D&P ....this makes me smile, so sharing with you all.


That's such an adorable cocoon Gali; smiling with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> For all the grandmas.


You're a lucky lady Joey to have so many blessings to call you Grandma!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning. Actually it is too early, I'll need a nap before I go to work at noon today. We just stayed home for Thanksgiving. The kids did their own thing with their families. We will get together sometime between Christmas and New Years.
> 
> It is raining, no snow yet. The snow is north of us. I have not been knitting since I went back to work. I did start 2 hats, but did not like how the two yarns went together so ripped. I must be getting "old." When I come home from work, I need to take a nap.


DH often tells me the benefits of napping - I need to work on that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WeeBee how was your Thanksgiving with the boys home.
> 
> LL how was your thanksgiving with the visiting family and friends.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the lateness in my reply Yarny. I`ve been sick for the past 2 weeks. Slowly but surely I`m getting better. Not sure what it was that I had but I was coughing so much that it made me throw up. And when I threw up there were traces of blood in there. Not too much to cause alarm, but still worrying anyway.
Me and hubby have been living on chicken Cup-a-soup and popsicles for our sore throats for all of this week.

I was so delighted to hear about your brothers diagnosis Yarny. How relieved you must all be. You truly had a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving that`s for sure. As sick as I was I still prayed for your brother. ♥

Hooray our oldest son is in for a few days. It`s his Birthday on Thursday, so I`m going all out for his Birthday feast now that I`m on the mend. And our youngest son is stopping by here Thursday too and share our sons Birthday feast with us.
Busy busy busy. But I enjoy it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry for the lateness in my reply Yarny. I`ve been sick for the past 2 weeks. Slowly but surely I`m getting better. Not sure what it was that I had but I was coughing so much that it made me throw up. And when I threw up there were traces of blood in there. Not too much to cause alarm, but still worrying anyway.
> Me and hubby have been living on chicken Cup-a-soup and popsicles for our sore throats for all of this week.
> 
> I was so delighted to hear about your brothers diagnosis Yarny. How relieved you must all be. You truly had a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving that`s for sure. As sick as I was I still prayed for your brother. ♥
> ...


Were you able to have a Thanksgiving meal? I hope you feel better soon. Yay you get to celebrate and not have to cook. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news.
http://aclj.org/free-speech/federal-appeals-court-delivers-final-blow-to-ffrfs-attack-on-wwii-memorial-statue-of-jesus?sf42923371=1


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry for the lateness in my reply Yarny. I`ve been sick for the past 2 weeks. Slowly but surely I`m getting better. Not sure what it was that I had but I was coughing so much that it made me throw up. And when I threw up there were traces of blood in there. Not too much to cause alarm, but still worrying anyway.
> Me and hubby have been living on chicken Cup-a-soup and popsicles for our sore throats for all of this week.
> 
> I was so delighted to hear about your brothers diagnosis Yarny. How relieved you must all be. You truly had a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving that`s for sure. As sick as I was I still prayed for your brother. ♥
> ...


Glad you are feeling better. It sounds terrible - your sickness. Did you get a flu shot? Have a great time with your son.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were you able to have a Thanksgiving meal? I hope you feel better soon. Yay you get to celebrate and not have to cook. :-D


I cooked my Thanksgiving meal on Wednesday Bumpy. I couldn`t enjoy it as I was still sick. And hubby was no help. So I got mad and told him to make the most of this Thanksgiving meal as it would be the last one. Our youngest son stopped by Thursday and filled his plate with leftovers.The animals have had more of the turkey than we have. About 80% I`d say.
And on Wednesday night/Thursday morning, I had a dream about Tiptwo. I dreamt she was walking past her gravesite and she seemed ok. So that dream upset me all day Thursday as it would have been her Birthday that day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you are feeling better. It sounds terrible - your sickness. Did you get a flu shot? Have a great time with your son.


Thanks Lucy. No I never had a flu shot. I`m always worried I`d get sick from them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My son told me a funny story last night that still has me giggling.
He has a new girlfriend called Shannon, and she lives in Ohio close to the Kentucky border and is quite rural. Anyway Shannons Dad is/was the police chief of his small town. One night he was called out on a domestic disturbance call. Anyway, the husband was throwing frozen squirrels at his ex wifes front door....yes frozen squirrels.
Only in small town America!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My son told me a funny story last night that still has me giggling.
> He has a new girlfriend called Shannon, and she lives in Ohio close to the Kentucky border and is quite rural. Anyway Shannons Dad is/was the police chief of his small town. One night he was called out on a domestic disturbance call. Anyway, the husband was throwing frozen squirrels at his ex wifes front door....yes frozen squirrels.
> Only in small town America!!


Glad your feel better!

So funny Wendy, Can you imagine being a judge and trying to keep from ROFL when the officer explained how it all went down.

Or when Shannon's Dad had to say " OK Earl, put the frozen squirrel down and put your hands behind your back, I'm taking you in and charging you with flying frozen squirrels. Your right Wendy only in small town America. So funny thank you for the laugh. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Webee, glad you are feeling better, but sorry about you not being able to enjoy you great meal at Thanksgiving. Sending hugs.

So far, DH & I have not had any illness. DH brought home a huge cabbage that is larger than any I've ever seen - so fried cabbage is for supper! Also, red, green & yellow peppers, hot ones too, new potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn on cob, watermelon, cantaloupe, yellow & green squash, lettuce, & mixed greens! I'm going to "pig" out! You all visit & I'll feed you.

Best part all of this was free veggies! I'm so glad we are here as I may turn into a vegetarian! I'm inside as it is 85 degrees today with rain tomorrow!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Webee, glad you are feeling better, but sorry about you not being able to enjoy you great meal at Thanksgiving. Sending hugs.
> 
> So far, DH & I have not had any illness. DH brought home a huge cabbage that is larger than any I've ever seen - so fried cabbage is for supper! Also, red, green & yellow peppers, hot ones too, new potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn on cob, watermelon, cantaloupe, yellow & green squash, lettuce, & mixed greens! I'm going to "pig" out! You all visit & I'll feed you.
> 
> Best part all of this was free veggies! I'm so glad we are here as I may turn into a vegetarian! I'm inside as it is 85 degrees today with rain tomorrow!


Well let it rain....you have a smorgasboard of fresh food. Love fried cabbage too. 
Happy for you and your DH. So glad he is out helping in the fields and breathing that fresh Florida air. So glad you have a bounty of fresh vegtables. Your living the life Jane.

Snowing here, not sticking yet


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Ran across this free pattern on Ravelry, just free today as a promo. 

Menara hat and cowl


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ran across this free pattern on Ravelry, just free today as a promo.
> 
> Menara hat and cowl


Thank you. Gorgeous.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry for the lateness in my reply Yarny. I`ve been sick for the past 2 weeks. Slowly but surely I`m getting better. Not sure what it was that I had but I was coughing so much that it made me throw up. And when I threw up there were traces of blood in there. Not too much to cause alarm, but still worrying anyway.
> Me and hubby have been living on chicken Cup-a-soup and popsicles for our sore throats for all of this week.
> 
> I was so delighted to hear about your brothers diagnosis Yarny. How relieved you must all be. You truly had a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving that`s for sure. As sick as I was I still prayed for your brother. ♥
> ...


Now that you are on the mend WeeBee, don't over do it and find yourself right back where you started. Happy Birthday to your son.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Webee, glad you are feeling better, but sorry about you not being able to enjoy you great meal at Thanksgiving. Sending hugs.
> 
> So far, DH & I have not had any illness. DH brought home a huge cabbage that is larger than any I've ever seen - so fried cabbage is for supper! Also, red, green & yellow peppers, hot ones too, new potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn on cob, watermelon, cantaloupe, yellow & green squash, lettuce, & mixed greens! I'm going to "pig" out! You all visit & I'll feed you.
> 
> Best part all of this was free veggies! I'm so glad we are here as I may turn into a vegetarian! I'm inside as it is 85 degrees today with rain tomorrow!


Thank you Janie ♥

Wow you have an abundance of fresh veggies Janie. And free too - the best kind. Your bountiful harvest is safely gathered in. You`ll enjoy them all through the winter.

I`m making turkey fajitas for dinner tonight with a pasta salad and baked crinkle fries.
Have been so busy today. I`ve made the breadcrumbs for my sons mozzarella sticks tomorrow. The mozzarella has been cut into sticks and frozen. The chocolate cake has been made, and is cooling ready for the Cool Whip topping. I added chopped up Rolo`s in with the cake batter, and will add a Butterfinger bar crushed and sprinkled on top of the Cool Whip. 
Now I have to cut the green peppers and onions for the fajita wraps.
I don`t like fajitas so will be having some cheese and pickle sandwiches on French bread thinly sliced instead. I was going to make a fresh cream trifle for dessert tonight, but forgot to buy fresh cream and frozen raspberries.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that you are on the mend WeeBee, don't over do it and find yourself right back where you started. Happy Birthday to your son.


Thanks solo ♥
I just finished off a hat for Mary this afternoon. After dinner I will be relaxing and knitting a baby blanket while catching up on my Brit soaps.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry for the lateness in my reply Yarny. I`ve been sick for the past 2 weeks. Slowly but surely I`m getting better. Not sure what it was that I had but I was coughing so much that it made me throw up. And when I threw up there were traces of blood in there. Not too much to cause alarm, but still worrying anyway.
> Me and hubby have been living on chicken Cup-a-soup and popsicles for our sore throats for all of this week.
> 
> I was so delighted to hear about your brothers diagnosis Yarny. How relieved you must all be. You truly had a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving that`s for sure. As sick as I was I still prayed for your brother. ♥
> ...


Oh WendyBee, how awful for you to have this health issue.
Please get better soon. We're praying for you and hubby.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I cooked my Thanksgiving meal on Wednesday Bumpy. I couldn`t enjoy it as I was still sick. And hubby was no help. So I got mad and told him to make the most of this Thanksgiving meal as it would be the last one. Our youngest son stopped by Thursday and filled his plate with leftovers.The animals have had more of the turkey than we have. About 80% I`d say.
> And on Wednesday night/Thursday morning, I had a dream about Tiptwo. I dreamt she was walking past her gravesite and she seemed ok. So that dream upset me all day Thursday as it would have been her Birthday that day.


I am sorry about your Thanksgiving. 
 
I know about dreams upsetting you . I hate that they seem too real.
XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son told me a funny story last night that still has me giggling.
> He has a new girlfriend called Shannon, and she lives in Ohio close to the Kentucky border and is quite rural. Anyway Shannons Dad is/was the police chief of his small town. One night he was called out on a domestic disturbance call. Anyway, the husband was throwing frozen squirrels at his ex wifes front door....yes frozen squirrels.
> Only in small town America!!


Oh too funny. I remember a funny Cops show where the woman thru flour all over the husband. I am glad you had something to laugh at to make you feel better. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Glad your feel better!
> 
> So funny Wendy, Can you imagine being a judge and trying to keep from ROFL when the officer explained how it all went down.
> 
> Or when Shannon's Dad had to say " OK Earl, put the frozen squirrel down and put your hands behind your back, I'm taking you in and charging you with flying frozen squirrels. Your right Wendy only in small town America. So funny thank you for the laugh. :-D :-D :-D


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Webee, glad you are feeling better, but sorry about you not being able to enjoy you great meal at Thanksgiving. Sending hugs.
> 
> So far, DH & I have not had any illness. DH brought home a huge cabbage that is larger than any I've ever seen - so fried cabbage is for supper! Also, red, green & yellow peppers, hot ones too, new potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn on cob, watermelon, cantaloupe, yellow & green squash, lettuce, & mixed greens! I'm going to "pig" out! You all visit & I'll feed you.
> 
> Best part all of this was free veggies! I'm so glad we are here as I may turn into a vegetarian! I'm inside as it is 85 degrees today with rain tomorrow!


That sounds like a yummy supper. Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have never had a flu shot either. If I ever had the flu, it was so long ago, I have forgotten. Both of my boys had flu shots when they joined the military. Then they were sick. They had not missed any school because of illness. Broken bones except for 1 migraine head ache when the oldest one was a Senior. once more in First grade when he had chicken pox. I do believe a flu shot will make a healthy person sick.


I agree with you on the flu shot. We don't get them either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry for the lateness in my reply Yarny. I`ve been sick for the past 2 weeks. Slowly but surely I`m getting better. Not sure what it was that I had but I was coughing so much that it made me throw up. And when I threw up there were traces of blood in there. Not too much to cause alarm, but still worrying anyway.
> Me and hubby have been living on chicken Cup-a-soup and popsicles for our sore throats for all of this week.
> 
> I was so delighted to hear about your brothers diagnosis Yarny. How relieved you must all be. You truly had a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving that`s for sure. As sick as I was I still prayed for your brother. ♥
> ...


So sorry that you've been sick for such a long time. Hope that you're feeling well enough to really celebrate your son's birthday. Take it easy and make sure you stay warm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My son told me a funny story last night that still has me giggling.
> He has a new girlfriend called Shannon, and she lives in Ohio close to the Kentucky border and is quite rural. Anyway Shannons Dad is/was the police chief of his small town. One night he was called out on a domestic disturbance call. Anyway, the husband was throwing frozen squirrels at his ex wifes front door....yes frozen squirrels.
> Only in small town America!!


 :lol: Well I guess that doesn't happen too often!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Webee, glad you are feeling better, but sorry about you not being able to enjoy you great meal at Thanksgiving. Sending hugs.
> 
> So far, DH & I have not had any illness. DH brought home a huge cabbage that is larger than any I've ever seen - so fried cabbage is for supper! Also, red, green & yellow peppers, hot ones too, new potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn on cob, watermelon, cantaloupe, yellow & green squash, lettuce, & mixed greens! I'm going to "pig" out! You all visit & I'll feed you.
> 
> Best part all of this was free veggies! I'm so glad we are here as I may turn into a vegetarian! I'm inside as it is 85 degrees today with rain tomorrow!


Great selection of veggies Janie - it all sounds so good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Ran across this free pattern on Ravelry, just free today as a promo.
> 
> Menara hat and cowl


Thanks so much Gali - that was a beautiful pattern, especially the top of the hat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh too funny. I remember a funny Cops show where the woman thru flour all over the husband. I am glad you had something to laugh at to make you feel better. :lol:


I remember a story where a woman killed her husband with a frozen leg of lamb and then roasted the evidence for dinner while the cops looked for the murder weapon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I received a Christmas Card today. I need to share. It was 3 pages. I cut their names off the third page.


That reminds me of the story of the 3 trees and I found a link
http://professionalstoryteller.ning.com/profiles/blogs/the-three-trees-a


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I received a Christmas Card today. I need to share. It was 3 pages. I cut their names off the third page.


How beautiful a message, Joeysomma.♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I received a Christmas Card today. I need to share. It was 3 pages. I cut their names off the third page.


Lovely card, thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I received a Christmas Card today. I need to share. It was 3 pages. I cut their names off the third page.


Nice!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember a story where a woman killed her husband with a frozen leg of lamb and then roasted the evidence for dinner while the cops looked for the murder weapon.


I remember that show. Yuk. Wasn't it a British show?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

December 2

I am the Prince of Peace. As I said to My disciples, I say also to you: Peace be with you. Since I am your constant Companion, My Peace is steadfastly with you. When you keep your focus on Me, you experience both My Presence and My Peace. Worship Me as King of kings, Lord of lords, and Prince of Peace.

You need My Peace each moment to accomplish My purposes in your life. Sometimes you are tempted to take shortcuts, in order to reach your goal as quickly as possible. But if the shortcut requires turning your back on My peaceful Presence, you must choose the longer route. Walk with Me along paths of Peace; enjoy the journey in My Presence.

For to us a child is born, to us a son is given, and the government will be on his shoulders. And he will be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.
Isaiah 9:6

On the evening of that first day of the week, when the disciples were together, with the doors locked for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood among them and said, Peace be with you! After he said this, he showed them his hands and side. The disciples were overjoyed when they saw the Lord. Again Jesus said, Peace be with you! As the Father has sent me, I am sending you.
John 20:1921

Show me Your ways, O Lord; Teach me Your paths.
Psalm 25:4 nkjv


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember that show. Yuk. Wasn't it a British show?


I think you're right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> December 2
> 
> I am the Prince of Peace. As I said to My disciples, I say also to you: Peace be with you. Since I am your constant Companion, My Peace is steadfastly with you. When you keep your focus on Me, you experience both My Presence and My Peace. Worship Me as King of kings, Lord of lords, and Prince of Peace.
> 
> ...


Thank you CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie did you find out what your box was that you received in the mail? And who it was from?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> December 2
> 
> I am the Prince of Peace. As I said to My disciples, I say also to you: Peace be with you. Since I am your constant Companion, My Peace is steadfastly with you. When you keep your focus on Me, you experience both My Presence and My Peace. Worship Me as King of kings, Lord of lords, and Prince of Peace.
> 
> ...


Thank you, CB. Good for meditating at this time of year.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember that show. Yuk. Wasn't it a British show?


I believe it was "Tales Of The Unexpected"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I believe it was "Tales Of The Unexpected"


I think you are right.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I received a Christmas Card today. I need to share. It was 3 pages. I cut their names off the third page.


Joey...thanks for taking the time to scan your Christmas card. It`s really beautiful, and the words are so meaningful.
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.godvine.com/Danny-Gokey-Singing-O-Holy-Night-Will-Leave-You-Worshiping--8293.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ShortyandKodi/photos/a.133803966690948.28310.124763420928336/594417377296269/?type=3


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.godvine.com/Danny-Gokey-Singing-O-Holy-Night-Will-Leave-You-Worshiping--8293.html


Thanks CB; that's one of my favourites and he performed it so well!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ShortyandKodi/photos/a.133803966690948.28310.124763420928336/594417377296269/?type=3


 :lol: Only one of our cats ever tried to climb into the tree and she managed to do it without knocking the tree down. Now batting the ornaments was a whole other story - they were fair game.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Only one of our cats ever tried to climb into the tree and she managed to do it without knocking the tree down. Now batting the ornaments was a whole other story - they were fair game.


Otis loves to eat the ornaments off the tree. Mitch used to pee on all the presents.  Other than that the other dogs left the tree alone. I hear cats love to jump into Christmas trees. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Otis loves to eat the ornaments off the tree. Mitch used to pee on all the presents.  Other than that the other dogs left the tree alone. I hear cats love to jump into Christmas trees. :lol:


 :shock: peeing on the tree is not good, but you still miss Mitch


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ShortyandKodi/photos/a.133803966690948.28310.124763420928336/594417377296269/?type=3


We had a cat that would knock the ornaments down, but that's as far as he got. The present cat does not do anything with the tree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: peeing on the tree is not good, but you still miss Mitch


Yes I do. He was almost 16. Jojo is still in mourning. He is never happy unless we are walking. He misses Daisy the most. My son has been looking for another Airedale but can't find one locally. I am not ready for another dog only for Jojo so he can be happy again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://adflegal.org/detailspages/blog-details/allianceedge/2015/12/03/5-reasons-why-we-pray-during-a-tragedy


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.godvine.com/Danny-Gokey-Singing-O-Holy-Night-Will-Leave-You-Worshiping--8293.html


Lovely Christmas carol, and what a way to end the day; listening to my favorite carol.
Good Night and God Bless!♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Our Christmas tree will be emptier this year. Tiptwo liked to snooze on the Christmas tree skirt.
I`ll be putting up the tree and decorations next week on the 9th. So this weekend I`ll be changing my living room around to accommodate the tree.
I`ll also be putting a tree on the front porch. The lights look spectacular when they`re viewed from the road.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our Christmas tree will be emptier this year. Tiptwo liked to snooze on the Christmas tree skirt.
> I`ll be putting up the tree and decorations next week on the 9th. So this weekend I`ll be changing my living room around to accommodate the tree.
> I`ll also be putting a tree on the front porch. The lights look spectacular when they`re viewed from the road.


I am sorry I upset you with the video. I know you miss Tiptwo.  
I would love a tree on my front porch but it is too small. My tree is still bare. :-(


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.victoriafedden.com/widelawns/2015/12/2/christmas-in-the-70s-vs-christmas-today
I like the 70's version the best.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our Christmas tree will be emptier this year. Tiptwo liked to snooze on the Christmas tree skirt.
> I`ll be putting up the tree and decorations next week on the 9th. So this weekend I`ll be changing my living room around to accommodate the tree.
> I`ll also be putting a tree on the front porch. The lights look spectacular when they`re viewed from the road.


Oh, so sorry for you, WendyBee. Pets are such special things in our lives and when they're gone part of us gone too.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We are back home and have recuperating from our driving trip. I have not caught up with everyone. I hope all's ok. I have posted a little, but very little. We had such a long trip: Drove 7 hours, next day 7 hours. Helped feed 27 people for 3 days. Then drove about 7 hours and two days later drove over 10 hours. Our bodies can't take it.

My ear is acting up and have a constant sore throat. Don't know why. Ear not draining or something. Plus vertigo is back.

Hope everyone is ok. Missed you all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry I upset you with the video. I know you miss Tiptwo.
> I would love a tree on my front porch but it is too small. My tree is still bare. :-(


You didn`t upset me Bumpy, it`s nice to remember her around this time knowing how much she was loved.
I have been feeling better about her passing since I had that dream about her Thanksgiving morning. It was if she came back to me to let me kinow she was ok.

I`ll put an extra strand of lights on my Christmas tree when I put it on my front porch just for you Bumpy. And I`ll take a pic of it so you can share it too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We are back home and have recuperating from our driving trip. I have not caught up with everyone. I hope all's ok. I have posted a little, but very little. We had such a long trip: Drove 7 hours, next day 7 hours. Helped feed 27 people for 3 days. Then drove about 7 hours and two days later drove over 10 hours. Our bodies can't take it.
> 
> My ear is acting up and have a constant sore throat. Don't know why. Ear not draining or something. Plus vertigo is back.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Missed you all.


I`m so glad you`re back Lucy, but so sorry you are sick.
Do you have an upper respitory infection perhaps? I hope you feel better soon.
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so glad you`re back Lucy, but so sorry you are sick.
> Do you have an upper respitory infection perhaps? I hope you feel better soon.
> ♥


Thank you, Wendy. I know you have been sick. No, not upper respiratory. All in my ear and a little in my throat. I have ear problems every fall. This one is not going away easily. Have taken sinus meds (OTC) and doc gave me a nasal spray. I only have trouble in my right ear. I don't know what is going on. Going to bed soon!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are back home and have recuperating from our driving trip. I have not caught up with everyone. I hope all's ok. I have posted a little, but very little. We had such a long trip: Drove 7 hours, next day 7 hours. Helped feed 27 people for 3 days. Then drove about 7 hours and two days later drove over 10 hours. Our bodies can't take it.
> 
> My ear is acting up and have a constant sore throat. Don't know why. Ear not draining or something. Plus vertigo is back.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Missed you all.


We missed you too, LL. Hope you get over whatever is bothering you. Vertigo is no fun. Get well soon.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are back home and have recuperating from our driving trip. I have not caught up with everyone. I hope all's ok. I have posted a little, but very little. We had such a long trip: Drove 7 hours, next day 7 hours. Helped feed 27 people for 3 days. Then drove about 7 hours and two days later drove over 10 hours. Our bodies can't take it.
> 
> My ear is acting up and have a constant sore throat. Don't know why. Ear not draining or something. Plus vertigo is back.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Missed you all.


I am glad you are back. Take care of that ear. Drink lots of water. I can't eat a lot of salty MSG food either that is holiday foods. Get some good rest.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You didn`t upset me Bumpy, it`s nice to remember her around this time knowing how much she was loved.
> I have been feeling better about her passing since I had that dream about her Thanksgiving morning. It was if she came back to me to let me kinow she was ok.
> 
> I`ll put an extra strand of lights on my Christmas tree when I put it on my front porch just for you Bumpy. And I`ll take a pic of it so you can share it too.


Thanks WeBee I want to see your outside tree. I am glad I didn't upset you over the cat video. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I do. He was almost 16. Jojo is still in mourning. He is never happy unless we are walking. He misses Daisy the most. My son has been looking for another Airedale but can't find one locally. I am not ready for another dog only for Jojo so he can be happy again.


Are you going to keep looking for an Airedale or look at other breeds too? That was hard on Jojo losing both of his buddies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you going to keep looking for an Airedale or look at other breeds too? That was hard on Jojo losing both of his buddies.


We love terriers. We have had 7 Airedales so we want another one. Lots of dogs thru the years but Airedales are still our favorite . They are so loyal and good with kids. Very protective.
Has anyone heard from KC, LTL or Yarnie lately?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://adflegal.org/detailspages/blog-details/allianceedge/2015/12/03/5-reasons-why-we-pray-during-a-tragedy


Some people will never understand


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Our Christmas tree will be emptier this year. Tiptwo liked to snooze on the Christmas tree skirt.
> I`ll be putting up the tree and decorations next week on the 9th. So this weekend I`ll be changing my living room around to accommodate the tree.
> I`ll also be putting a tree on the front porch. The lights look spectacular when they`re viewed from the road.


I know you'll miss seeing Tiptwo in her spot on the tree skirt. I bet your neighbours love seeing the lights on your porch tree when they drive by. Our house can't be seen from the road.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We are back home and have recuperating from our driving trip. I have not caught up with everyone. I hope all's ok. I have posted a little, but very little. We had such a long trip: Drove 7 hours, next day 7 hours. Helped feed 27 people for 3 days. Then drove about 7 hours and two days later drove over 10 hours. Our bodies can't take it.
> 
> My ear is acting up and have a constant sore throat. Don't know why. Ear not draining or something. Plus vertigo is back.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Missed you all.


Maybe your immune system is weaker with all the traveling and lack of sleep. Hope you had a good visit over the 3 days and that you're feeling better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We love terriers. We have had 7 Airedales so we want another one. Lots of dogs thru the years but Airedales are still our favorite . They are so loyal and good with kids. Very protective.
> Has anyone heard from KC, LTL or Yarnie lately?


I hope your son finds one even if he has to look a little further away. A friend has an Airedale and he is very smart with everything except porcupines -- he still wants to go after them even after getting a face full of quills.

I haven't heard from KC or LTL for a while; and Yarnie not since yesterday - she's still having a hard time. Did you hear from her today?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are back. Take care of that ear. Drink lots of water. I can't eat a lot of salty MSG food either that is holiday foods. Get some good rest.


Thank you, Jokim, CB. I love you all here. Had a blast in TN. Wanted to eat at Cootie Brown's. Wonder if they have good food. Anyone know. Others did cooking for 27 people for 3 days and I helped as much as I could - cleanup, etc. Then on to Washington, D.C.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim, CB. I love you all here. Had a blast in TN. Wanted to eat at Cootie Brown's. Wonder if they have good food. Anyone know. Others did cooking for 27 people for 3 days and I helped as much as I could - cleanup, etc. Then on to Washington, D.C.


Were the lights beautiful in DC?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were the lights beautiful in DC?


I saw the catherdral wihich was lit up (I think it always is - not sure). Had fun shopping as I stayed in Georgetown in a brownstone in the heart of the shopping area. The house was in a cull-de=sac so that there was parking and no noise or traffic. Cool place. House needs work, but the location is so good.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My hubby bought me a cute calendar from the Dollar Tree yesterday with sweet little kittens on it.
In October they have a kitten that looks like my Ronnie, and he has a ball of yarn wrapped around him. Yep that`s my Ronnie, he`s always playing with my yarn!!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Last Wednesday I turned off the old freezer for it to defrost so I could clean it out. 
Well three days later and there is still frozen stuff in there. I`ve thrown away about 6 bags full of thawed food that is well past its sell by date.
I will never have a chest style freezer again. I`m so short (5ft 0) and it`s a real struggle to reach the bottom of the freezer. I`m afraid I`m going to fall in.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I Have been working, except for Friday. I went to my daughter's home Friday and today I went to the Christmas Brunch at her Church. Other years, I was not able to go, but I sent sets of dishes for the tables. I have pictures of his year, too. The Frankoma Aztec Sand belongs to her. The Pink depression glass is called Dogwood.


Both table settings are beautiful joey. I`d be hard pressed to say which setting is my fave because they are both so gorgeous.
Thanks for posting those pics. I hope you had a wonderful brunch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Both table settings are beautiful joey. I`d be hard pressed to say which setting is my fave because they are both so gorgeous.
> Thanks for posting those pics. I hope you had a wonderful brunch.


I like the pink depression ware.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Last Wednesday I turned off the old freezer for it to defrost so I could clean it out.
> Well three days later and there is still frozen stuff in there. I`ve thrown away about 6 bags full of thawed food that is well past its sell by date.
> I will never have a chest style freezer again. I`m so short (5ft 0) and it`s a real struggle to reach the bottom of the freezer. I`m afraid I`m going to fall in.


It will be nice for you when you get the upright painted and into the house. We have a smallish chest freezer and I try to make sure to bring the older stuff to the top regularly - but it's a big job and the lid often comes down on me. But it's also easier to get large or odd shapes into the chest. The fridge is a side x side model with an upright freezer section and that's where we put the stuff we use most often.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I Have been working, except for Friday. I went to my daughter's home Friday and today I went to the Christmas Brunch at her Church. Other years, I was not able to go, but I sent sets of dishes for the tables. I have pictures of his year, too. The Frankoma Aztec Sand belongs to her. The Pink depression glass is called Dogwood.


I'm glad you were able to make it to the brunch this year Joey. The place settings are both beautiful and it's so nice to see them used.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I Have been working, except for Friday. I went to my daughter's home Friday and today I went to the Christmas Brunch at her Church. Other years, I was not able to go, but I sent sets of dishes for the tables. I have pictures of his year, too. The Frankoma Aztec Sand belongs to her. The Pink depression glass is called Dogwood.


The tables are lovely! How nice!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I Have been working, except for Friday. I went to my daughter's home Friday and today I went to the Christmas Brunch at her Church. Other years, I was not able to go, but I sent sets of dishes for the tables. I have pictures of his year, too. The Frankoma Aztec Sand belongs to her. The Pink depression glass is called Dogwood.


Both table settings are beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pictures with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Last Wednesday I turned off the old freezer for it to defrost so I could clean it out.
> Well three days later and there is still frozen stuff in there. I`ve thrown away about 6 bags full of thawed food that is well past its sell by date.
> I will never have a chest style freezer again. I`m so short (5ft 0) and it`s a real struggle to reach the bottom of the freezer. I`m afraid I`m going to fall in.


An upright freezer is the best solution for short people, like us. I'm not much taller than you, WendyBee. I'd be afraid to fall in also. I have enough trouble to get the stuff in the back of the shelf. ;-)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh, so sorry for you, WendyBee. Pets are such special things in our lives and when they're gone part of us gone too.♥


THanks Jokim ♥
How very true about pets being part of our lives. They`re family as much as the humans.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Solo for you.
http://www.facebook.com/accidentaltalmudist/photos/a.281229641972168.59006.227905913971208/793013614127099/?type=3


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie needs our prayers. She has a cold and he is under the weather too . I don't think she will mind if I ask for prayers for them so please say a prayer for them. They didn't get to celebrate Thanksgiving because of it.
We love you Yarnie and pray that the Lord Jesus will lift both of you up to Him during this trying time. &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie needs our prayers. She has a cold and he is under the weather too with kidney stones. I don't think she will mind if I ask for prayers for them so please say a prayer for them. They didn't get to celebrate Thanksgiving because of it.
> We love you Yarnie and pray that the Lord Jesus will lift both of you up to Him during this trying time. ♥


I am praying for the quick recovery of Mr. Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie needs our prayers. She has a cold and he is under the weather too . I don't think she will mind if I ask for prayers for them so please say a prayer for them. They didn't get to celebrate Thanksgiving because of it.
> We love you Yarnie and pray that the Lord Jesus will lift both of you up to Him during this trying time. ♥


Love you, Yarnie and Mr. Y. Prayers and hugs go out for speedy recovery.♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hugs to Yarnie & her DH & prayers on the way for a quick recovery.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Wendy. I know you have been sick. No, not upper respiratory. All in my ear and a little in my throat. I have ear problems every fall. This one is not going away easily. Have taken sinus meds (OTC) and doc gave me a nasal spray. I only have trouble in my right ear. I don't know what is going on. Going to bed soon!


Sorry you are having ear problems, but my doctor said it was sinus trouble that caused the ear infections. He gave me one of those nasal saline washers things that looked like a "tea" pot to wash out the sinuses. I thought he was nuts, but so far I haven't had an ear infection & if the sinuses bother me - I wash them out! Plus I don't sniff constantly & blow the nose.

Sorry this is gross talk, but thought it might help you! Hugs, Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Lovethelake? I PM'd her but haven't heard back. Hope she is OK.

We had such a nice evening as neighbor had a gas fire pit & we all sat around talking until 11 pm so DH & I were night owls. People here are so friendly.

DH hasn't been in the fields because of rain - we had 4.5" of rain 2 nights ago & more expected today. We still have veggies as DH brought home green beans & tomatoes to go with the other veggies.

I made squash lasagna that was delicious (I had not tasted it before) & had yellow squash cooked in butter for breakfast. Cooked the green beans then cabbage with carrots & onions they were great! These veggies are sooooo fresh & taste good too. Thr refrigerator is full & we are eating them as fast as we can before DH brings home more.

I haven't been to grocery store except DH brought home milk, butter & bread. I'll need more lasagna noodles. I'm cooking that huge cabbage but still have a lot left so may make sour Kraut! A friend here said make Kim chi but I don't know how, but guess I could google it. I do have red hot peppers & a few hot green peppers. The red ones are very hot. They are small but fiery!

Have a good day as I must do laundry using Believing's laundry soap that I love & it is cheap. Love you ladies, hugs! Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Has anyone heard from Lovethelake? I PM'd her but haven't heard back. Hope she is OK.
> 
> We had such a nice evening as neighbor had a gas fire pit & we all sat around talking until 11 pm so DH & I were night owls. People here are so friendly.
> 
> ...


LTL is moving her parents closer to her. I am sure she is still busy with that. I miss her too.
You are going to get so healthy with all of that home grown food. I am drooling over it. I am so glad you are not sick and enjoying your time in Fl. God is good.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie needs our prayers. She has a cold and he is under the weather too . I don't think she will mind if I ask for prayers for them so please say a prayer for them. They didn't get to celebrate Thanksgiving because of it.
> We love you Yarnie and pray that the Lord Jesus will lift both of you up to Him during this trying time. ♥


My love and prayers to Mr and Mrs Yarny for a speedy recovery. 
Being sick is never fun, but during Thanksgiving and the lead up to Christmas must be a nightmare. So much to do, and no energy to do it.
Dr Wendy prescribes healing prayers and arm wraps every 4 hours or when needed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

In Remembrance of Pearl Harbor Day. 
Pearl Harbor Day as FDR said is a day that will live in infamy 74 years ago today.
Lest we forget.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> In Remembrance of Pearl Harbor Day.
> Pearl Harbor Day as FDR said is a day that will live in infamy 74 years ago today.
> Lest we forget.


Amen!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo for you.
> http://www.facebook.com/accidentaltalmudist/photos/a.281229641972168.59006.227905913971208/793013614127099/?type=3


Thank you CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Sending strength and many hugs to Mr. and Mrs. Yarnie. I hope they are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry you are having ear problems, but my doctor said it was sinus trouble that caused the ear infections. He gave me one of those nasal saline washers things that looked like a "tea" pot to wash out the sinuses. I thought he was nuts, but so far I haven't had an ear infection & if the sinuses bother me - I wash them out! Plus I don't sniff constantly & blow the nose.
> 
> Sorry this is gross talk, but thought it might help you! Hugs, Janie


I think your doc was talking about a Neti Pot. Neil Med (I think that's the name) is easier to use. Yes, it could be sinus. I must use my Neil Med. My doc suggested it. Thanks, Janeway.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, it is a neti pot I couldnt think of the right name. It has helped my ear infections.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, it is a neti pot I couldnt think of the right name. It has helped my ear infections.


Really! Thank you Janeway. I did it about an hour ago and felt better. Ok - thanks to you I am doing it every day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you CB.


I like your new avatar. Is that a snowman village?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Really! Thank you Janeway. I did it about an hour ago and felt better. Ok - thanks to you I am doing it every day!


Glad it will help you as it helped me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Chanukah Solo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie needs our prayers. She has a cold and he is under the weather too . I don't think she will mind if I ask for prayers for them so please say a prayer for them. They didn't get to celebrate Thanksgiving because of it.
> We love you Yarnie and pray that the Lord Jesus will lift both of you up to Him during this trying time. ♥


Prayers for Yarnie and Mr Yarnie to return to good health


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18503&memberid=968791
Perfect common sense. 
I am so smart. :-o


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Glad it will help you as it helped me.


You have done me a big favor!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knittingbrain.com/results.php
Artistic knitter.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingbrain.com/results.php
> Artistic knitter.


Apparently I`m a logical knitter as I strive for perfection.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18503&memberid=968791
> Perfect common sense.
> I am so smart. :-o


I am so smart too. Although I have to admit that maths and science are tough for me.



> You have an abundance of common sense! You ranked in the 90%th percentile, which means that you are able to answer difficult questions correctly that the average person would not be able to. You analyze problems literally, and are able to see past trickery or distractions to come to solutions more easily than normal people. You have a mind for science and math, and intricate problem solving. Well done!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like your new avatar. Is that a snowman village?


Thanks CB. It's not a village but more of a snowscape. I've made a few of those over the years, just using what was available.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Chanukah Solo!


Thanks WCK.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Apparently I`m a logical knitter as I strive for perfection.


I'm also a logical knitter. Go figure! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK.


I'm probably late in saying this but, Happy Chanukkah, Solo.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm probably late in saying this but, Happy Chanukkah, Solo.


Yes, Happy Chanukkah. Sorry if I am late.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18503&memberid=968791
> Perfect common sense.
> I am so smart. :-o


Me too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingbrain.com/results.php
> Artistic knitter.


We're twins today - me too again


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Apparently I`m a logical knitter as I strive for perfection.


 :thumbup: and accomplish it too Wendy! Are you feeling better now?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Me too, Happy Chanukkah Solo


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't seen that winter decor you made before. It is beautiful!!What a great idea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. It's not a village but more of a snowscape. I've made a few of those over the years, just using what was available.


I like it Solo and the top hat and sled are the perfect finishing features


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm also a logical knitter. Go figure! ;-)


Good to see you Jokim; how are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good to see you too LL and Gali; hope you're both doing well.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to see you too LL and Gali; hope you're both doing well.


Back atcha WCK. Doing good here and hope the same for you and your family. I sometimes feel like I'm running in circles, going to brew me a cup of tea and turn on the TV.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: and accomplish it too Wendy! Are you feeling better now?


Much better than I was thanks for asking westy. I still have a bit of a cough but its greatly improved compared to what it was.

It`s me and hubbys wedding anniversary tomorrow (our 26th), So I`m making him a CD of Country songs that were number one in 1989 - the year we were married.
I`m hoping to fit 26 songs on one cd


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Solo, Happy Chanukah my dear Denim Country Friend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Much better than I was thanks for asking westy. I still have a bit of a cough but its greatly improved compared to what it was.
> 
> It`s me and hubbys wedding anniversary tomorrow (our 26th), So I`m making him a CD of Country songs that were number one in 1989 - the year we were married.
> I`m hoping to fit 26 songs on one cd


Happy Anniversary to you & DH.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. It's not a village but more of a snowscape. I've made a few of those over the years, just using what was available.


What did you use as the bubbles? It is neat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. It's not a village but more of a snowscape. I've made a few of those over the years, just using what was available.


What did you use as the bubbles? It is neat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Much better than I was thanks for asking westy. I still have a bit of a cough but its greatly improved compared to what it was.
> 
> It`s me and hubbys wedding anniversary tomorrow (our 26th), So I`m making him a CD of Country songs that were number one in 1989 - the year we were married.
> I`m hoping to fit 26 songs on one cd


Happy 26th Anniversary WeBee and Mr. WeBee!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words about our anniversary. We will have the best one ever this year.
Our oldest son called earlier from Kentucky. He has an interview tomorrow morning at 8am at the maximum security prison here in WV where he worked last year.
I was going to have a lazy day tomorrow doing some knitting after I put the Christmas decorations up. But instead I`ll be cooking. 
Must remember to take the pork roast out of the freezer tonight as I`ll be making sweet`n`sour pork with fried rice for dinner tomorrow. Also onion rings that I forgot to make last week LOL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Hanukkah solo, and to all our Jewish friends here and around the world.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to see you Jokim; how are you doing?


I'm doing fine. Very busy. The holidays and the house cleanup are keeping me hopping.♥
Thanks for asking


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Much better than I was thanks for asking westy. I still have a bit of a cough but its greatly improved compared to what it was.
> 
> It`s me and hubbys wedding anniversary tomorrow (our 26th), So I`m making him a CD of Country songs that were number one in 1989 - the year we were married.
> I`m hoping to fit 26 songs on one cd


Happy 26th Anniversary, WendyBee!♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy 26th Anniversary, WendyBee!♥


Happy Anniversasry WB! That's a long time!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What is everyone doing today?
Have you finished your Christmas knitting?

I got my tree up finally. I think I will go shopping a little today. We are just having fall. Yesterday it was gorgeous at sunny and 68 degrees. I wish I could workout side but to busy with Christmas. 
Everyone enjoy your day. I pray the sick among is made well.&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> Have you finished your Christmas knitting?
> 
> I got my tree up finally. I think I will go shopping a little today. We are just having fall. Yesterday it was gorgeous at sunny and 68 degrees. I wish I could workout side but to busy with Christmas.
> Everyone enjoy your day. I pray the sick among is made well.♥


I pray for health for everyone as well, CB. Your weather sounds wonderful. So warm. Just ran errands today and got my hair cut.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm probably late in saying this but, Happy Chanukkah, Solo.


Thanks Jokim.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Me too, Happy Chanukkah Solo


hanks Gali and LL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Back atcha WCK. Doing good here and hope the same for you and your family. I sometimes feel like I'm running in circles, going to brew me a cup of tea and turn on the TV.


It's good to see you Gali. Join us, we are all running in circles here. So far no collisions, life is good.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Much better than I was thanks for asking westy. I still have a bit of a cough but its greatly improved compared to what it was.
> 
> It`s me and hubbys wedding anniversary tomorrow (our 26th), So I`m making him a CD of Country songs that were number one in 1989 - the year we were married.
> I`m hoping to fit 26 songs on one cd


Happy Anniversary WeeBee. I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Solo, Happy Chanukah my dear Denim Country Friend.


Thanks Janie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did you use as the bubbles? It is neat.


I used three different sized glass bowls. They stack perfectly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> Have you finished your Christmas knitting?
> 
> I got my tree up finally. I think I will go shopping a little today. We are just having fall. Yesterday it was gorgeous at sunny and 68 degrees. I wish I could workout side but to busy with Christmas.
> Everyone enjoy your day. I pray the sick among is made well.♥


I'm wrapping gifts. Half way done with them. Finished my Christmas knitting (bath mats, 8 of them), but have 1 WIP, a prayer shawl, to finish. It keeps me occupied when watching tv with DH. 
Will keep the sick among us in my daily prayers. 
We're also having a warm spell, with a high of 63 F by Sun., unheard of in mid December. I'll take it.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm wrapping gifts. Half way done with them. Finished my Christmas knitting (bath mats, 8 of them), but have 1 WIP, a prayer shawl, to finish. It keeps me occupied when watching tv with DH.
> Will keep the sick among us in my daily prayers.
> We're also having a warm spell, with a high of 63 F by Sun., unheard of in mid December. I'll take it.♥


Jokim,
You are knitting wonderful things. Yes, I'll take the weather, too!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm wrapping gifts. Half way done with them. Finished my Christmas knitting (bath mats, 8 of them), but have 1 WIP, a prayer shawl, to finish. It keeps me occupied when watching tv with DH.
> Will keep the sick among us in my daily prayers.
> We're also having a warm spell, with a high of 63 F by Sun., unheard of in mid December. I'll take it.♥


Those bath mats sound gorgeous Jokim....and so practical too.
I still have a lot of WIP`s to finish....Zanes baby afghan, oldest sons rug, and about 4 more hats. I had to give up on that yellow green afghan til after Christmas. My sons gifts come first.

Yikes I`m so behind this year.

The weather is lovely here too, though we did have some rain, but it will be nicer tomorrow. Perfect line drying weather.
The tree and fibre optic mini trees are up in the living room. But I haven`t put up the tree on the front porch yet. I did ask hubby to take the tree out of storage earlier so I can put it up tomorrow morning. It was too heavy to carry the box on my own.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Much better than I was thanks for asking westy. I still have a bit of a cough but its greatly improved compared to what it was.
> 
> It`s me and hubbys wedding anniversary tomorrow (our 26th), So I`m making him a CD of Country songs that were number one in 1989 - the year we were married.
> I`m hoping to fit 26 songs on one cd


Happy Anniversary Wendy! I hope you and DH had a wonderful day. That was a great idea for a gift, were you able to get the 26 songs on one cd?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words about our anniversary. We will have the best one ever this year.
> Our oldest son called earlier from Kentucky. He has an interview tomorrow morning at 8am at the maximum security prison here in WV where he worked last year.
> I was going to have a lazy day tomorrow doing some knitting after I put the Christmas decorations up. But instead I`ll be cooking.
> Must remember to take the pork roast out of the freezer tonight as I`ll be making sweet`n`sour pork with fried rice for dinner tomorrow. Also onion rings that I forgot to make last week LOL


I hope your son's interview went well Wendy; that would be wonderful to have him living close by again.

My cousin came up to visit last night and I made his favourite roast pork, fried cabbage with onions, ruatbagas and mashed potatoes. He takes left overs home with him too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> Have you finished your Christmas knitting?
> 
> I got my tree up finally. I think I will go shopping a little today. We are just having fall. Yesterday it was gorgeous at sunny and 68 degrees. I wish I could workout side but to busy with Christmas.
> Everyone enjoy your day. I pray the sick among is made well.♥


How was your shopping trip CB? Our tree probably won't go up til after the 20th.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/yevchadargo/photos/a.247517705403389.1073741827.221837527971407/550887535066403/?type=3


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Kitty. How are you? Your roast pork dinner sounds wonderful. Fried cabbage with onions... is it just plain fried in some sort of fat? Do you add other things to it? We love cabbage in any style around here. Rutabagas and potatoes mashed... just plain? or do you add other things to it? I'm trying to venture out in my cooking into other areas, can you tell?... ;-)  
Good night and God Bless! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm wrapping gifts. Half way done with them. Finished my Christmas knitting (bath mats, 8 of them), but have 1 WIP, a prayer shawl, to finish. It keeps me occupied when watching tv with DH.
> Will keep the sick among us in my daily prayers.
> We're also having a warm spell, with a high of 63 F by Sun., unheard of in mid December. I'll take it.♥


Are you going to show your bath mats? You will make it with your prayer shawl.
It is going to be 75 today. I am going shopping with my friends in Little Rock today. 
Prayers for Yarnie and Dh for healing. Blessing to every one on you!
Enjoy the season. Jesus is the Reason for the Season!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope your son's interview went well Wendy; that would be wonderful to have him living close by again.
> 
> My cousin came up to visit last night and I made his favourite roast pork, fried cabbage with onions, ruatbagas and mashed potatoes. He takes left overs home with him too.


Yum. Did you enjoy your visit? Did you sleep late?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to show your bath mats? You will make it with your prayer shawl.
> It is going to be 75 today. I am going shopping with my friends in Little Rock today.
> Prayers for Yarnie and Dh for healing. Blessing to every one on you!
> Enjoy the season. Jesus is the Reason for the Season!♥


Good morning, CB. I hope you have fun shopping. I would like to see the bath mats, too. What a great idea! You sure are having warm weather. Hope it is sunny, too!

More prayers for Yarnie and husband.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Comcast troubles so cannot post on KP. Takes too long.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

December 10

Make Me the focal point of your search for security. In your private thoughts, you are still trying to order your world so that it is predictable and feels safe. Not only is this an impossible goal, but it is also counterproductive to spiritual growth. When your private world feels unsteady and you grip My hand for support, you are living in conscious dependence on Me.

Instead of yearning for a problem-free life, rejoice that trouble can highlight your awareness of My Presence. In the darkness of adversity, you are able to see more clearly the radiance of My Face. Accept the value of problems in this life, considering them pure joy. Remember that you have an eternity of trouble-free living awaiting you in heaven.

So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.
Isaiah 41:10

Even there your hand will guide me, your right hand will hold me fast.
Psalm 139:10

Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds.
James 1:2


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> December 10
> 
> Make Me the focal point of your search for security. In your private thoughts, you are still trying to order your world so that it is predictable and feels safe. Not only is this an impossible goal, but it is also counterproductive to spiritual growth. When your private world feels unsteady and you grip My hand for support, you are living in conscious dependence on Me.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to show your bath mats? You will make it with your prayer shawl.
> It is going to be 75 today. I am going shopping with my friends in Little Rock today.
> Prayers for Yarnie and Dh for healing. Blessing to every one on you!
> Enjoy the season. Jesus is the Reason for the Season!♥


Unfortunately, the last bath mat I gave away was to my DH, and it's already wrapped, so you'll have to wait until after Christmas to see it.  The others I gave away to people at Thanksgiving so that they could enjoy them during the season.
I hope Yarnie and DH are ok.
How did your shopping trip go? Whenever I go with my friends (professional shoppers ;-) ), I am dead beat when I get home. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> December 10
> 
> Make Me the focal point of your search for security. In your private thoughts, you are still trying to order your world so that it is predictable and feels safe. Not only is this an impossible goal, but it is also counterproductive to spiritual growth. When your private world feels unsteady and you grip My hand for support, you are living in conscious dependence on Me.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I finally got pictures on my computer. Trying to put one on here now.

Not working. Must investigate.

Sorry to just pop on like this - I hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This will take a lot of time. Pix now from camera into computer. Pix in computer don't have file names, so I can't choose them to attach here.

Sorry.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This will take a lot of time. Pix now from camera into computer. Pix in computer don't have file names, so I can't choose them to attach here.
> 
> Sorry.


Hi Bonnie. Welcome back. Hope you get the photo issue sorted out.♥ Missed you.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Unfortunately, the last bath mat I gave away was to my DH, and it's already wrapped, so you'll have to wait until after Christmas to see it.  The others I gave away to people at Thanksgiving so that they could enjoy them during the season.
> I hope Yarnie and DH are ok.
> How did your shopping trip go? Whenever I go with my friends (professional shoppers ;-) ), I am dead beat when I get home. ;-)


Ok I will wait to see the mats. Don't forget to post pics.
I had a good trip shopping. We went from store to store from one side of Little Rock to the other. We went to a trendy eating join. Ordered our tea and decided we didn't want to eat there. We paid and left and went next door. The food was great. I am glad we changed :-o I got some shopping done too. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I finally got pictures on my computer. Trying to put one on here now.
> 
> Not working. Must investigate.
> 
> Sorry to just pop on like this - I hope everyone's doing well.


Hey Bonn are you ready for Christmas? You have been missed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

the cutest little elves (includes a couple of kitties) ...
http://www.faithtap.com/5041/adorable-dog-elves-make-toys-in-santas-workshop/?v=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the cutest little elves (includes a couple of kitties) ...
> http://www.faithtap.com/5041/adorable-dog-elves-make-toys-in-santas-workshop/?v=1


That is cute. Did you see the Airedale?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi Kitty. How are you? Your roast pork dinner sounds wonderful. Fried cabbage with onions... is it just plain fried in some sort of fat? Do you add other things to it? We love cabbage in any style around here. Rutabagas and potatoes mashed... just plain? or do you add other things to it? I'm trying to venture out in my cooking into other areas, can you tell?... ;-)
> Good night and God Bless! :thumbup:


Hi Jokim, sorry I missed you. I think you are probably a more adventurous in the kitchen than I am! I use cabbage quite a lot over the winter since the prices of imported veggies get so high. This time I used a bit of canola oil to fry the cabbage and onions and roasted the rutabagas with a bit of oil as well. I don't usually make gravy.

Have you planned your Christmas menu yet? Sounds like your well on track with finishing your gifts and getting them wrapped too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yum. Did you enjoy your visit? Did you sleep late?


We had a great visit; my cousin is a night owl and loves to talk so it was a very late night - it was a little after 1 am when he left. I woke up at my regular time but stayed in bed a little longer and yesterday was a busy day.

It was very windy and raining last night and the power went off sometime during the night, it didn't come on until almost 9 this morning. The wind and rain kept up for most of the day. The power stayed on downtown but it was a quiet day - I can't blame people for wanting to stay home on a day like this.

It's been a few years since we had this much rain before Christmas. The lake has come up into the lower pasture and the ducks love it. I'm sure they think the pond is just for them. Usually it doesn't come up this far until after New Year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> December 10
> 
> Make Me the focal point of your search for security. In your private thoughts, you are still trying to order your world so that it is predictable and feels safe. Not only is this an impossible goal, but it is also counterproductive to spiritual growth. When your private world feels unsteady and you grip My hand for support, you are living in conscious dependence on Me.
> 
> ...


A very appropriate message today CB -- thank you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This will take a lot of time. Pix now from camera into computer. Pix in computer don't have file names, so I can't choose them to attach here.
> 
> Sorry.


Hi Bonnie, I hope you get the pics sorted out - I'd love to see them. How are you doing otherwise?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I will wait to see the mats. Don't forget to post pics.
> I had a good trip shopping. We went from store to store from one side of Little Rock to the other. We went to a trendy eating join. Ordered our tea and decided we didn't want to eat there. We paid and left and went next door. The food was great. I am glad we changed :-o I got some shopping done too. :lol:


 :thumbup: Sounds like a good day! Were you Christmas shopping or shopping in general?

How are your gd's boot cuffs coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is cute. Did you see the Airedale?


I did! A very good looking pooch even with his funny hat. Any more luck finding a new companion for Jojo?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

beautiful acapella version

http://www.faithtap.com/5012/home-free-sings-stunning-version-of-do-you-hear-what-i-hear/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi hope everyone is doing well sure are busy with holidays coming on. 

Just stop for a look at last couple of pages. 

Miss all of you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi hope everyone is doing well sure are busy with holidays coming on.
> 
> Just stop for a look at last couple of pages.
> 
> Miss all of you.


Yes, YL. Miss you and everyone too. God bless you all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning! I was in ER until around 3 am this am as legs & arms were tingling & num. they didn't find anything wrong, my home 
Dr. Told me to go to ER quickly if I felt num anywhere. I felt bad as DH missed the AM work. He left them a message around 3am that he would be at work around noon.

The sun shinning with high around 82 so nice day but I'm staying inside to rest.

I'm still having trouble with KP on IPAD but admin said they are working on the problem. I'm not on here much. Have a good day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning! I was in ER until around 3 am this am as legs & arms were tingling & num. they didn't find anything wrong, my home
> Dr. Told me to go to ER quickly if I felt num anywhere. I felt bad as DH missed the AM work. He left them a message around 3am that he would be at work around noon.
> 
> The sun shinning with high around 82 so nice day but I'm staying inside to rest.
> ...


Janeway, I hope you are alright. What you had is very worrisome. Please keep us posted. I will pray for your good health.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning! I was in ER until around 3 am this am as legs & arms were tingling & num. they didn't find anything wrong, my home
> Dr. Told me to go to ER quickly if I felt num anywhere. I felt bad as DH missed the AM work. He left them a message around 3am that he would be at work around noon.
> 
> The sun shinning with high around 82 so nice day but I'm staying inside to rest.
> ...


I am glad you went to ER to be checked out. Sometimes our bodies do crazy things. Rest up and don't over do it.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi hope everyone is doing well sure are busy with holidays coming on.
> 
> Just stop for a look at last couple of pages.
> 
> Miss all of you.


Take care Yarnie . We have been praying for both of you. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> beautiful acapella version
> 
> http://www.faithtap.com/5012/home-free-sings-stunning-version-of-do-you-hear-what-i-hear/


That was beautiful. Made me realize it is all about Him. I love this part of the song.

Said the king to the people everywhere,
listen to what I say
Pray for peace, people everywhere!
listen to what I say
The Child, the Child, sleeping in the night
He will bring us goodness and light
He will bring us goodness and light

He is the real Christmas Spirit. We must think about Him to renew our spirit of Christmas.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Christ is very close to the broken. Our culture throws broken things away, but my God never does. He gently gathers all the pieces, and with His love and in His time, He puts us back together.Amen


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Christ is very close to the broken. Our culture throws broken things away, but my God never does. He gently gathers all the pieces, and with His love and in His time, He puts us back together.Amen


Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi hope everyone is doing well sure are busy with holidays coming on.
> 
> Just stop for a look at last couple of pages.
> 
> Miss all of you.


Miss you, too. I miss all of you - away doing holiday preparations.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning! I was in ER until around 3 am this am as legs & arms were tingling & num. they didn't find anything wrong, my home
> Dr. Told me to go to ER quickly if I felt num anywhere. I felt bad as DH missed the AM work. He left them a message around 3am that he would be at work around noon.
> 
> The sun shinning with high around 82 so nice day but I'm staying inside to rest.
> ...


Janie, I'm glad you're home now. Stay well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, is everything all right? I'm glad your brother's cancer is gone. I hope you're doing well.

Gosh I miss all of you. I'd list the names, but sure enough I'd leave one out. Good luck with all your holiday preparations. It'll be here before we know it!

Love to all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Abigail's Blanket - failed again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153812881154810


Let's get the Christmas Spirit going!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, is everything all right? I'm glad your brother's cancer is gone. I hope you're doing well.
> 
> Gosh I miss all of you. I'd list the names, but sure enough I'd leave one out. Good luck with all your holiday preparations. It'll be here before we know it!
> 
> Love to all.


I will be glad when we are all not so busy so we can visit again. Same to you about the Christmas preparations.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi hope everyone is doing well sure are busy with holidays coming on.
> 
> Just stop for a look at last couple of pages.
> 
> Miss all of you.


Missing you too Yarnie; hope you and DH are doing better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning! I was in ER until around 3 am this am as legs & arms were tingling & num. they didn't find anything wrong, my home
> Dr. Told me to go to ER quickly if I felt num anywhere. I felt bad as DH missed the AM work. He left them a message around 3am that he would be at work around noon.
> 
> The sun shinning with high around 82 so nice day but I'm staying inside to rest.
> ...


Best to be careful Janie; glad it turned out ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Christ is very close to the broken. Our culture throws broken things away, but my God never does. He gently gathers all the pieces, and with His love and in His time, He puts us back together.Amen


Amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have been reading so many have colds and other aches and pains. Praying that all will be chipper before Christmas!
> 
> I have been working, so little time for computer, except for where I shouldn't be. Today I got two grand boys for the weekend. The 9 year old has a special youth activity at my church on Saturday. The 11 year old came to help me so he can earn some money. So now I have to think of things he can do. It is good his young legs can go up and down the stairs easily.


Have a great weekend with your grandsons Joey!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been reading so many have colds and other aches and pains. Praying that all will be chipper before Christmas!
> 
> I have been working, so little time for computer, except for where I shouldn't be. Today I got two grand boys for the weekend. The 9 year old has a special youth activity at my church on Saturday. The 11 year old came to help me so he can earn some money. So now I have to think of things he can do. It is good his young legs can go up and down the stairs easily.


Enjoy your visit with the boys.


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

Good Morning Knitters, Joey and I connected in the Attic which was a blessing as I was becoming attacked and "labeled," and all I said was that opinions should be expressed without hateful comments. Boy, was that the wrong thing to say to the Attic posters! 

Joey kindly rescued me and pointed me to your section of the forum, and I hope I can join in. I live in East Tennessee, married for 44 years, am retired, and have picked up knitting again after many years. I like to knit simple things because I don't want to stress myself by counting every stitch. I admire those who undertake more complex projects, but I mostly stick to afghans, hats, and scarves for charity. I look forward to "meeting" you all! (You know in the South we HAVE to say "you all."


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oaks Girl said:


> Good Morning Knitters, Joey and I connected in the Attic which was a blessing as I was becoming attacked and "labeled," and all I said was that opinions should be expressed without hateful comments. Boy, was that the wrong thing to say to the Attic posters!
> 
> Joey kindly rescued me and pointed me to your section of the forum, and I hope I can join in. I live in East Tennessee, married for 44 years, am retired, and have picked up knitting again after many years. I like to knit simple things because I don't want to stress myself by counting every stitch. I admire those who undertake more complex projects, but I mostly stick to afghans, hats, and scarves for charity. I look forward to "meeting" you all! (You know in the South we HAVE to say "you all."


Good morning Oaks Girl (hope you don`t mind I call you Oaksy). It`s a real pleasure to meet you. Any friend and/or acquaintance of Joey is a friend of mine too.
If you don`t see me much it`s because I`ve taken up so many projects for Christmas gifts, and don`t know if I`ll finish in time. I have a 3rd rug to complete, the 2nd of two baby afghans still half done. And not to mention about 4 more hats to finish by Christmas Eve too. I`ve already let one afghan fall by the wayside as the pattern is just too intricate to complete by the Christmas deadline.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oops I forgot to introduce myself to you Oaksy. Sorry about that.
I`m living in West Virginia, have lived here for the past 15 years since hubby retired from the Navy. I`m originally a UK transplant (South Wales actually) who married her American pen pal 26 years ago last week, and then moved to the USA.
Since moving to the quieter life from Florida I took up knitting again after a long break. The last things I`ve knitted previously were baby afghans for my newborn sons who are now 21 and 24. Then our nieces started having babies of their own and I picked up the knitting needles again knitting baby afghans, and my obsession took off from there.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here`s a screen shot of our WV weather for this weekend.... in December !!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Oaks Girl said:


> Good Morning Knitters, Joey and I connected in the Attic which was a blessing as I was becoming attacked and "labeled," and all I said was that opinions should be expressed without hateful comments. Boy, was that the wrong thing to say to the Attic posters!
> 
> Joey kindly rescued me and pointed me to your section of the forum, and I hope I can join in. I live in East Tennessee, married for 44 years, am retired, and have picked up knitting again after many years. I like to knit simple things because I don't want to stress myself by counting every stitch. I admire those who undertake more complex projects, but I mostly stick to afghans, hats, and scarves for charity. I look forward to "meeting" you all! (You know in the South we HAVE to say "you all."


Nice to see you here Oaks Girl.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nice to see you here Oaks Girl.


Oaks Girl. Do you live near Bristol, TN? Just got back from there.


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

Lukelucy said:


> Oaks Girl. Do you live near Bristol, TN? Just got back from there.


No, we don't live close to Bristol - actually in the southern part. Don't know where you live, but we have our windows open today. I have a closet full of winter clothes which I won't be able to wear if winter doesn't come visit. I am in short sleeves! It is extremely rare for us to have a white Christmas. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Oaks Girl said:


> Good Morning Knitters, Joey and I connected in the Attic which was a blessing as I was becoming attacked and "labeled," and all I said was that opinions should be expressed without hateful comments. Boy, was that the wrong thing to say to the Attic posters!
> 
> Joey kindly rescued me and pointed me to your section of the forum, and I hope I can join in. I live in East Tennessee, married for 44 years, am retired, and have picked up knitting again after many years. I like to knit simple things because I don't want to stress myself by counting every stitch. I admire those who undertake more complex projects, but I mostly stick to afghans, hats, and scarves for charity. I look forward to "meeting" you all! (You know in the South we HAVE to say "you all."


Nice to meet you Oaks Girl. I've spent most of my life on the Canadian prairies with long, cold winters. We moved to Vancouver Island about 15 years ago and enjoy "Canada's Mediterranean" even though we get a lot of winter rains.

I learned to knit and crochet from my Mom as a little girl and have been doing it off and on ever since.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a screen shot of our WV weather for this weekend.... in December !!!!!


After last winter, you deserve a milder winter Wendy! We're still having lots of rain and wind here. DH said the power went off a couple times at home, but luckily downtown power stayed on. Forecast is calling for more rain, but I'm not complaining after our dry, hot summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried this? I wonder if it changes the taste.

http://www.newslinq.com/zombie-banana/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> Good Morning Knitters, Joey and I connected in the Attic which was a blessing as I was becoming attacked and "labeled," and all I said was that opinions should be expressed without hateful comments. Boy, was that the wrong thing to say to the Attic posters!
> 
> Joey kindly rescued me and pointed me to your section of the forum, and I hope I can join in. I live in East Tennessee, married for 44 years, am retired, and have picked up knitting again after many years. I like to knit simple things because I don't want to stress myself by counting every stitch. I admire those who undertake more complex projects, but I mostly stick to afghans, hats, and scarves for charity. I look forward to "meeting" you all! (You know in the South we HAVE to say "you all."


Girl we are glad to have you. Come join in the fun. Just jump in anytime you want. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> After last winter, you deserve a milder winter Wendy! We're still having lots of rain and wind here. DH said the power went off a couple times at home, but luckily downtown power stayed on. Forecast is calling for more rain, but I'm not complaining after our dry, hot summer.


So sorry about your bad weather westy. We`re expecting your weather next week. Rain all next week all the way to Christmas Eve. So no white Christmas for us this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Has anyone ever tried this? I wonder if it changes the taste.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/zombie-banana/


That is hard to believe isn't it? Will have to try it sometimes. I can't see the inside un mushing can you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The world's biggest stocking.
> 
> http://blog.yarnspirations.com/the-worlds-biggest-knitcrochet-stocking/


 :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a screen shot of our WV weather for this weekend.... in December !!!!!


We are having the same weather. Everyone was shopping in their shorts and flip flops today. Rain coming in tomorrow for us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having the same weather. Everyone was shopping in their shorts and flip flops today. Rain coming in tomorrow for us.


How was your shopping trip CB? Hope you had a good girl's day out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is hard to believe isn't it? Will have to try it sometimes. I can't see the inside un mushing can you?


That's what had me wondering too. Will try to remember the next time I have a brown banana.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I have posted this before, but it`s too good not to post again.

http://www.jumblejoy.com/thank-you-troops?utm_source=facebook


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your shopping trip CB? Hope you had a good girl's day out


The trip was successful. We had good weather and lots of fun. Almost thru with my shopping. Lots of giggles. GD is fun to be with and so is her mama.
Have you been busy in the shop?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I think I have posted this before, but it`s too good not to post again.
> 
> http://www.jumblejoy.com/thank-you-troops?utm_source=facebook


I love that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got an email from Janie. She is having trouble posting on KP from her IPad. She sends her love and said to tell everyone Merry Christmas from her.
Merry Christmas to you too Janie if you can read this. 
XX
&#9829;


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> Good Morning Knitters, Joey and I connected in the Attic which was a blessing as I was becoming attacked and "labeled," and all I said was that opinions should be expressed without hateful comments. Boy, was that the wrong thing to say to the Attic posters!
> 
> Joey kindly rescued me and pointed me to your section of the forum, and I hope I can join in. I live in East Tennessee, married for 44 years, am retired, and have picked up knitting again after many years. I like to knit simple things because I don't want to stress myself by counting every stitch. I admire those who undertake more complex projects, but I mostly stick to afghans, hats, and scarves for charity. I look forward to "meeting" you all! (You know in the South we HAVE to say "you all."


Glad you joined as we have been horribly battered, but have found friends on this site. We treat each other with love & respect!

Happy to have you in Denim Country! We have lots of fun!

I'm Janie to friends!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got an email from Janie. She is having trouble posting on KP from her IPad. She sends her love and said to tell everyone Merry Christmas from her.
> Merry Christmas to you too Janie if you can read this.
> XX
> ♥


Admin must have "fixed" the problem but earlier it wouldn't post. Thanks for sending my message!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am deeply saddened. I had a student that I taught contacted me a few years ago. He said he missed me. We had been getting together since then. I received news that he hung himself in his dorm room the night before last. I am devastated. I treated him as the child I never had. His mother called me an hour ago crying her eyes out. She told me how much he loved me. I cannot believe he is gone. We do not know why and feel an investigation is in order. I am so sad. I will go to the funeral which she said is Thurs. or Fri. They must have his body transported.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I think I have posted this before, but it`s too good not to post again.
> 
> http://www.jumblejoy.com/thank-you-troops?utm_source=facebook


Thanks Wendy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The trip was successful. We had good weather and lots of fun. Almost thru with my shopping. Lots of giggles. GD is fun to be with and so is her mama.
> Have you been busy in the shop?


That's great - you need a little get-a-way with lots of giggles. Lucky for me, I don't have much shopping that needs to be done because I haven't done much 

Fri and Sat were busy, but not today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Admin must have "fixed" the problem but earlier it wouldn't post. Thanks for sending my message!


 :thumbup: Glad the problem is fixed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am deeply saddened. I had a student that I taught contacted me a few years ago. He said he missed me. We had been getting together since then. I received news that he hung himself in his dorm room the night before last. I am devastated. I treated him as the child I never had. His mother called me an hour ago crying her eyes out. She told me how much he loved me. I cannot believe he is gone. We do not know why and feel an investigation is in order. I am so sad. I will go to the funeral which she said is Thurs. or Fri. They must have his body transported.


I'm so very sorry LL, such a terrible heartache for everyone that loves him. Hugs and prayers ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am deeply saddened. I had a student that I taught contacted me a few years ago. He said he missed me. We had been getting together since then. I received news that he hung himself in his dorm room the night before last. I am devastated. I treated him as the child I never had. His mother called me an hour ago crying her eyes out. She told me how much he loved me. I cannot believe he is gone. We do not know why and feel an investigation is in order. I am so sad. I will go to the funeral which she said is Thurs. or Fri. They must have his body transported.


I am gosh LL that is terrible. I know you must be so hurt.Praying for your hurt. Suicide leaves so many things unanswered. I understand what you are feeling. My cousin took his life two years ago in January. So sorry for his family and you. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Admin must have "fixed" the problem but earlier it wouldn't post. Thanks for sending my message!


I am glad admin got the problems fixed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

time to check out the button box; lots of cute decorating ideas

http://www.faithtap.com/5039/create-cute-as-a-button-christmas-decor-and-gifts/?v=1


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am deeply saddened. I had a student that I taught contacted me a few years ago. He said he missed me. We had been getting together since then. I received news that he hung himself in his dorm room the night before last. I am devastated. I treated him as the child I never had. His mother called me an hour ago crying her eyes out. She told me how much he loved me. I cannot believe he is gone. We do not know why and feel an investigation is in order. I am so sad. I will go to the funeral which she said is Thurs. or Fri. They must have his body transported.


LL, I'm so sorry for your devastating loss and the shock you and his loved ones must feel. I share your sadness and pain.

Wishing you peace and comfort. 
Gali


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope your on the mend Yarnlady. get well soon.

Happy last minute shopping,knitting and preparations to everyone or anyone running behind.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am gosh LL that is terrible. I know you must be so hurt.Praying for your hurt. Suicide leaves so many things unanswered. I understand what you are feeling. My cousin took his life two years ago in January. So sorry for his family and you. XX


He told me he was gay. I have a feeling that he was bullied at school and could not handle it. The police have his hard drive and cell phone to investigate.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> He told me he was gay. I have a feeling that he was bullied at school and could not handle it. The police have his hard drive and cell phone to investigate.


Oh No, What a sad cruel way to treat a person. I hope the authorities find the truth on his devices and if bullying caused him to take his life, I hope the criminals get arrested and convicted of this crime.

I wish he could have felt safe with his friends. Sometimes people are hard to reach. He must have felt very safe with you LL, you were a great friend to him in his short time here. Lots of big hugs to you and his family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Oh No, What a sad cruel way to treat a person. I hope the authorities find the truth on his devices and if bullying caused him to take his life, I hope the criminals get arrested and convicted of this crime.
> 
> I wish he could have felt safe with his friends. Sometimes people are hard to reach. He must have felt very safe with you LL, you were a great friend to him in his short time here. Lots of big hugs to you and his family.


Thank you, Gali. I wish he had turned to me or his mom before he did this. He needed to be pulled out of that environment immediately. We did not know. He was so young and innocent. I would have driven to him (loooonnng drive) and pulled him out.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Gali. I wish he had turned to me or his mom before he did this. He needed to be pulled out of that environment immediately. We did not know. He was so young and innocent. I would have driven to him (loooonnng drive) and pulled him out.


Very true, you and his mom did not know. He shared with you but he most likely didn't share everything. It was too hard for him to share everything. Sometimes if we don't speak of certain things it makes it not real. If we let it all out others would know .... it would be real and have to be dealt with....the young man was just not ready. Please don't feel any guilt. I know that's hard to do, we all think we could have fixed the problems that lead to a tragedy. You and his Mom were as involved as he would let you be. 
We know you would have done anything, your just that way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Very true, you and his mom did not know. He shared with you but he most likely didn't share everything. It was too hard for him to share everything. Sometimes if we don't speak of certain things it makes it not real. If we let it all out others would know .... it would be real and have to be dealt with....the young man was just not ready. Please don't feel any guilt. I know that's hard to do, we all think we could have fixed the problems that lead to a tragedy. You and his Mom were as involved as he would let you be.
> We know you would have done anything, your just that way.


Thank you, Gali. I bet he thought he could trust people in school He's that way. So sensitive. I told him a few months ago that in college, he would make lifelong friends. However, that it takes time to get to know people. That he will not really know people until time passes and they show themselves. To be careful. I guess that did not happen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He told me he was gay. I have a feeling that he was bullied at school and could not handle it. The police have his hard drive and cell phone to investigate.


I am so sad for you and his family. 
The boy that lived with us and stayed with our family has tried many times to kill himself. I think he just tried to get attention but maybe one day he may over dose. He is living with an older man right now. He is disgusted with himself but still keeps his life style.
You never know what someones hurts are .
Let us know what the police find out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Oh No, What a sad cruel way to treat a person. I hope the authorities find the truth on his devices and if bullying caused him to take his life, I hope the criminals get arrested and convicted of this crime.
> 
> I wish he could have felt safe with his friends. Sometimes people are hard to reach. He must have felt very safe with you LL, you were a great friend to him in his short time here. Lots of big hugs to you and his family.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Oh No, What a sad cruel way to treat a person. I hope the authorities find the truth on his devices and if bullying caused him to take his life, I hope the criminals get arrested and convicted of this crime.
> 
> I wish he could have felt safe with his friends. Sometimes people are hard to reach. He must have felt very safe with you LL, you were a great friend to him in his short time here. Lots of big hugs to you and his family.


I agree with you Gali, you've said it so well. Some high school and college students seem to target some of their classmates relentlessly and social media has the potential to make it so much worse.

LL, I'm so sorry he didn't call you or someone else to talk through the hurt and despair.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am deeply saddened. I had a student that I taught contacted me a few years ago. He said he missed me. We had been getting together since then. I received news that he hung himself in his dorm room the night before last. I am devastated. I treated him as the child I never had. His mother called me an hour ago crying her eyes out. She told me how much he loved me. I cannot believe he is gone. We do not know why and feel an investigation is in order. I am so sad. I will go to the funeral which she said is Thurs. or Fri. They must have his body transported.


Oh no. I`m so sorry Lucy. You must all be so devastated . i`m sending you healing prayers for your hearts at such a tragic loss.
♥ ♥ ♥
♥ ♥
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've always made pasta the traditional way by adding it to boiling water, but will give this a try next time. Has anyone started out with cold water?

http://faithtap.com/2416/cooking-pasta-in-a-pan/?v=1


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've always made pasta the traditional way by adding it to boiling water, but will give this a try next time. Has anyone started out with cold water?
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2416/cooking-pasta-in-a-pan/?v=1


I`ve always used a ladle full of the pasta water to add to the spaghetti sauce. It acts as a thickener as its full of starch.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Gali, you've said it so well. Some high school and college students seem to target some of their classmates relentlessly and social media has the potential to make it so much worse.
> 
> LL, I'm so sorry he didn't call you or someone else to talk through the hurt and despair.


Not calling me or his mom is haunting me. Some young people are so cruel.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sad for you and his family.
> The boy that lived with us and stayed with our family has tried many times to kill himself. I think he just tried to get attention but maybe one day he may over dose. He is living with an older man right now. He is disgusted with himself but still keeps his life style.
> You never know what someones hurts are .
> Let us know what the police find out.


I will let you know. He was at the top of his class. Had goals. Was kin, loving and so good. He was a loving, gentle person who would do anything for anyone....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Very true, you and his mom did not know. He shared with you but he most likely didn't share everything. It was too hard for him to share everything. Sometimes if we don't speak of certain things it makes it not real. If we let it all out others would know .... it would be real and have to be dealt with....the young man was just not ready. Please don't feel any guilt. I know that's hard to do, we all think we could have fixed the problems that lead to a tragedy. You and his Mom were as involved as he would let you be.
> We know you would have done anything, your just that way.


He was just starting to really open up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Gali, you've said it so well. Some high school and college students seem to target some of their classmates relentlessly and social media has the potential to make it so much worse.
> 
> LL, I'm so sorry he didn't call you or someone else to talk through the hurt and despair.


Plus, he was in a dorm. So, he did not have a home to go to that was not toxic. I bet the dorm was toxic. He could not get away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all . 

So very sorry to hear about your dear son. i know not your son but you mention he was like a son to you LL.

Love pasta sauce using with olive oil and basil. 

Love new Adv. Gali and CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all .
> 
> So very sorry to hear about your dear son. i know not your son but you mention he was like a son to you LL.
> 
> ...


Yes, like a son. Funeral on Friday.

Just olive oil and basil. Sounds delicious. Also, my mom made pasta with olive oil and LOTS of black (freshly ground) pepper. There is a name for the dish and it's so good. I love pepper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, like a son. Funeral on Friday.
> 
> Just olive oil and basil. Sounds delicious. Also, my mom made pasta with olive oil and LOTS of black (freshly ground) pepper. There is a name for the dish and it's so good. I love pepper.


Oh I do hope that it will give some peace to those who loved him like you LL. It is so sad just very sad.

Olive oil and basil is an Italian recipe. Will try black pepper in it next time I make it. It sounds like something good to add too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I do hope that it will give some peace to those who loved him like you LL. It is so sad just very sad.
> 
> Olive oil and basil is an Italian recipe. Will try black pepper in it next time I make it. It sounds like something good to add too.


The dish is loaded with black pepper - so you gotta like pepper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The dish is loaded with black pepper - so you gotta like pepper.


Will not use a lot of it as it may over whelm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Christmas will be a little late here this year. Not cold at all and no snow. Flooding up north due to rain. yes rain.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will not use a lot of it as it may over whelm.


When my mom made it - it was loaded.

She also made a dish that I must try:

Small bed of tomato sauce in a flat pan.
Mix: eggs, bread crumbs, parsley, parm or romano cheese and eggs. The mixture is moist with egg. Egg is the main thing here.

Put on top of tomato sauce and cover. It expands like a dumpling. Then you eat with the sauce.

I do not have a recipe or amounts. I just remember it. Was delicious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> When my mom made it - it was loaded.
> 
> She also made a dish that I must try:
> 
> ...


sounds good and wish I had ask for some of mom's recipes. never taste the sme when I try to make them. :-(


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sounds good and wish I had ask for some of mom's recipes. never taste the sme when I try to make them. :-(


I know! They never taste the same. Oh, what we lose with losing our mom's and dad's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A Charley Brown Christmas. Something I had not noticed before. Of course, the most important part of the story 0bama left out, when he talked about it
> 
> http://www.crosswalk.com/special-coverage/christmas-and-advent/just-drop-the-blanket-the-moment-you-never-noticed-in-a-charlie-brown-christmas.html


I will take Charlie Brown any day as to listen to Him (OB) any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I know! They never taste the same. Oh, what we lose with losing our mom's and dad's.


Thats so true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Christmas will be a little late here this year. Not cold at all and no snow. Flooding up north due to rain. yes rain.


Good to see you Yarnie; I hope you and DH are feeling a little better.

Lots of rain and wind storms in this part of the world with some power outages and flooding but our little valley hasn't been hit as hard as other areas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A Charley Brown Christmas. Something I had not noticed before. Of course, the most important part of the story 0bama left out, when he talked about it
> 
> http://www.crosswalk.com/special-coverage/christmas-and-advent/just-drop-the-blanket-the-moment-you-never-noticed-in-a-charlie-brown-christmas.html


I haven't watched the special for years, but never noticed the blanket before either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://faithtap.com/2166/silent-monks-sing-hallelujah/?v=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've always made pasta the traditional way by adding it to boiling water, but will give this a try next time. Has anyone started out with cold water?
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2416/cooking-pasta-in-a-pan/?v=1


I will have to remember this. Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Christmas will be a little late here this year. Not cold at all and no snow. Flooding up north due to rain. yes rain.


How is Dh? Are you over your cold?
Doesn't feel like Christmas. The roses are still blooming. I am happy tho. Not hot so that is okay by me. We had lots of rain too but it has stopped.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to see you Yarnie; I hope you and DH are feeling a little better.
> 
> Lots of rain and wind storms in this part of the world with some power outages and flooding but our little valley hasn't been hit as hard as other areas.


Did you lose power in the shop?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is Dh? Are you over your cold?
> Doesn't feel like Christmas. The roses are still blooming. I am happy tho. Not hot so that is okay by me. We had lots of rain too but it has stopped.


Just be in prayer for Monday please. Just have to get through that then can get on with life.

Haven't even thought about it and someone said Christmas is next week.I know it is coming but my mind can not think that far a head. Not so important right now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you lose power in the shop?


No, just at home and so far the longest stretch was a little over 3 hours. It's been worse in Vancouver mainland and northern part of Island.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just be in prayer for Monday please. Just have to get through that then can get on with life.
> 
> Haven't even thought about it and someone said Christmas is next week.I know it is coming but my mind can not think that far a head. Not so important right now.


Always in my prayers Yarnie. Love you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just be in prayer for Monday please. Just have to get through that then can get on with life.
> 
> Haven't even thought about it and someone said Christmas is next week.I know it is coming but my mind can not think that far a head. Not so important right now.


I will be in prayer for him. Getting Dh well is more important right now. Will he stay in the hospital for a few days?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No, just at home and so far the longest stretch was a little over 3 hours. It's been worse in Vancouver mainland and northern part of Island.


Do you have a generator ? Three hours is not that bad. I know you are happy the power is back on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had to make an unexpected trip to the dr with my mother today. She had been spitting up blood for 2 days. She has Bronchitis with her COPD. She is on antibiotics so maybe she will be well soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

And Mary said, My soul doth magnify the Lord, And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour. For He that is mighty hath done to me great things; and Holy is His name.
Luke 1:46-47, 49 KJV
Everyone have a great day!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to make an unexpected trip to the dr with my mother today. She had been spitting up blood for 2 days. She has Bronchitis with her COPD. She is on antibiotics so maybe she will be well soon.


Prayers for your Mom too CB; I hope she's feeling much better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And Mary said, My soul doth magnify the Lord, And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour. For He that is mighty hath done to me great things; and Holy is His name.
> Luke 1:46-47, 49 KJV
> Everyone have a great day!♥


Thank you CB. Hope your day gets better.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone. I hope you are all having a great day. I`m still up to my armpits in knitting projects. i`m seriously doubting if I`ll get all my projects done by Christmas Day. Last year I was down to the skin of my teeth knitting my last Christmas hat (5am Christmas morning). Zanes Christmas afghan will be finished even if I go to bed 2 hours late, and get up two hours earlier from now til Christmas morning.

:mrgreen: 

I`m so sad because the motor on my 2ft fibre optic Christmas tree finally went out on it. I`ve had it for about 12-13 years, so I suppose it was inevitable. And it wasn`t new when I purchaed it. I bought it from a Goodwill store in Charleston for $15. The only thing wrong with it was one of the rubber feet was missing so I hot glued a 'foot' on it to make it level.
Here is my tree in happier times. The two cushions by it is what I made for our preacher and his wife for Christmas in 2007 to match the afghan I also made them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Just checking in with everyone. The family has asked me to come to their house at 2:30 today and then go with them to the funeral home to view the body. He will be cremated. Then a private service on Friday. 

It is going to be a hard day. I must get on the road.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to make an unexpected trip to the dr with my mother today. She had been spitting up blood for 2 days. She has Bronchitis with her COPD. She is on antibiotics so maybe she will be well soon.


So sorry to hear about your Mother Bumpy. 
I`m sure its this weather that is causing it because the weather isn`t cold enough to kill off any bugs. 
I hope your Mother feels better now tha she isn on a course of antibiotics
♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just checking in with everyone. The family has asked me to come to their house at 2:30 today and then go with them to the funeral home to view the body. He will be cremated. Then a private service on Friday.
> 
> It is going to be a hard day. I must get on the road.


Our love and prayers surround you Lucy. It will be one of the toughest days you will have to go through.
You are not alone.
♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our love and prayers surround you Lucy. It will be one of the toughest days you will have to go through.
> You are not alone.
> ♥♥


Thank you, WendyBee. You can describe this person as a mature, old beyond his years person. He had great sensitivity to everyone. The kindest person you'd ever meet. He could not handle being gay.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for your Mom too CB; I hope she's feeling much better soon.


Thanks she is doing better today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope you are all having a great day. I`m still up to my armpits in knitting projects. i`m seriously doubting if I`ll get all my projects done by Christmas Day. Last year I was down to the skin of my teeth knitting my last Christmas hat (5am Christmas morning). Zanes Christmas afghan will be finished even if I go to bed 2 hours late, and get up two hours earlier from now til Christmas morning.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Can you get some lights to put on the tree? It made it a long time.
You put too much pressure on yourself. Just give the presents to them unfinished and then take it back and finish it. That is what I am going to do with my Dh's quilt top of his mothers. I have her top but can't get him away from me long enough to put it together. Enjoy Christmas Season WeBee.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope you are all having a great day. I`m still up to my armpits in knitting projects. i`m seriously doubting if I`ll get all my projects done by Christmas Day. Last year I was down to the skin of my teeth knitting my last Christmas hat (5am Christmas morning). Zanes Christmas afghan will be finished even if I go to bed 2 hours late, and get up two hours earlier from now til Christmas morning.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


That's a cute tree Wendy, but you had good use out of it! Your needles must be smokin' with all the projects you have in the works


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just checking in with everyone. The family has asked me to come to their house at 2:30 today and then go with them to the funeral home to view the body. He will be cremated. Then a private service on Friday.
> 
> It is going to be a hard day. I must get on the road.


Your in my thoughts and prayers LL. I hope you find comfort in sharing memories with others that loved him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks she is doing better today.


How's your Mom doing CB? Hope she's breathing easier.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We were surprised to see a pig wandering around in the lower pasture this morning and haven't a clue where it came from. There are horses, alpaca and sheep being raised in the area but don't know of anyone raising pigs. Porky must have moved on to greener pastures, he was gone by the time DH got back from taking me to work. It's a good thing, but we were joking about "ham on the lam" in the knitting group this afternoon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We were surprised to see a pig wandering around in the lower pasture this morning and haven't a clue where it came from. There are horses, alpaca and sheep being raised in the area but don't know of anyone raising pigs. Porky must have moved on to greener pastures, he was gone by the time DH got back from taking me to work. It's a good thing, but we were joking about "ham on the lam" in the knitting group this afternoon.


That is funny.
We had two pink hogs come up in the field across the road last Spring. The dogs next door killed them. They were big hogs too. There was so much squealing going on. I was thankful our dogs weren't involved in it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a cute tree Wendy, but you had good use out of it! Your needles must be smokin' with all the projects you have in the works


I bet WeBees needles are smoking. Mine cooled off because I ripped the whole hat apart. The gauge was off. I still have a week.
Is everyone almost ready for Christmas? Not me.  Just family so I will get it done for them.
We had a great Christmas program at Church Sunday. It really put me in the Spirit. I hope everyone else is getting there. Just a week and a day left.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your in my thoughts and prayers LL. I hope you find comfort in sharing memories with others that loved him.


He went to Walmart and bought a rope. Tomorow will be a service in which the family will sit in a circle (me too) and talk about him. It is so sad. He was bullied.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He went to Walmart and bought a rope. Tomorow will be a service in which the family will sit in a circle (me too) and talk about him. It is so sad. He was bullied.


LL my cousin was the most loved person you could every meet He had a wife he loved, three great kids and 6 grandkid. He also had one grandson on the way. Depression can't be pin pointed to bad happening to you. Lots of people who have good lives kill themselves. There was something wrong with your friend that may not have anything to do with him being gay or bullied. Sometimes I think satan just pulls in people and deceives them into thinking they are not worth living and no one will miss them if they are gone. Don't beat yourself up on not being there for him. You really never know what goes on in peoples hearts or minds. Remember the good you had between you. Praying that tomorrow will set you free on quilt . You were a good friend to him so you did what you were suppose to do . XX♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL my cousin was the most loved person you could every meet He had a wife he loved, three great kids and 6 grandkid. He also had one grandson on the way. Depression can't be pin pointed to bad happening to you. Lots of people who have good lives kill themselves. There was something wrong with your friend that may not have anything to do with him being gay or bullied. Sometimes I think satan just pulls in people and deceives them into thinking they are not worth living and no one will miss them if they are gone. Don't beat yourself up on not being there for him. You really never know what goes on in peoples hearts or minds. Remember the good you had between you. Praying that tomorrow will set you free on quilt . You were a good friend to him so you did what you were suppose to do . XX♥


Thank you, CB. I will listen to your words. I have become closer to his family as a result, so his love continues on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yay! I finally figured out how to do this!

Here is Abigail's blanket - actually white, not off-white.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

LL, I didn't mean to be thoughtless in posting the blanket pictures. I didn't read anything and didn't realize what had just happened. I just put them up quickly since I finally figured out how to do it.

I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend. I agree with CB, the person makes the choice, and there's little anyone can do about it. We also knew a young man who had grown up with our kids. In his late thirties, with a wife and toddler, he took his own life. They had moved away, and we found out later that he'd had bi-polar disorder. Gun - he was determined. Very sad - hard on everyone. I hope you and the family will be able to find peace.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know everyone's busy with Christmas preparations. Same here. I just dropped in for a second to say hi and show you Abigail's blanket. 

Now that I've figured out how to post pictures, I might put up a few more projects.

I hope everyone's well. I'll have to read back and see what I've missed. I know one thing I've missed - reading all your posts and being in touch with you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He went to Walmart and bought a rope. Tomorow will be a service in which the family will sit in a circle (me too) and talk about him. It is so sad. He was bullied.


Oh, no. That's terrible. I hope those bullies know what they did. I sent you a PM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We were surprised to see a pig wandering around in the lower pasture this morning and haven't a clue where it came from. There are horses, alpaca and sheep being raised in the area but don't know of anyone raising pigs. Porky must have moved on to greener pastures, he was gone by the time DH got back from taking me to work. It's a good thing, but we were joking about "ham on the lam" in the knitting group this afternoon.


"Ham on the lam" - sounds like our kind of group! WCK, I am so in your debt for the pictures you posted for me of the circular needles and how to use them. I am enjoying them so much! I just started the blanket. 225 stitches per row, so I don't do many rows at a time. It really is much easier on the circulars. Thank you!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just be in prayer for Monday please. Just have to get through that then can get on with life.
> 
> Haven't even thought about it and someone said Christmas is next week.I know it is coming but my mind can not think that far a head. Not so important right now.


I'm praying for you, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee, I never thought of adding the pasta water to the sauce. I'll have to try it! I could go for some spaghetti now, but I have a suddenly tender tooth and won't be eating much today. Dentist tomorrow.

You always have clever ideas!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm just realizing how much I've missed you all. I must get back into my evening routine of tea and Denim. A great combination!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LL, I didn't mean to be thoughtless in posting the blanket pictures. I didn't read anything and didn't realize what had just happened. I just put them up quickly since I finally figured out how to do it.
> 
> I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend. I agree with CB, the person makes the choice, and there's little anyone can do about it. We also knew a young man who had grown up with our kids. In his late thirties, with a wife and toddler, he took his own life. They had moved away, and we found out later that he'd had bi-polar disorder. Gun - he was determined. Very sad - hard on everyone. I hope you and the family will be able to find peace.


Not to worry, Bon. Thank you, again. Sorry to hear about your experience. It's really shattering.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. I will listen to your words. I have become closer to his family as a result, so his love continues on.


That is good LL. You all can be supportive of each other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/BlackCatAppreciationPage/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good LL. You all can be supportive of each other.


This family is such a fabulous unit. Sooo supportive. I came out of his viewing (before his cremation) crying my eyes out. His mom came over and held me. Oh, what a family. I think yours is the same way.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I know everyone's busy with Christmas preparations. Same here. I just dropped in for a second to say hi and show you Abigail's blanket.
> 
> Now that I've figured out how to post pictures, I might put up a few more projects.
> 
> I hope everyone's well. I'll have to read back and see what I've missed. I know one thing I've missed - reading all your posts and being in touch with you.


I love everything about Abigail`s blanket bon......the size, the colours, the knitting techniques. 
But most of all I love the amount of love and hard work that went into it. Abigail will treasure it long after her college days and way into adulthood.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee, I never thought of adding the pasta water to the sauce. I'll have to try it! I could go for some spaghetti now, but I have a suddenly tender tooth and won't be eating much today. Dentist tomorrow.
> 
> You always have clever ideas!


So sorry to hear about your tooth bon. I hope you feel better soon.
What I also add to the spaghetti sauce bon is a small can of tomato puree as well as 3/4 ground beef, and 1/4 sausage, crushed garlic and Italian seasoning. I have been known to add a large can of tomato puree to my spaghetti sauce when our oldest son visits as he LOVES spaghetti leftovers, and takes back huge amounts of spaghetti and cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry to hear about your tooth bon. I hope you feel better soon.
> What I also add to the spaghetti sauce bon is a small can of tomato puree as well as 3/4 ground beef, and 1/4 sausage, crushed garlic and Italian seasoning. I have been known to add a large can of tomato puree to my spaghetti sauce when our oldest son visits as he LOVES spaghetti leftovers, and takes back huge amounts of spaghetti and cheesy garlic bread.


Tomato paste is wonderful to add. Makes it soooo good. Spaghetti leftovers are the best! We had Zita, sausage and meatballs tonight.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Has anyone downloaded the new version of Adobe Acrobat pdf reader yet? I highly recommend it, and is so much better than the previous version. It really makes my knitting patterns easier to navigate.

I`ve always said new doesn`t necessarily mean better, but in this case I`m proved wrong.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Has anyone downloaded the new version of Adobe Acrobat pdf reader yet? I highly recommend it, and is so much better than the previous version. It really makes my knitting patterns easier to navigate.
> 
> I`ve always said new doesn`t necessarily mean better, but in this case I`m proved wrong.


Does it cost money?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Does it cost money?


It`s completely free Lucy.
Make sure you uncheck that check mark if you don`t want the Mcafee virus prog in the additional offers before you download it. 
http://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s completely free Lucy.
> Make sure you uncheck that check mark if you don`t want the Mcafee virus prog in the additional offers before you download it.
> http://get.adobe.com/reader/


Thank you, WendyBee. I would forget it uncheck if you didn't say to.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is funny.
> We had two pink hogs come up in the field across the road last Spring. The dogs next door killed them. They were big hogs too. There was so much squealing going on. I was thankful our dogs weren't involved in it.


That was awful. A few years ago, a neighbour's sheep were mauled by a dog pack and it was really awful too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Let me know what you think of it Lucy


I told hubby that from now on til Christmas Day he will have to make do with sandwiches for meals as I really have no time to cook dinner with all these knitting projects I have to finish. Hopefully tonight I will finish the 3rd hat I`m making....about 4 more to go.
Then our oldest son calls from Kentucky tonight to say that his boss can`t let him take vacation time til the middle of January, so he won`t be here for Christmas as I had hoped.
I`m so disappointed, but at least I have more time to finish his knitted rug. I may even have tme to knit him a hat before he comes here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet WeBees needles are smoking. Mine cooled off because I ripped the whole hat apart. The gauge was off. I still have a week.
> Is everyone almost ready for Christmas? Not me.  Just family so I will get it done for them.
> We had a great Christmas program at Church Sunday. It really put me in the Spirit. I hope everyone else is getting there. Just a week and a day left.


I'm glad you found the Christmas Spirit! Time with your family will be the best part.

I'm listening to Christmas music tonight and DH brought the tree upstairs a couple of days ago - the lights are always left on the tree, but still have to add other decorations.

I noticed some "white" mixed in with the rain this morning and some of the surrounding area got a few inches of snow but it melted as it fell in the downtown area. It might be snowy tomorrow morning though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love everything about Abigail`s blanket bon......the size, the colours, the knitting techniques.
> But most of all I love the amount of love and hard work that went into it. Abigail will treasure it long after her college days and way into adulthood.


Thanks, WendyBee. Considering all the blankets and other knitting you've done, I appreciate what you said very much!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry to hear about your tooth bon. I hope you feel better soon.
> What I also add to the spaghetti sauce bon is a small can of tomato puree as well as 3/4 ground beef, and 1/4 sausage, crushed garlic and Italian seasoning. I have been known to add a large can of tomato puree to my spaghetti sauce when our oldest son visits as he LOVES spaghetti leftovers, and takes back huge amounts of spaghetti and cheesy garlic bread.


You're making me hungry! Dentist tomorrow -hope I can eat normally after that. I'll have to have spaghetti!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Has anyone downloaded the new version of Adobe Acrobat pdf reader yet? I highly recommend it, and is so much better than the previous version. It really makes my knitting patterns easier to navigate.
> 
> I`ve always said new doesn`t necessarily mean better, but in this case I`m proved wrong.


That's good to know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL my cousin was the most loved person you could every meet He had a wife he loved, three great kids and 6 grandkid. He also had one grandson on the way. Depression can't be pin pointed to bad happening to you. Lots of people who have good lives kill themselves. There was something wrong with your friend that may not have anything to do with him being gay or bullied. Sometimes I think satan just pulls in people and deceives them into thinking they are not worth living and no one will miss them if they are gone. Don't beat yourself up on not being there for him. You really never know what goes on in peoples hearts or minds. Remember the good you had between you. Praying that tomorrow will set you free on quilt . You were a good friend to him so you did what you were suppose to do . XX♥


That's very good advice CB. The first person I knew that killed himself had long term problems with alcohol and depression. He tried very hard to get past those problems when he found out he was going to be a father but he just couldn't do it and that put him into a deeper spiral of guilt and depression.

A lot of young people live in the moment so much that they can't see that life can/will get better and they often don't share their feelings. 
Man anti-depressant and anxiety meds have warnings that they can lead to suicidal thoughts so people on those drugs need a strong support network that's close by to keep an eye on them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yay! I finally figured out how to do this!
> 
> Here is Abigail's blanket - actually white, not off-white.


I love the blanket Bonnie! I like the hurdle stitch too and blue is my favourite colour. And so nice to have a cosy reminder of Grandma in her dorm with her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I know everyone's busy with Christmas preparations. Same here. I just dropped in for a second to say hi and show you Abigail's blanket.
> 
> Now that I've figured out how to post pictures, I might put up a few more projects.
> 
> I hope everyone's well. I'll have to read back and see what I've missed. I know one thing I've missed - reading all your posts and being in touch with you.


I'd love to see more of your pics Bonnie. Hard to believe Christmas is only a week away;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> "Ham on the lam" - sounds like our kind of group! WCK, I am so in your debt for the pictures you posted for me of the circular needles and how to use them. I am enjoying them so much! I just started the blanket. 225 stitches per row, so I don't do many rows at a time. It really is much easier on the circulars. Thank you!!


I'm glad that they're working out for you Bonnie and it's so much easier to put your work down without having to worry about dropping stitches.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BlackCatAppreciationPage/


 :thumbup: Thank you CB! I loved it and so did DH


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s completely free Lucy.
> Make sure you uncheck that check mark if you don`t want the Mcafee virus prog in the additional offers before you download it.
> http://get.adobe.com/reader/


Thanks for the tip Wendy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Let me know what you think of it Lucy
> 
> 
> I told hubby that from now on til Christmas Day he will have to make do with sandwiches for meals as I really have no time to cook dinner with all these knitting projects I have to finish. Hopefully tonight I will finish the 3rd hat I`m making....about 4 more to go.
> ...


That is such a disappointment that your son can't join you for Christmas, but you can plan another feast for Jan. Is he still planning to transfer back to your area?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yay! I finally figured out how to do this!
> 
> Here is Abigail's blanket - actually white, not off-white.


The blanket is so nice Bonn. You did a great job on it. Nice to see the hurdle stitch. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Abigail has her room all fixed up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was awful. A few years ago, a neighbour's sheep were mauled by a dog pack and it was really awful too.


That is so terrible. They need a donkey. Do they still have sheep? Did you ever find out whose the lost pig belongs too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Let me know what you think of it Lucy
> 
> 
> I told hubby that from now on til Christmas Day he will have to make do with sandwiches for meals as I really have no time to cook dinner with all these knitting projects I have to finish. Hopefully tonight I will finish the 3rd hat I`m making....about 4 more to go.
> ...


I know what you mean. I need to finish a hat and make a pair of fingerless mitts. My DD is coming in Sunday but we are having our Christmas with them at their house after Christmas. I have been working on hats and am almost finished. Now the wrapping and cooking and cleaning needs to begin. I know you are disappointed but at least you will still get to see your son after Christmas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you found the Christmas Spirit! Time with your family will be the best part.
> 
> I'm listening to Christmas music tonight and DH brought the tree upstairs a couple of days ago - the lights are always left on the tree, but still have to add other decorations.
> 
> I noticed some "white" mixed in with the rain this morning and some of the surrounding area got a few inches of snow but it melted as it fell in the downtown area. It might be snowy tomorrow morning though.


I heard you got a little snow. 
Christmas music and baking helps me get in the mood. We only have a week to go. 
Is the shop still busy?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was awful. A few years ago, a neighbour's sheep were mauled by a dog pack and it was really awful too.


Oh, NO! CB. I would be so upset. Poor pigs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Let me know what you think of it Lucy
> 
> 
> I told hubby that from now on til Christmas Day he will have to make do with sandwiches for meals as I really have no time to cook dinner with all these knitting projects I have to finish. Hopefully tonight I will finish the 3rd hat I`m making....about 4 more to go.
> ...


Do I wait for it to pop up, WB? Your son's boss is a Scrooge.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's very good advice CB. The first person I knew that killed himself had long term problems with alcohol and depression. He tried very hard to get past those problems when he found out he was going to be a father but he just couldn't do it and that put him into a deeper spiral of guilt and depression.
> 
> A lot of young people live in the moment so much that they can't see that life can/will get better and they often don't share their feelings.
> Man anti-depressant and anxiety meds have warnings that they can lead to suicidal thoughts so people on those drugs need a strong support network that's close by to keep an eye on them.


His parents are looking into whether he was given any meds....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another one WCK.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=174824809538065&set=gm.921527507936877&type=3&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I know everyone's busy with Christmas preparations. Same here. I just dropped in for a second to say hi and show you Abigail's blanket.
> 
> Now that I've figured out how to post pictures, I might put up a few more projects.
> 
> I hope everyone's well. I'll have to read back and see what I've missed. I know one thing I've missed - reading all your posts and being in touch with you.


Lovely afghan Bonnie. I just knew you would love the circulars. There are so many things to learn on KP aren't there? Looking forward to seeing your other projects.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> His parents are looking into whether he was given any meds....


How was it today? XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was it today? XX


Just walked in the door after 1 1/2 hour drive home from the service. It was wonderful. Mom is doing well as can be expected. Strong family support in the family.

I am telling you that this person who died is so different in the sense that all he had in him was love, caring, responsibility, sensitivity. I can name more. On the way home I told my husband that I think he lacked resilience. That he could not bounce back from negative things that came at him (none his fault). He was too sensitive and caring.

My husband realizes what a loss this was for me. Like my child that had grown and become a friend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just walked in the door after 1 1/2 hour drive home from the service. It was wonderful. Mom is doing well as can be expected. Strong family support in the family.
> 
> I am telling you that this person who died is so different in the sense that all he had in him was love, caring, responsibility, sensitivity. I can name more. On the way home I told my husband that I think he lacked resilience. That he could not bounce back from negative things that came at him (none his fault). He was too sensitive and caring.
> 
> My husband realizes what a loss this was for me. Like my child that had grown and become a friend.


I am glad it went so well today LL. Remember the good times you had with him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad it went so well today LL. Remember the good times you had with him.


I was feeling that it was just the beginning. Others felt the same way because he "came out". When he did that with me, I felt that the air cleared and he (and as a result I) could get closer.

CB, I feel as if he was a saint. Really. He was religious as well. He was like a wise old man.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so terrible. They need a donkey. Do they still have sheep? Did you ever find out whose the lost pig belongs too?


That happened a few years ago and they've since moved away. The new neighbours have a few alpaca and a horse to protect them. We have no idea where the pig lives, hopefully he made it home. No one seems to be looking for him.

Did your neighbours get new pigs? DH's SIL raised a few pigs and chickens on the cattle ranch for quite a few years and we bought half a pig for the freezer every fall. It was such good pork. But the cattle and hay are so much work, she gave the pigs up a few years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another one WCK.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=174824809538065&set=gm.921527507936877&type=3&theater


  Love them; thanks CB


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Do I wait for it to pop up, WB? Your son's boss is a Scrooge.


Sorry Lucy, I`m not sure what you mean?
If you`re talking about the Adobe pdf reader, an icon for it should be on your desktop.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry Lucy, I`m not sure what you mean?
> If you`re talking about the Adobe pdf reader, an icon for it should be on your desktop.


I am so computer challenged... Yes, one that pops up from time to time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Great Lucy. So any knitting patterns you have that you have downloaded as a pdf file will have a new icon next to it.

To start you off with knitting patterns to save as a pdf, here you go.

http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/free-knitting-patterns.html

I made a folder just for my knitting patterns. I have quite a collection now over the years.

And just click on this link for some some lovely dishcloths to download
http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/support-files/dishcloth-knitting-patterns-2.pdf


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> See How This 104-Year-Old Street Artist Is Making Her Town Beautiful!
> 
> http://dustyoldthing.com/selkirk-yarn-bomber/


Good for her


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Edmonton had a couple more murders the other night. These were more shocking because one of the killers was only 13 years old (the others were 24 and 26). They robbed 2 separate convenience stores and deliberately shot the 2 clerks even though they handed over the cash and didn't resist in any way. All 3 killers have long criminal records and were prohibited from owing guns, but they still got them and used them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That happened a few years ago and they've since moved away. The new neighbours have a few alpaca and a horse to protect them. We have no idea where the pig lives, hopefully he made it home. No one seems to be looking for him.
> 
> Did your neighbours get new pigs? DH's SIL raised a few pigs and chickens on the cattle ranch for quite a few years and we bought half a pig for the freezer every fall. It was such good pork. But the cattle and hay are so much work, she gave the pigs up a few years ago.


They weren't our neighbors pigs. We didn't know where they came from. My grand mother had pigs . Yes they were good meat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Edmonton had a couple more murders the other night. These were more shocking because one of the killers was only 13 years old (the others were 24 and 26). They robbed 2 separate convenience stores and deliberately shot the 2 clerks even though they handed over the cash and didn't resist in any way. All 3 killers have long criminal records and were prohibited from owing guns, but they still got them and used them.


We have had two 22 yo girls murdered this past month. One was late for a job interview and never showed up. They would her in the woods a month later strangled. The last one was missing for about two weeks. She was expecting a baby. Two guys she knew called her out on her porch . The took her off and shot her with a cross bow. When she didn't die they beat her with ball bats. The buried her and then came back the next day to bury her body. No guns used. Violence is everywhere. With our without guns.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Edmonton had a couple more murders the other night. These were more shocking because one of the killers was only 13 years old (the others were 24 and 26). They robbed 2 separate convenience stores and deliberately shot the 2 clerks even though they handed over the cash and didn't resist in any way. All 3 killers have long criminal records and were prohibited from owing guns, but they still got them and used them.


Terrible!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just read a bit going on. 

Bonnie blanket is beautiful.

No no Donkey it is to far left to help anyone.

Sorry LL for what happen to young man.

WCK how sad with or with out guns when one wants to kill they will.

After tomorrow will have good day. Christmas five days away am not aabout to shop or knit that fast.

Miss all of you. Hope all are well and you have a lovely christmas.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just read a bit going on.
> 
> Bonnie blanket is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thank you YL. Mom called me. Police cracked the code to his computer. Found a suicide note. Said that "I know you are going to be mad at me, but.." His father abused him and he, "Could not get his father's voice out of his head." I am thinking that he inherited his father's genes. His father was bipolar and depressed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just read a bit going on.
> 
> Bonnie blanket is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Lots of prayers, love and hugs for you and Mr Yarnie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of prayers, love and hugs for you and Mr Yarnie


Double that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love this political ad...its one of the best out there


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love this political ad...its one of the best out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Winter Solstice everyone.
Roll on spring!!!

Although on Christmas Day we`re expecting temps of high 60`s, and in the low 70`s the day after


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

When it rains it pours. Last night at about 2:00 I woke up to a funny sound. Looked out (finally) and there were so many fire trucks and police in front of our house. The house next door was up in flames. The gas fire place somehow got the house on fire. (Poor insulation?). Hole in the roof, walls axed and chainsawed. Did $200,000 worth of damage and they cannot live there for a loooonnnggg time.

The woman had fallen earlier and broked her leg. Her husband was returning from the emergency room of the hospital. He found his house on fire. Poor dog (golden) was caged in the house. He was berserk. Hope he does not have damaged lungs from smoke. There was so much smoke in the house that the first responder (fireman) came out and vomited. 

We could not get back to sleep. I am exhausted.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> When it rains it pours. Last night at about 2:00 I woke up to a funny sound. Looked out (finally) and there were so many fire trucks and police in front of our house. The house next door was up in flames. The gas fire place somehow got the house on fire. (Poor insulation?). Hole in the roof, walls axed and chainsawed. Did $200,000 worth of damage and they cannot live there for a loooonnnggg time.
> 
> The woman had fallen earlier and broked her leg. Her husband was returning from the emergency room of the hospital. He found his house on fire. Poor dog (golden) was caged in the house. He was berserk. Hope he does not have damaged lungs from smoke. There was so much smoke in the house that the first responder (fireman) came out and vomited.
> 
> We could not get back to sleep. I am exhausted.


Oh my goodness!!! That poor family.

My heart breaks for them = especially at this time of year. I`m sending my love and prayers to them all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness!!! That poor family.
> 
> My heart breaks for them = especially at this time of year. I`m sending my love and prayers to them all.


It was just two people. It was just on the news. $200,000 worth of damage. Water running out front door and garage. Huge mess. I suspect a lawsuit coming. They moved in a week before us. That was just a few months ago!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have light rain today and 34' I haven't checked the weather for Christmas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks SQM.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> When it rains it pours. Last night at about 2:00 I woke up to a funny sound. Looked out (finally) and there were so many fire trucks and police in front of our house. The house next door was up in flames. The gas fire place somehow got the house on fire. (Poor insulation?). Hole in the roof, walls axed and chainsawed. Did $200,000 worth of damage and they cannot live there for a loooonnnggg time.
> 
> The woman had fallen earlier and broked her leg. Her husband was returning from the emergency room of the hospital. He found his house on fire. Poor dog (golden) was caged in the house. He was berserk. Hope he does not have damaged lungs from smoke. There was so much smoke in the house that the first responder (fireman) came out and vomited.
> 
> We could not get back to sleep. I am exhausted.


Oh my gosh LL that is terrible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Winter Solstice everyone.
> Roll on spring!!!
> 
> Although on Christmas Day we`re expecting temps of high 60`s, and in the low 70`s the day after


The days will start getting longer. We are in the high 60's too. It is suppose to be 70 on Christmas Day. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh LL that is terrible!


It sure is. I emailed them saying that I would do whatever I could. Just got an email back thanking us and saying it was a rough night between the broken leg and house burning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Was it a new house also? I am afraid of gas. My SIL was in the processes of moving into a house, and a leak in the newly installed gas line, started the fire. They had not started living there yet. So only possessions were lost.
> 
> Your neighbors can be thankful they were not there.


Yes, Joey. Brand new house - just like ours. Different builder, thank goodness. They only lived there a few months. I'd say a lawsuit is in the works.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Y`know what? I was thinking to myself that maybe the lady who broke her leg turned out to be blessing in disguise.If she and her husband hadn`t been at the hospital, then they could have died in their sleep.As tragic as the situation was, it could have been a whole lot worse.
And yes I would sue the builders too. She needs to get a statement from the firefighter too on how bad the smoke was.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Y`know what? I was thinking to myself that maybe the lady who broke her leg turned out to be blessing in disguise.If she and her husband hadn`t been at the hospital, then they could have died in their sleep.As tragic as the situation was, it could have been a whole lot worse.
> And yes I would sue the builders too. She needs to get a statement from the firefighter too on how bad the smoke was.


There are all kins of trucks here. All kinds of people taking photos, salvage people - 5 or more trucks at a time.

The smoke alarms went off. So, they would have woken up. It would have been better if they were home - then it would not have been so bad. Flames in the living room and behind walls. I hope the builder is sweating.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> There are all kins of trucks here. All kinds of people taking photos, salvage people - 5 or more trucks at a time.
> 
> The smoke alarms went off. So, they would have woken up. It would have been better if they were home - then it would not have been so bad. Flames in the living room and behind walls. I hope the builder is sweating.


What a horrible thing to happen. I'm glad the couple is OK. Did you hear anything about their dog? He must have been so scared being trapped in his crate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a horrible thing to happen. I'm glad the couple is OK. Did you hear anything about their dog? He must have been so scared being trapped in his crate.


I guess he was brought over to a neighbor's house. He was shaking and smelled heavily like smoke. The neighbor put him on her bed and held and stroked him. We are wondering about lung damage to him. It is a young golden retriever - about 3 years old. There's a water damage specialist truck out front now. As I wrote, water was flowing out the front door and garage. They had wooden floors in the house.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Y`know what? I was thinking to myself that maybe the lady who broke her leg turned out to be blessing in disguise.If she and her husband hadn`t been at the hospital, then they could have died in their sleep.As tragic as the situation was, it could have been a whole lot worse.
> And yes I would sue the builders too. She needs to get a statement from the firefighter too on how bad the smoke was.


That is true. They were taken care of even if the house was burned.
You can always rebuild.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is true. They were taken care of even if the house was burned.
> You can always rebuild.


Yes. Rebuild.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow. This is our Christmas weather for the next 5 days here in West Virginia. Yes, West Virginia.

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow. This is our Christmas weather for the next 5 days here in West Virginia. Yes, West Virginia.
> 
> :thumbup:


You are going to have to bring out the tank tops and flipflops. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow. This is our Christmas weather for the next 5 days here in West Virginia. Yes, West Virginia.
> 
> :thumbup:


Enjoy! I love it, personally.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess everyone is busy, busy. 
I have visited with my DD and her family for 3 days. Fun but have loads to do. Is everyone finished with their shopping and knitting?


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

We are packing up the car for a quick exit early tomorrow morning to go see the grand kids. I hope everybody has a Merry Christmas and be safe on the roads if you are traveling too!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> We are packing up the car for a quick exit early tomorrow morning to go see the grand kids. I hope everybody has a Merry Christmas and be safe on the roads if you are traveling too!!!


Happy Holidays!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oaks Girl said:


> We are packing up the car for a quick exit early tomorrow morning to go see the grand kids. I hope everybody has a Merry Christmas and be safe on the roads if you are traveling too!!!


Happy Trails, and Merry Christmas Oakie. I hope you and your family have a wonderful time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas Eve tomorrow. Have a Blessed holiday! Christ is the Lord and praise His Name forever!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Merry Christmas Eve tomorrow. Have a Blessed holiday! Christ is the Lord and praise His Name forever!


Merry Christmas, CB!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all my Denim friends.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas Denim, Pearls and families.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For most Christmas is a happy time. But for those who have lost loved ones recently, it is a time of mixed emotions. A good friend (Knew her and family almost 50 years) passed away last Monday, funeral will be Sunday. I found this poem on Facebook and wanted to share. I know she is with her husband and sister in Heaven. Three children and 4 grandchildren are left here.


Thanks Joeys . A lovely poem. I am sorry for the loss of your friend. I am glad she is with her Savior and family there.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Greatest man in history, named Jesus, had no servants, yet they called him Master. Had no degree, yet they called him Teacher. Had no medicines,yet they called him Healer. He had no army, yet kings feared Him. He won no military battles, yet he conquered the world. He committed no crime, yet they crucified Him. He was buried in a tomb,yet He lives today. Merry CHRISTmas!!!Jesus is the KING!&#9829;


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of my friends on D&P! I wish you well!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Merry Christmas to all of my friends on D&P! I wish you well!


Thanks KFN. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all on DP, hope you have a lovely day with family and friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God Bless KFN, and all your grandchildren. They are beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For most Christmas is a happy time. But for those who have lost loved ones recently, it is a time of mixed emotions. A good friend (Knew her and family almost 50 years) passed away last Monday, funeral will be Sunday. I found this poem on Facebook and wanted to share. I know she is with her husband and sister in Heaven. Three children and 4 grandchildren are left here.


Lovely Joey what truth in those words.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s nearly 7am here, and I haven`t been to bed yet. I have been up most of the night finishing off the hats I made for Christmas gifts. They`re all finished now and wrapped up.
I took pics earlier, will post later today.
Now I`m off to bed to get a few hours sleep.
Merry Christmas everyone....I love you all
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas, everyone. 

It's been crazy busy here. I've been helping DIL and eldest son since the arrival of the new little one and getting ready for the holidays. I almost got everything completely done. I didn't finish the two quilts that I planned to give as gifts. One is loaded on the machine and has been started. They'll have to be content with the fact that they'll receive them soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas my Denim Friends! Have been taking it easy & resting lots. Hugs to all!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

DH & I aren't exchanging gifts this year but we are having ham for dinner. Difficult posting here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas sweet Janie &#9829;

We`re having a bare bones Christmas here too...we couldn`t even afford a turkey this year. I`m making pea and ham soup from a ham bone I`ve had in the freezer for about 6 months.
Our sons are working double shifts, so we won`t even get to see our youngest son til New Years Day. So hubby will get a few gifts for our sons when he gets his Navy pension check on the 31st.
Our oldest son can`t get here til February as he`s working flat out as a prison guard in Kentucky. Quite a few prison guards quit when the new governor of KY was sworn in, so our son can`t get time off til February. To say I`m disappointed is an understatement.

But on the bright side, at least I`ll have time to finish our oldest sons rug I`m making him. Have already finished my younger sons rug. Hope they`ll both like them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here are the completed 7 Christmas hats and 2 rugs that I wrapped and boxed up last night.
But I`m not relaxing as i`m knitting baby Zanes baby afghan that I hope to finish by New Years Day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Merry Christmas sweet Janie ♥
> 
> We`re having a bare bones Christmas here too...we couldn`t even afford a turkey this year. I`m making pea and ham soup from a ham bone I`ve had in the freezer for about 6 months.
> Our sons are working double shifts, so we won`t even get to see our youngest son til New Years Day. So hubby will get a few gifts for our sons when he gets his Navy pension check on the 31st.
> ...


Too bad you aren't here as I have plenty of veggies to share as today's temp was record breaker of 86 degrees!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Weebee your work us lovely!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Janie. &#9829;
I enjoy knitting more when I`m not working on a deadline. It`s great to relax today of all days.
I just had a bowl of soup, and it was so filling. Will have another bowl for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Janie. ♥
> I enjoy knitting more when I`m not working on a deadline. It`s great to relax today of all days.
> I just had a bowl of soup, and it was so filling. Will have another bowl for lunch tomorrow.


Yes, I do love that kind of soup so enjoy. We eat lots of beans as they are a good source of vegetable protein & good for you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s nearly 7am here, and I haven`t been to bed yet. I have been up most of the night finishing off the hats I made for Christmas gifts. They`re all finished now and wrapped up.
> I took pics earlier, will post later today.
> Now I`m off to bed to get a few hours sleep.
> Merry Christmas everyone....I love you all
> ♥♥♥


You are a trouper WeBee. How did everyone like your presents? I hope you got some rest. Love you too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone.
> 
> It's been crazy busy here. I've been helping DIL and eldest son since the arrival of the new little one and getting ready for the holidays. I almost got everything completely done. I didn't finish the two quilts that I planned to give as gifts. One is loaded on the machine and has been started. They'll have to be content with the fact that they'll receive them soon.


I am sure the quilts will be appreciated anytime. How are the three babies doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> DH & I aren't exchanging gifts this year but we are having ham for dinner. Difficult posting here.


You got a great gift. Living in Florida for the winter plus all those good veggies. It is not about presents. Every day we are alive is a gift from God. Enjoy each other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here are the completed 7 Christmas hats and 2 rugs that I wrapped and boxed up last night.
> But I`m not relaxing as i`m knitting baby Zanes baby afghan that I hope to finish by New Years Day.


The rugs are outstanding WeBee. You push yourself to hard . Take a break after Zanes baby afghan. I know all of your presents are treasures to receive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope everyone had a Blessed Christmas. I am so happy to have made it thru another one. I always have a panic attack that I am not going to make it. I cut back on the things I used to do and no one noticed. We had our family dinner at my house. Everyone seemed to enjoy the food and the presents. It is odd not buying toys anymore. The only homemade gift was for my oldest son. He acted like he liked his hunting scarf. Too bad it is summer here not winter.Yesterday we slept on and off. Too much rich food. 
How was everyone else Christmas.
WCK, Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here are the completed 7 Christmas hats and 2 rugs that I wrapped and boxed up last night.
> But I`m not relaxing as i`m knitting baby Zanes baby afghan that I hope to finish by New Years Day.


Wonderful work. Love those afghans.

I'm sorry you were disappointed WeeBee, but you'll forget all about it when you all get together.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a trouper WeBee. How did everyone like your presents? I hope you got some rest. Love you too.


Thanks Bumpy. Mary loved her rug. She`s going to use it in her kitchen by her stove. Everyone loved their hats. Although with the weather being so spring like, the hats are too warm to wear right now.

Our youngest son is stopping by today, so will be heating up the soup later.

On New Years Eve I will be buying some double pointed needles size 7 so I can make some more hats. I enjoy using DPNs for hats. The size 5 that I have now I had to make extra stitches on each DPN which took longer to do.
The weather is supposed to turn cold next week so I`ll be making me a hat and some scarves for me and hubby.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a lovely surprise in my mailbox this morning. I got a Christmas card from Gifty with a gorgeous Christmas tree ornament in there.
I don`t know if Gifty knows or not, but scenes of the nativity are my fave Christmas decorations. I have a gorgeous snow globe with a nativity scene inside that I treasure. Plus a gorgeous ceramic ornament with a tea candle which when lit shows a nativity scene. Both ornaments were found at a Goodwill store over the years. The snow globe is about 3 years old, and the ceramic one is about 11 years old.

So if you`re reading this Gifty....thanks so much, I will treasure your ornament as well as the gingerbread one you sent me last year. Both are displayed proudly on my tree right now.
Thank you so much &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I watched Downton Abbey last night...the last one. It was superb. No wonder it won in the ratings Christmas Day.
If anyone here at D&P wants to watch it online before its shown on PBS next month PM me


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I watched Downton Abbey last night...the last one. It was superb. No wonder it won in the ratings Christmas Day.
> If anyone here at D&P wants to watch it online before its shown on PBS next month PM me


WendyBee ! Yes, I am so wantng to see it. I need to see Season 5 starting with Episode 2.

You do beautiful work!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Lucy.
Check your PM folder
Merry Christmas, Happy Boxing Day
&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I watched Downton Abbey last night...the last one. It was superb. No wonder it won in the ratings Christmas Day.
> If anyone here at D&P wants to watch it online before its shown on PBS next month PM me


When does it come on here? January? I don't want to miss the last year.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Around the 6th of January Bumpy.
I think they`re showing catch up episodes of season 5 now until season 6


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the blanket Bonnie! I like the hurdle stitch too and blue is my favourite colour. And so nice to have a cosy reminder of Grandma in her dorm with her.


Thanks, WCK! I usually use more than two colors, so that's why I decided to use different stitches. Variety for the knitter!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The blanket is so nice Bonn. You did a great job on it. Nice to see the hurdle stitch. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Abigail has her room all fixed up.


Thanks, CB. I haven't been to her room, but I think it looks cute in the pictures.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Lovely afghan Bonnie. I just knew you would love the circulars. There are so many things to learn on KP aren't there? Looking forward to seeing your other projects.


Thanks, Solo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> See How This 104-Year-Old Street Artist Is Making Her Town Beautiful!
> 
> http://dustyoldthing.com/selkirk-yarn-bomber/


Wow - she's pretty amazing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you YL. Mom called me. Police cracked the code to his computer. Found a suicide note. Said that "I know you are going to be mad at me, but.." His father abused him and he, "Could not get his father's voice out of his head." I am thinking that he inherited his father's genes. His father was bipolar and depressed.


Poor boy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:



> Yes, Joey. Brand new house - just like ours. Different builder, thank goodness. They only lived there a few months. I'd say a lawsuit is in the works.


We watched a big beautiful house being built across the street from our church. Lovely place - beautiful landscaping, the works. One day - it burned to the ground. People who had watched it go up parked in the church parking lot and just stared. Thank goodness no one was hurt. The woman had been in it less than a month. To the ground. She herself was the contractor! It started in the basement - in a fireplace, I think.

She rebuilt - another big beautiful house. That was a couple of years ago. So far, so good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow. This is our Christmas weather for the next 5 days here in West Virginia. Yes, West Virginia.
> 
> :thumbup:


Same in GA.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Merry Christmas Denim, Pearls and families.


Same to you, Gali!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone.
> 
> It's been crazy busy here. I've been helping DIL and eldest son since the arrival of the new little one and getting ready for the holidays. I almost got everything completely done. I didn't finish the two quilts that I planned to give as gifts. One is loaded on the machine and has been started. They'll have to be content with the fact that they'll receive them soon.


Congratulations on the new baby! I hope you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.
> Check your PM folder
> Merry Christmas, Happy Boxing Day
> ♥


You are wonderful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! We did - lots of fun and laughter. Today I can barely move! Wendy, i don't know how you do it!

Has anyone heard from Yarnie?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We watched a big beautiful house being built across the street from our church. Lovely place - beautiful landscaping, the works. One day - it burned to the ground. People who had watched it go up parked in the church parking lot and just stared. Thank goodness no one was hurt. The woman had been in it less than a month. To the ground. She herself was the contractor! It started in the basement - in a fireplace, I think.
> 
> She rebuilt - another big beautiful house. That was a couple of years ago. So far, so good.


Good people must be hired to do good work. She probably did not know the difference.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish we had a president like this.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! We did - lots of fun and laughter. Today I can barely move! *Wendy, i don't know how you do it!*
> 
> Has anyone heard from Yarnie?


Lots of late nights, online tv viewing, caffeine and determination!!!!

But the New Years resolution I intend to keep in 2016 is to make sure my house is more orderly before I pick up those knitting needles in the future. I can`t stand being in an untidy room when I`m knitting, I can`t seem to concentrate. I find my rojects go by much more faster without mistakes if I have cleaned my house beforehand. It`s strange, but it works for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please pray for my DD and family . Tornado warning going off.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Reloading KP so told KP said working on problems.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my DD and family . Tornado warning going off.


I am praying for your family's safety. God is protecting them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am praying for your family's safety. God is protecting them.


Thanks LL. It is past her now. Going east of her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. It is past her now. Going east of her.


Good news! Thank God!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! Special for KFN and Thumper to have new grand babies this year and Wendy hope you enjoy a delayed celebration with your sons when you get together. Glad to hear your neighbours weren't hurt in the fire LL.

We had such a lovely relaxing day yesterday and enjoyed an early afternoon dinner and visit with friends today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here are the completed 7 Christmas hats and 2 rugs that I wrapped and boxed up last night.
> But I`m not relaxing as i`m knitting baby Zanes baby afghan that I hope to finish by New Years Day.


They're all lovely Wendy, but my favourite is the blue rug. You've made a lot of people very happy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope everyone had a Blessed Christmas. I am so happy to have made it thru another one. I always have a panic attack that I am not going to make it. I cut back on the things I used to do and no one noticed. We had our family dinner at my house. Everyone seemed to enjoy the food and the presents. It is odd not buying toys anymore. The only homemade gift was for my oldest son. He acted like he liked his hunting scarf. Too bad it is summer here not winter.Yesterday we slept on and off. Too much rich food.
> How was everyone else Christmas.
> WCK, Happy Boxing Day.


Thanks CB. I thought of you while we enjoyed our shrimp dinner today :XD:

I'm sure your son will appreciate his scarf the next time he goes hunting. Did gd like her boot cuffs? When are you leaving to visit dd?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a lovely surprise in my mailbox this morning. I got a Christmas card from Gifty with a gorgeous Christmas tree ornament in there.
> I don`t know if Gifty knows or not, but scenes of the nativity are my fave Christmas decorations. I have a gorgeous snow globe with a nativity scene inside that I treasure. Plus a gorgeous ceramic ornament with a tea candle which when lit shows a nativity scene. Both ornaments were found at a Goodwill store over the years. The snow globe is about 3 years old, and the ceramic one is about 11 years old.
> 
> So if you`re reading this Gifty....thanks so much, I will treasure your ornament as well as the gingerbread one you sent me last year. Both are displayed proudly on my tree right now.
> Thank you so much ♥♥♥


 :thumbup: She's a good friend!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! We did - lots of fun and laughter. Today I can barely move! Wendy, i don't know how you do it!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Yarnie?


Now you can take it easy for a day or two Bonnie and think of all the fun you had with your family!

Yarnie and DH are still taking it slowly, one day at a time. Hope she's back with us soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. It is past her now. Going east of her.


So glad that they're safe now CB. Will pray for their safety and everyone else too. I heard there were some terrible tornados in Mississippi and Texas yesterday.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. I thought of you while we enjoyed our shrimp dinner today :XD:
> 
> I'm sure your son will appreciate his scarf the next time he goes hunting. Did gd like her boot cuffs? When are you leaving to visit dd?


I hope you had a wonderful Boxing Day westy ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. I thought of you while we enjoyed our shrimp dinner today :XD:
> 
> I'm sure your son will appreciate his scarf the next time he goes hunting. Did gd like her boot cuffs? When are you leaving to visit dd?


We will go to DD's house Wednesday. How did you cook your shrimp? Mine was precooked. I just added the Old Bay seasonings and butter.
I am glad you got to relax after all of that Christmas selling.
Yes GD liked her boot toppers I gave them to her a few weeks ago. I am still working on a hat for SIL . I hope I finish it before I see him.
It was an all time high here today. It was 81F. I hope Solo was not in the bad weather tonight. Tornado's are ripping thru . Bonn you will be getting it soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I hope you had a wonderful Boxing Day westy ♥


Thanks Wendy. Did you enjoy Boxing Day when you grew up in Wales?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is what you do in Central Wisconsin on Christmas Day. When there is no snow and no ice on the lakes. This is part of a prize winning water ski team.


Too funny. I bet the water was still cold though. A few of our communities have "polar bear swims" on Boxing Day (Dec 26th) or on New Years Day. Not for me, brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will go to DD's house Wednesday. How did you cook your shrimp? Mine was precooked. I just added the Old Bay seasonings and butter.
> I am glad you got to relax after all of that Christmas selling.
> Yes GD liked her boot toppers I gave them to her a few weeks ago. I am still working on a hat for SIL . I hope I finish it before I see him.
> It was an all time high here today. It was 81F. I hope Solo was not in the bad weather tonight. Tornado's are ripping thru . Bonn you will be getting it soon.


I sure hope the weather has settled down now; those storms looked terrifying on the news. If the hat isn't finished when you get there, maybe you can get it done before you leave.

It's still been cool and showers here but we haven't had any strong winds lately. There is snow in the higher elevations nearby, but not on the ground here.

I had 2 shrimp dishes -- stir fried with mushrooms, onions and peppers and pre-cooked breaded coconut shrimp that I just had to heat in the oven. We will have a sea food feast when you come to visit.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Taking veggies to after Christmas get together here to eat leftovers! I'm taking broccoli & cauliflower steamed tog & steamed buttered carrots. Neighbor said she has plenty of ham & turkey. Yum as everyone "loves" our veggies!

KP a little better this am as most of time it is running together & when I try to type, the letters are slow to show up & run together. Hope they fix it all soon as said it is IPAD users who having trouble.

Love you all! It has been "Hot"here at least 85 daily & broke record Christmas Day of 87! 

Love & hugs, Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Lots of late nights, online tv viewing, caffeine and determination!!!!
> 
> But the New Years resolution I intend to keep in 2016 is to make sure my house is more orderly before I pick up those knitting needles in the future. I can`t stand being in an untidy room when I`m knitting, I can`t seem to concentrate. I find my rojects go by much more faster without mistakes if I have cleaned my house beforehand. It`s strange, but it works for me.


I feel the same way. I don't always have a tidy room to knit in, but I do like one!

Good luck with your resolution!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now you can take it easy for a day or two Bonnie and think of all the fun you had with your family!
> 
> Yarnie and DH are still taking it slowly, one day at a time. Hope she's back with us soon.


Thanks for the update, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is what you do in Central Wisconsin on Christmas Day. When there is no snow and no ice on the lakes. This is part of a prize winning water ski team.


Wow! Is that this year? It's almost warm enough for that here - 70's again today, then a slow drop to normal. They say. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will go to DD's house Wednesday. How did you cook your shrimp? Mine was precooked. I just added the Old Bay seasonings and butter.
> I am glad you got to relax after all of that Christmas selling.
> Yes GD liked her boot toppers I gave them to her a few weeks ago. I am still working on a hat for SIL . I hope I finish it before I see him.
> It was an all time high here today. It was 81F. I hope Solo was not in the bad weather tonight. Tornado's are ripping thru . Bonn you will be getting it soon.


We've had plenty, but thanks anyway! On Christmas, DD#1, CB's twin, and her husband had 3-4 inches of water in their basement. She said it sounded like someone filling a bathtub as it gushed in! Her husband used a shop vac for 2 hours, then they drove 2 hours to get here for Christmas dinner! So good of them.

DH gave me candy-dispensing machine! Just what I need. I said, "You really DO like a chubby little wife, don't you?" Just kidding, though - I love it.

We filled it and all the kids and adults tried it out. Crazy thing - every time I touched it - even just to turn around or pick it up - m&m's flew out! We laughed so hard. Finally I learned how to avoid the little "eye" unless I wanted the m's. (Which I usually do.)

I still can't believe he gave me a candy machine! You don't even have to put money in - just stick your hand under there and - boom! M's! I love technology. Cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will go to DD's house Wednesday. How did you cook your shrimp? Mine was precooked. I just added the Old Bay seasonings and butter.
> I am glad you got to relax after all of that Christmas selling.
> Yes GD liked her boot toppers I gave them to her a few weeks ago. I am still working on a hat for SIL . I hope I finish it before I see him.
> It was an all time high here today. It was 81F. I hope Solo was not in the bad weather tonight. Tornado's are ripping thru . Bonn you will be getting it soon.


We've had plenty, but thanks anyway! I'm so glad everyone's okay with all the tornados coming through. Scary as all get-out.

As for rain, on Christmas, DD#1, CB's twin, and her husband had 3-4 inches of water in their basement. She said it sounded like someone filling a bathtub as it gushed in! Her husband used a shop vac for 2 hours, then they drove 2 hours to get here for Christmas dinner! So good of them.

DH gave me candy-dispensing machine! Just what I need. I said, "You really DO like a chubby little wife, don't you?" Just kidding, though - I love it.

We filled it and all the kids and adults tried it out. Crazy thing - every time I touched it - even just to turn around or pick it up - m&m's flew out! We laughed so hard. Finally I learned how to avoid the little "eye" unless I wanted the m's. (Which I usually do.)

I still can't believe he gave me a candy machine! You don't even have to put money in - just stick your hand under there and - boom! M's! I love technology. Cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Taking veggies to after Christmas get together here to eat leftovers! I'm taking broccoli & cauliflower steamed tog & steamed buttered carrots. Neighbor said she has plenty of ham & turkey. Yum as everyone "loves" our veggies!
> 
> KP a little better this am as most of time it is running together & when I try to type, the letters are slow to show up & run together. Hope they fix it all soon as said it is IPAD users who having trouble.
> 
> ...


Janie - it's so good to hear about what you're doing now. It sounds like you've made good friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Everybody's food sounds so good! Shrimp - makes my mouth water just thinking about shrimp and Old Bay!

We had left-overs last night. We have so much food left. Nobody will take anything any more. They don't want the extra food. Watching their waistlines. I wish someone would watch mine!

Sarah and I made some cute reindeer cookies. It was fun. I guess they were too cute to eat - because nobody ate one! We had way too much dessert. Next year I'll have to control myself and go back to the old standards. I tried three new cookies, and the old standards were still the favorites.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Washed a few clothes today. Didn't notice patch on DH's shirt until looked at picture. It is 86 degrees outside so I hurried!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Washed a few clothes today. Didn't notice patch on DH's shirt until looked at picture. It is 86 degrees outside so I hurried!


Beautiful sunshine! Same thing at our house with grapefruit.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Wendy. Did you enjoy Boxing Day when you grew up in Wales?


I loved Boxing Day as a kid westy... and as a teen and adult too.
On Boxing Day we had the best meals. For dinner it was always turkey and ham on a platter, and my Dad would make his wonderful French fries. 
And in the best serving dishes on the table there was always my Dads fantastic pickles that he had made in the fall... pickled onions and pickled red cabbage. The fumes were so strong from the pickled onions....it would clear any sinuses any of us had. And the pickled red cabbage was so crunchy and delicious. No one ever made pickles like my Dad - he made the best ones ever.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I don`t know if anyone has ever read the book 'A Child`s Christmas in Wales' by Dylan Thomas, but here`s the film about it.





I usually watch this on Christmas Eve, but real life got in the way this year. So I`m watching it now instead.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will go to DD's house Wednesday. How did you cook your shrimp? Mine was precooked. I just added the Old Bay seasonings and butter.
> I am glad you got to relax after all of that Christmas selling.
> Yes GD liked her boot toppers I gave them to her a few weeks ago. I am still working on a hat for SIL . I hope I finish it before I see him.
> It was an all time high here today. It was 81F. I hope Solo was not in the bad weather tonight. Tornado's are ripping thru . Bonn you will be getting it soon.


No tornados but a lot of rain. We have been in a flood warning since last night, with more rain today and tomorrow. We should see somewhere around 7" of rain by Monday afternoon. We also are having some freezing rain and snow west of us. I hope our temps stay warmer so we don't get that mix.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No tornados but a lot of rain. We have been in a flood warning since last night, with more rain today and tomorrow. We should see somewhere around 7" of rain by Monday afternoon. We also are having some freezing rain and snow west of us. I hope our temps stay warmer so we don't get that mix.


My DD is flooded and roads blocked to her house. SIL had to rescue the donkeys . It is bad up there and still raining. I guess you know that. Praying you are ok until the flooding is over. It is dark outside so it is coming. I don't think it is going to get as bad here. Take care. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is what you do in Central Wisconsin on Christmas Day. When there is no snow and no ice on the lakes. This is part of a prize winning water ski team.


 :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I sure hope the weather has settled down now; those storms looked terrifying on the news. If the hat isn't finished when you get there, maybe you can get it done before you leave.
> 
> It's still been cool and showers here but we haven't had any strong winds lately. There is snow in the higher elevations nearby, but not on the ground here.
> 
> I had 2 shrimp dishes -- stir fried with mushrooms, onions and peppers and pre-cooked breaded coconut shrimp that I just had to heat in the oven. We will have a sea food feast when you come to visit.


That sounds like a plan. I can make the bread and a big fat salad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Taking veggies to after Christmas get together here to eat leftovers! I'm taking broccoli & cauliflower steamed tog & steamed buttered carrots. Neighbor said she has plenty of ham & turkey. Yum as everyone "loves" our veggies!
> 
> KP a little better this am as most of time it is running together & when I try to type, the letters are slow to show up & run together. Hope they fix it all soon as said it is IPAD users who having trouble.
> 
> ...


Those veggies sound so good after eating all this rich Christmas food. Enjoy all of it while you can. 
We broke the record yesterday with 81. Jokim I still have a few roses. I had the a/c on Christmas Eve. My mother was freezing but we were happy.
I hope KP gets the IPad problem fixed soon for you. 
XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for the update, WCK.


I know you enjoyed the family but it can wear you out. You have a sweet family. I love looking at their pictures on FBook.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We've had plenty, but thanks anyway! On Christmas, DD#1, CB's twin, and her husband had 3-4 inches of water in their basement. She said it sounded like someone filling a bathtub as it gushed in! Her husband used a shop vac for 2 hours, then they drove 2 hours to get here for Christmas dinner! So good of them.
> 
> DH gave me candy-dispensing machine! Just what I need. I said, "You really DO like a chubby little wife, don't you?" Just kidding, though - I love it.
> 
> ...


That is cute. Is it a newer candy machine or like the old kind with peanuts? I have 1 old one and a halfway old small one.  The big one I have penny's in. I wouldn't be able to keep candy in them. :shock: :roll:
That is terrible about my twin's flooding basement. I hope they don't have more problems when they get back home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if anyone has ever read the book 'A Child`s Christmas in Wales' by Dylan Thomas, but here`s the film about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard of it, would like to watch it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No tornados but a lot of rain. We have been in a flood warning since last night, with more rain today and tomorrow. We should see somewhere around 7" of rain by Monday afternoon. We also are having some freezing rain and snow west of us. I hope our temps stay warmer so we don't get that mix.


I hope so,too. We're getting thunderstorms here tomorrow, and then temps should fall. What a crazy winter so far!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those veggies sound so good after eating all this rich Christmas food. Enjoy all of it while you can.
> We broke the record yesterday with 81. Jokim I still have a few roses. I had the a/c on Christmas Eve. My mother was freezing but we were happy.
> I hope KP gets the IPad problem fixed soon for you.
> XX


81! That's swimming weather. Did you open the pool?

We have roses blooming, too - and some Carolina jasmine and a few little blue periwinkle blossoms. And a muddy yard. We had a major problem fixed,and it worked well but not perfectly. Our creek was rushing the other day. Now it's just a gentle little creek again waiting for tomorrow's storms.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you enjoyed the family but it can wear you out. You have a sweet family. I love looking at their pictures on FBook.


Thanks, CB. Did you see the picture I posted on here of your twin jumping in the air? I didn't even know she could do that. I have another one of her that same day up in a tree. And she's not the most adventurous daughter we have! They didn't get it from me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is cute. Is it a newer candy machine or like the old kind with peanuts? I have 1 old one and a halfway old small one.  The big one I have penny's in. I wouldn't be able to keep candy in them. :shock: :roll:
> That is terrible about my twin's flooding basement. I hope they don't have more problems when they get back home.


They're home and she didn't mention it.

The candy machine can take nuts. It's a new kind with a motion detector. Like the new paper towel dispensers in stores.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> They're home and she didn't mention it.
> 
> The candy machine can take nuts. It's a new kind with a motion detector. Like the new paper towel dispensers in stores.


When you walk by it does it fill your pockets with candy? :XD: :XD: or your bra.

I think the blanket you made for GD is lovely. The stitch you used in the white bands looks like snowflakes. Beautiful work and colors. Striking to the eyes.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here are the completed 7 Christmas hats and 2 rugs that I wrapped and boxed up last night.
> But I`m not relaxing as i`m knitting baby Zanes baby afghan that I hope to finish by New Years Day.


Beautiful work Wendy, I love the rugs, I would have trouble using them because I'd have to walk around them. So pretty...the hats are perfect gifts. I love them all but the green and white one is my fav.
You worked hard to please everyone and I'm sure you didn't disappoint. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Prayers for us. Coming our way with the tornadoes. Just hit about 50 miles from us. Thanks! Will let you know when it is over.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We had fun with a couple arriving back here after returning home for Christmas. Then we ate!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers for us. Coming our way with the tornadoes. Just hit about 50 miles from us. Thanks! Will let you know when it is over.


Is it over now CB? Praying for the safety of all you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> 81! That's swimming weather. Did you open the pool?
> 
> We have roses blooming, too - and some Carolina jasmine and a few little blue periwinkle blossoms. And a muddy yard. We had a major problem fixed,and it worked well but not perfectly. Our creek was rushing the other day. Now it's just a gentle little creek again waiting for tomorrow's storms.


The cold air has came in since this afternoon. Your creek will be rushing again if you get what we just got.
The tornado hit in my DH's family's town. Lots torn up but they are all ok. Thank You Lord! I hope it dies down before it gets to you Bonn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. Did you see the picture I posted on here of your twin jumping in the air? I didn't even know she could do that. I have another one of her that same day up in a tree. And she's not the most adventurous daughter we have! They didn't get it from me!


No Bonn I never saw the pic. I looked for it. I will try to find it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> When you walk by it does it fill your pockets with candy? :XD: :XD: or your bra.
> 
> I think the blanket you made for GD is lovely. The stitch you used in the white bands looks like snowflakes. Beautiful work and colors. Striking to the eyes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We had fun with a couple arriving back here after returning home for Christmas. Then we ate!


Janie that looks like a fine bunch of folks. I know you enjoyed visiting with them. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is it over now CB? Praying for the safety of all you.


It is still raining but I think the worst is past for now. More rain but no more threat of tornadoes. My DB and SIL made it home safely. PTL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We've had plenty, but thanks anyway! On Christmas, DD#1, CB's twin, and her husband had 3-4 inches of water in their basement. She said it sounded like someone filling a bathtub as it gushed in! Her husband used a shop vac for 2 hours, then they drove 2 hours to get here for Christmas dinner! So good of them.
> 
> DH gave me candy-dispensing machine! Just what I need. I said, "You really DO like a chubby little wife, don't you?" Just kidding, though - I love it.
> 
> ...


Your very own M&M candy machine! :shock: :lol: Lucky you!

Sorry about DD's flooded basement; hope the worst is over.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Washed a few clothes today. Didn't notice patch on DH's shirt until looked at picture. It is 86 degrees outside so I hurried!


Too bad about the grapefruit, but at least you've got all those yummy veggies to feast on!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I loved Boxing Day as a kid westy... and as a teen and adult too.
> On Boxing Day we had the best meals. For dinner it was always turkey and ham on a platter, and my Dad would make his wonderful French fries.
> And in the best serving dishes on the table there was always my Dads fantastic pickles that he had made in the fall... pickled onions and pickled red cabbage. The fumes were so strong from the pickled onions....it would clear any sinuses any of us had. And the pickled red cabbage was so crunchy and delicious. No one ever made pickles like my Dad - he made the best ones ever.


Wonderful memories for you Wendy! The pickled red cabbage sounds soooo good. I've got lots of great Boxing Day memories too - we usually got together with aunts, uncles and cousins, yummy food, board and card games and if the weather wasn't to cold or stormy we would go sledding or make snow forts. Too bad that it has become just a big shopping day for so many.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like a plan. I can make the bread and a big fat salad.


These are our most common fresh shrimps


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We had fun with a couple arriving back here after returning home for Christmas. Then we ate!


Looks like a good time for all the neighbourhood Janie; nice that you get together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is still raining but I think the worst is past for now. More rain but no more threat of tornadoes. My DB and SIL made it home safely. PTL.


That's good news! Hope DD, family and all the animals stay safe too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These are our most common fresh shrimps


I like Spot the best. He is bigger.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like Spot the best. He is bigger.


You're a wise woman :lol: One of the local villages has a Spot Prawn festival every spring. You can see they take their prawns very seriously :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're a wise woman :lol: One of the local villages has a Spot Prawn festival every spring. You can see they take their prawns very seriously :lol:


Now, if we only had shrimp to cook with the veggies! They look good. Told DH to ask workers where he could buy cheap fresh seafood. I'll eat just about any kind of seafood or fish! They say ocean catfish aren't good - too boney, but I'd like to try them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're a wise woman :lol: One of the local villages has a Spot Prawn festival every spring. You can see they take their prawns very seriously :lol:


My kind of party. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My youngest son bought a baby Airedale in a week before Christmas. I was upset with him for not getting an older one. It was upsetting to get a 6 week old before Christmas. He is cute as can be BUT a puppy. Jojo is not very happy. He is getting old like me. :O. We still haven't named him. Nothing sounds right. I will try to get a pic before long. My grands look him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The cold air has came in since this afternoon. Your creek will be rushing again if you get what we just got.
> The tornado hit in my DH's family's town. Lots torn up but they are all ok. Thank You Lord! I hope it dies down before it gets to you Bonn.


that's good news to hear that DH's family was spared.

We got almost 8 inches of rain since Saturday. The temps also dropped 25 degrees. I woke up to sleet which turned into snow around 9AM. By noon it finally stopped and is now supposed to clear out. The roads are an absolute mess. South of us, they opened the dams on the Illinois River as it has crested at 28 1/2 feet. At least they warned the people before doing that. There is going to be a lot of clean up when the water recedes.

Stay safe CB and those in this storms path. Don't go out if you don't have to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie look at Branson MO.



__ https://www.facebook.com/kimberlygentry.miles/posts/10201236834239172


That is where we go antiquing in the fall. My DS is there right now. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We now have snow. About 2 inches since 2pm. It is light and fluffy now but blowing, near blizzard conditions at times. It was not the best diving conditions. I am glad we can stay home for the next few days.


Stay inside and knit. When do you have to go to work?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> that's good news to hear that DH's family was spared.
> 
> We got almost 8 inches of rain since Saturday. The temps also dropped 25 degrees. I woke up to sleet which turned into snow around 9AM. By noon it finally stopped and is now supposed to clear out. The roads are an absolute mess. South of us, they opened the dams on the Illinois River as it has crested at 28 1/2 feet. At least they warned the people before doing that. There is going to be a lot of clean up when the water recedes.
> 
> Stay safe CB and those in this storms path. Don't go out if you don't have to.


I know it is bad. Watch out and stay inside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/WretchedNetwork/photos/a.156503376191.115921.92465456191/10150911342631192/?type=3&theater


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country this for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country this for you.


We need a big boat like that Janie. :-o

This looks like a good recipe for you fresh veggies.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207736770076386&set=a.10202019265382342.1073741828.1207298498&type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My youngest son bought a baby Airedale in a week before Christmas. I was upset with him for not getting an older one. It was upsetting to get a 6 week old before Christmas. He is cute as can be BUT a puppy. Jojo is not very happy. He is getting old like me. :O. We still haven't named him. Nothing sounds right. I will try to get a pic before long. My grands look him.


Are you getting used to him? I'm sure the grands love your new puppy and will help him use up some of that puppy energy! Is he sleeping most of the night? Will your son help to train him? Looking forward to seeing the pics.

I love puppies and kittens, but would choose older pets too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> that's good news to hear that DH's family was spared.
> 
> We got almost 8 inches of rain since Saturday. The temps also dropped 25 degrees. I woke up to sleet which turned into snow around 9AM. By noon it finally stopped and is now supposed to clear out. The roads are an absolute mess. South of us, they opened the dams on the Illinois River as it has crested at 28 1/2 feet. At least they warned the people before doing that. There is going to be a lot of clean up when the water recedes.
> 
> Stay safe CB and those in this storms path. Don't go out if you don't have to.


I hate sleet worse than snow; you stay safe too Solo. Hope you don't have to go out for while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie look at Branson MO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a hardship for that community  Will your DS be home soon?

DH's brother and SIL went to Branson rodeo and music festival some years; they enjoyed the area.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thanks CB & Joey


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you getting used to him? I'm sure the grands love your new puppy and will help him use up some of that puppy energy! Is he sleeping most of the night? Will your son help to train him? Looking forward to seeing the pics.
> 
> I love puppies and kittens, but would choose older pets too.


I am getting us to him a little. He likes to bite. Other than the pooping and peeing he is a sweet dog. He sleeps at night if someone is in the room with him. Doesn't like to be alone. He drags his bed over to my chair were he sleeps by me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a hardship for that community  Will your DS be home soon?
> 
> DH's brother and SIL went to Branson rodeo and music festival some years; they enjoyed the area.


DS will be be at Mama's home the day we leave. We will miss each other. She will pend 2 more nights in Branson.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206326144864723


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Snow and sleet here Joey had more snow we have ice on top of snow. Made for shoveling hard. But done.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We need a big boat like that Janie. :-o
> 
> This looks like a good recipe for you fresh veggies.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207736770076386&set=a.10202019265382342.1073741828.1207298498&type=3&theater


Thanks as this looks good. I even eat veggies for breakfast, but I'm feeling much better so guess they are doing their good with vitamins.

DH brought home fingerling potatoes - yum! Along with sweet potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage & Brussel sprouts. He said a lot of veggies are going to waste because people aren't here yet from the north to buy them! We are eating them as fast as we can! Laughing!

I never has fingerlings but I boiled them then mashed them with real butter for breakfast & yum, yum! This am we had them as hash browns, yum again! We eat most of them boiled so maybe that is why I'm feeling better no grease nor much butter!

I took stir-fried cabbage to one of out get together so here & everyone loved it - & ate a huge bowl! I don't have scales to weigh them but they must weigh at least 5-6 lbs each! They are so tight & make great slaw too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Snow and sleet here Joey had more snow we have ice on top of snow. Made for shoveling hard. But done.


It was another record setting day here of 87 degrees! DH covers up from the sun so he doesn't get burned, but the tractors are air conditioned.

I hang out clothes rinsed in vinegar & use CB's laundry soap which really cleans plus saves money. Our sheets are white & then almost put out your eyes!

DH said the farms where he works have offered to keep him the year around as says youngesters don't know how to run nor take care of the equipment like he does. Said they would make him supervisor if we stay. It is tempting, but daughters say NO! The money is good as he has had 2 raises in salary since he started to work.

Our monthly maintenance fee here is only $137. per month that includes water, sewer, trash pick-up ,basic cable TV & mowing the small areas of grass. So we don't have any work to do here as we have at home or I should say DH not me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting us to him a little. He likes to bite. Other than the pooping and peeing he is a sweet dog. He sleeps at night if someone is in the room with him. Doesn't like to be alone. He drags his bed over to my chair were he sleeps by me.


Do you think it would work? :lol:

http://www.weloveallanimals.com/dog-learns-to-pee-in-potty/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you think it would work? :lol:
> 
> http://www.weloveallanimals.com/dog-learns-to-pee-in-potty/


Hilarious !
We did have a bunny that used the litter box. I think when the puppy gets the size of Jojo he could stand up like a man.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We need a big boat like that Janie. :-o
> 
> This looks like a good recipe for you fresh veggies.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207736770076386&set=a.10202019265382342.1073741828.1207298498&type=3&theater


That looks yummy, thanks CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I hate sleet worse than snow; you stay safe too Solo. Hope you don't have to go out for while.


Thanks WCK. I stocked up before the storm so I don't have to go anywhere. There's still a lot of flooding and closed roads around here. We're supposed to get some snow tonight also.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a picture of the "eye popping" laundry!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of the tornado down south from us. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1542292842754586&set=o.62408869112&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I stocked up before the storm so I don't have to go anywhere. There's still a lot of flooding and closed roads around here. We're supposed to get some snow tonight also.


I am headed your way tomorrow. Will I be seeing you in a kayak floating by?. I know serious stuff. Stay dry. Please keep the snow on the OK side okay? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just a reminder, God is still in control


Yes God is in control . At all times. Amen! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is a picture of the "eye popping" laundry!


You will be enjoying those sheets tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I washed my sheets today too Janie....red/white/blue flannel ones. Sadly though I had to put them in the dryer as it was raining out.
But they`re back on the bed now, and still nice and warm from the dryer.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m about to start a new knitting project on top of the others I already have as WIP.
It`s a blue and black scarf for hubby that is the colours of his fave football team...the Jacksonville Jaguars.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Joey...those rainbow pics are absolutely stunning.
Did you take those pics?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/schnydrig.kilian/videos/10206326144864723/


That was so cute! They look like the sheep you felted for me with their bells on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Snow and sleet here Joey had more snow we have ice on top of snow. Made for shoveling hard. But done.


Take it easy Yarnie! I hear that southern Ontario going south into the US is due for more snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> It was another record setting day here of 87 degrees! DH covers up from the sun so he doesn't get burned, but the tractors are air conditioned.
> 
> I hang out clothes rinsed in vinegar & use CB's laundry soap which really cleans plus saves money. Our sheets are white & then almost put out your eyes!
> 
> ...


I can understand that your daughters would miss you if moved permanently but can see how you would be tempted to stay too. How hot does it get during the summer?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was so cute! They look like the sheep you felted for me with their bells on.


Dixie looks like she enjoys living with you :lol: Aren't those sheep so cute! I want one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dixie looks like she enjoys living with you :lol: Aren't those sheep so cute! I want one.


Now wouldn't the puppy have fun keeping up with them 

Dixie is very happy with her friends; they all sit on the shelf near my rocking chair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I think we just had a small earthquake - I was dishing out cat food and the house shook and rattled :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can understand that your daughters would miss you if moved permanently but can see how you would be tempted to stay too. How hot does it get during the summer?


I've been told the temp doesn't get much higher but the humidity stays around 85-90% so that would be difficult every day with lots of rain. Neighbors said this area got 49" of rain this summer! They have a monsoon (if spelled correctly) season every summer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we just had a small earthquake - I was dishing out cat food and the house shook and rattled :shock:


Oh, my, stay safe!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Now wouldn't the puppy have fun keeping up with them
> 
> Dixie is very happy with her friends; they all sit on the shelf near my rocking chair.


Add me as another sheep fan. Years ago, we used to have blue and white flannel sheets with little sheep on them. Loved `em so much.

Those little sheep are so adorable westy. A few days ago I decided 2016 would be the year I knit some toys for the twins. I have a knitted mouse I`ve had since I was a little girl, and I loved it a lot. I still have it. It`s minus its feet, so one day I will make new feet for it . So I`d like to knit some toys in the hope the twins will love them too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray New Years Eve tomorrow night. And best of all our youngest son is coming over to our house, and he`s spending the night in his old bedroom.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we just had a small earthquake - I was dishing out cat food and the house shook and rattled :shock:


Was that you first earthquake WCK? Are they unusual for your area? Oklahoma City and area had 10 earthquakes Monday. They said some here felt a few of them. I didn't notice anything other than torrential rain and a little thunder.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I've been told the temp doesn't get much higher but the humidity stays around 85-90% so that would be difficult every day with lots of rain. Neighbors said this area got 49" of rain this summer! They have a monsoon (if spelled correctly) season every summer.


Hurricane season starts June 1 and ends Dec. 1. You will get rain most days during the summer, but it doesn't last long and then is over for the day. Are you on the east or west coast of Florida? I lived on the east coast and our summer temps were mostly in the high 80's to low 90's, with matching humidity. Sticky, sticky. The temps were much better there than they are here. We never saw triple digits in Florida.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hurricane season starts June 1 and ends Dec. 1. You will get rain most days during the summer, but it doesn't last long and then is over for the day. Are you on the east or west coast of Florida? I lived on the east coast and our summer temps were mostly in the high 80's to low 90's, with matching humidity. Sticky, sticky. The temps were much better there than they are here. We never saw triple digits in Florida.


We are on the West Coast in N. Fort Myers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Add me as another sheep fan. Years ago, we used to have blue and white flannel sheets with little sheep on them. Loved `em so much.
> 
> Those little sheep are so adorable westy. A few days ago I decided 2016 would be the year I knit some toys for the twins. I have a knitted mouse I`ve had since I was a little girl, and I loved it a lot. I still have it. It`s minus its feet, so one day I will make new feet for it . So I`d like to knit some toys in the hope the twins will love them too.


Was your mouse a gift from someone special Wendy? Toys are fun projects; Bumpy has made quite a few for her grands and grand nephews so she might have some pattern ideas for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Was that you first earthquake WCK? Are they unusual for your area? Oklahoma City and area had 10 earthquakes Monday. They said some here felt a few of them. I didn't notice anything other than torrential rain and a little thunder.


This area gets a lot of earthquakes Solo but most of them aren't very powerful. This is the 2nd strongest in the 16 years we've lived here; the house had a real good shake and lots of rattling on shelves but nothing fell off this time.

There are regular announcements telling us to prepare for "the big one"; there are a lot of fault lines along the Pacific NW and up our coast line through Haida Gwaii and up to Alaska. I feel fairly safe in our house; it's built into a hill with a lower walkout basement. We don't have natural gas so we don't need to worry about explosions or fire. And if worse comes to worse, our barn had to be seismically engineered (long and expensive story) so we could move out there if we had to.

I think tornadoes and hurricanes are scarier than earthquakes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This area gets a lot of earthquakes Solo but most of them aren't very powerful. This is the 2nd strongest in the 16 years we've lived here; the house had a real good shake and lots of rattling on shelves but nothing fell off this time.
> 
> There are regular announcements telling us to prepare for "the big one"; there are a lot of fault lines along the Pacific NW and up our coast line through Haida Gwaii and up to Alaska. I feel fairly safe in our house; it's built into a hill with a lower walkout basement. We don't have natural gas so we don't need to worry about explosions or fire. And if worse comes to worse, our barn had to be seismically engineered (long and expensive story) so we could move out there if we had to.
> 
> I think tornadoes and hurricanes are scarier than earthquakes.


Tornadoes are really scary, especially at night. At least with hurricanes, you get up to 72 hours notice they are coming and have time to prepare or leave town.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wishing all of you and your families a healthy and joyful New Year


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wishing all of you and your families a healthy and joyful New Year


Thank you dear lady! Happy New Year!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy New Year to my dear friends here in Denim Country. Here`s to a wonderful 2016.
Thank you for your friendship in 2015, it meant so much to me. &#9829;

I`m quite excited about this year already as a friend has encouraged me to sell my knitting pattern designs. So I`ll be working on that over the coming months.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy New Year to my dear friends here in Denim Country. Here`s to a wonderful 2016.
> Thank you for your friendship in 2015, it meant so much to me. ♥
> 
> I`m quite excited about this year already as a friend has encouraged me to sell my knitting pattern designs. So I`ll be working on that over the coming months.


Happy New Year to Denim Country.

That's wonderful WeeBee. Your afghans are just beautiful. You should do well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy New Year to my dear friends here in Denim Country. Here`s to a wonderful 2016.
> Thank you for your friendship in 2015, it meant so much to me. ♥
> 
> I`m quite excited about this year already as a friend has encouraged me to sell my knitting pattern designs. So I`ll be working on that over the coming months.


Great news as I'm sure they will sell quickly! Be sure to keep in touch! Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy New Year to Denim Country.
> 
> That's wonderful WeeBee. Your afghans are just beautiful. You should do well.


Happy New Year Solo hugs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone. I don't know why my computer stops sending me DP messages. I'm back.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I don't know why my computer stops sending me DP messages. I'm back.


Check your spam folder in your email Lucy - they might be in there. It happened to me once.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Check your spam folder in your email Lucy - they might be in there. It happened to me once.


Will do, Wendy Bee! Thank you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

You`re welcome Lucy.
I`m typing this message so you`ll hopefully get the mail notification in the right folder this time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Great news as I'm sure they will sell quickly! Be sure to keep in touch! Hugs!


Sure will Janie.

I`m not going anywhere - no matter how busy I will get.

Last night I had a huge bonfire at the back of my property. I was burning all the bad stuff of 2015. I was going through my house yesterday picking up every scrap of paper, box, and anything else burnable. And in my yard I burned every twig, fallen branches and leaves I could find. It was a good bonfire. It didn`t last long though....about an hour at most. I was sat outside on a lawn chair, but it got so cold I had go go back inside. And the dewpoint was so high my hooded jacket was soaking.
I saw the new year in on my own. Hubby was in bed early as he had to work this morning. Youngest son stayed the night, but he was over at the girls trailer at the bottom of our property, He came back about 12.30 am, and went straight to bed as he had to be up early for work this morning too. So I hardly saw my son as he had already left by the time I got up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Great news as I'm sure they will sell quickly! Be sure to keep in touch! Hugs!


Sure will Janie.

I`m not going anywhere - no matter how busy I will get.

Last night I had a huge bonfire at the back of my property. I was burning all the bad stuff of 2015. I was going through my house yesterday picking up every scrap of paper, box, and anything else burnable. And in my yard I burned every twig, fallen branches and leaves I could find. It was a good bonfire. It didn`t last long though....about an hour at most. I was sat outside on a lawn chair, but it got so cold I had to go back inside. And the dewpoint was so high my hooded jacket was soaking.
I saw the new year in on my own. Hubby was in bed early as he had to work this morning. Youngest son stayed the night, but he was over at the girls trailer at the bottom of our property, He came back about 12.30 am, and went straight to bed as he had to be up early for work this morning too. So I hardly saw my son as he had already left by the time I got up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

grrr double post
I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy New Year! XX


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Its back to winter time again. Right now its 30F, and I have all taps open with the water trickling.
Right now it`s hard to believe that the day after Boxing Day last week I was wearing a tshirt and shorts.
Oh well, I shouldn`t complain too much really as its been nice here the past few months. Not long til spring now. The days are already starting to get longer again bit by bit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Its back to winter time again. Right now its 30F, and I have all taps open with the water trickling.
> Right now it`s hard to believe that the day after Boxing Day last week I was wearing a tshirt and shorts.
> Oh well, I shouldn`t complain too much really as its been nice here the past few months. Not long til spring now. The days are already starting to get longer again bit by bit.


I don't like winter at all... So glad days are getting longer...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello dear Friends in DP,

I hope your holidays were happy .

I want to share what I did this holiday season.

Made nothing for Christmas. But did christmas cards before Thanksgiving.

Thanksgiving:




Christmas:




New Years:



Oh watch the Rose Bowl Parade, well a bit of it fell asleep, but did see the end credits.



Sorry this is so long hope you enjoy it. Got to go out to eat tonight, hubby bought me a big huge suger cookie oh my so so good.

I have finial got my sense of humor back.

Both desk top and lap top computers freezing on me. Have to get them fix.

Arm Wraps, and Love,

Yarnie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello dear Friends in DP,
> 
> I hope your holidays were happy .
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Postings not working!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Postings not working!


Working Jayne that is what I did. blank nothing :wink:

My computers keep freezing up on me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I get all kinds of errors when I click on the link from my mail.
Weird.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy New Year to my dear friends here in Denim Country. Here`s to a wonderful 2016.
> Thank you for your friendship in 2015, it meant so much to me. ♥
> 
> I`m quite excited about this year already as a friend has encouraged me to sell my knitting pattern designs. So I`ll be working on that over the coming months.


Your designs are beautiful and unique Wendy! I'm so glad to hear that you will work on making them available to other knitters :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I don't know why my computer stops sending me DP messages. I'm back.


I think sometimes the timing of reading a post and a new post being made happens as you leave the thread so the system thinks you're up to date and won't send a new email. This happened to me before, but I cancelled receiving update emails on my profile because there were so many coming in when we were very chatty. Now I have a tab on my browser for watched topics and just click when I see that there are new posts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Its back to winter time again. Right now its 30F, and I have all taps open with the water trickling.
> Right now it`s hard to believe that the day after Boxing Day last week I was wearing a tshirt and shorts.
> Oh well, I shouldn`t complain too much really as its been nice here the past few months. Not long til spring now. The days are already starting to get longer again bit by bit.


I hope your water lines didn't freeze this time Wendy. We've had clear skies and cooler temps lately too. The cats' water dish is frozen on the deck every morning. But it's been nice to see the sunshine again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello dear Friends in DP,
> 
> I hope your holidays were happy .
> 
> ...


It's so good to see you back Yarnie!! I've missed your humour and hope your computers get fixed so we see lots more of you.

I spent hours yesterday cleaning up files on the laptop and getting organized for the new year. The laptop screen keeps going wonky so might have to look at a new laptop or tablet this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WeeBee that is so nice to hear. Your designs are wonderful and just know others will love to have your patterns.

We are all lucky on DP good friends in times of happiness and caring in times of sadness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well this lap top is working for now but if I should disappear it is because of freeze up.

I can not believe you cleaned up your computer WCK. That is something I have not done for a couple of years.

I have to get a new desk top keep putting it off. But when I do am going to have whom every I buy it from transfer all information on to new one. Then I will clean up what is not needed.

Now I wonder if that will happen????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well this lap top is working for now but if I should disappear it is because of freeze up.
> 
> I can not believe you cleaned up your computer WCK. That is something I have not done for a couple of years.
> 
> ...


I hate changing to a new computer and usually only do it when the old one crashes or gets too slow. I keep getting messages to upgrade to Windows10 but have heard too many horror stories so I don't want it yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good to see you Yarnie. Cream cheese and kissy face for you.

CB is coming home from DD's tomorrow, it will be good to see her too. And her team won the football game.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to see you Yarnie. Cream cheese and kissy face for you.
> 
> CB is coming home from DD's tomorrow, it will be good to see her too. And her team won the football game.


Oh cream cheese , miss all of you. Didn't know CB was even away. Miss so much going on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh cream cheese , miss all of you. Didn't know CB was even away. Miss so much going on.


Sorry that Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years weren't much of a celebration for you this year Yarnie. I hope this year will be much better for all of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years weren't much of a celebration for you this year Yarnie. I hope this year will be much better for all of us.


Life has away of turn left when you want to go right. :shock:

I can't believe that I had to go Christmas shopping today. Plus tomorrow is Grandson and DIL birthday. So had to get that done too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Life has away of turn left when you want to go right. :shock:
> 
> I can't believe that I had to go Christmas shopping today. Plus tomorrow is Grandson and DIL birthday. So had to get that done too.


Busy day for you! But maybe you got some good sale prices.

DB#2 called a few minutes ago, we were playing phone tag for a few days. Big news is that their older daughter has moved back home so he has been busy getting her stuff back home -- she just moved out with a roommate in Sept. But between university and working part time she has decided that life was easier living at home. But her younger sister had moved into her old bedroom so Megan had to move into the smaller room. Family dynamics should be interesting over the next couple of weeks


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Busy day for you! But maybe you got some good sale prices.
> 
> DB#2 called a few minutes ago, we were playing phone tag for a few days. Big news is that their older daughter has moved back home so he has been busy getting her stuff back home -- she just moved out with a roommate in Sept. But between university and working part time she has decided that life was easier living at home. But her younger sister had moved into her old bedroom so Megan had to move into the smaller room. Family dynamics should be interesting over the next couple of weeks


Oh my you are so right should be very interesting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We have snow! Will have to see if it keeps up overnight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think sometimes the timing of reading a post and a new post being made happens as you leave the thread so the system thinks you're up to date and won't send a new email. This happened to me before, but I cancelled receiving update emails on my profile because there were so many coming in when we were very chatty. Now I have a tab on my browser for watched topics and just click when I see that there are new posts.


That explains a lot. Thanks WCK.


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

Whew, those warm weeks before the holidays have totally messed me up. I am wishing for long underware. I just feel cold to the bone on this windy cold day! I have already worn my heavy winter coat which is unusual for me. Brrrrr!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Same here Oakie. I`m sat here shivering in a tshirt, sweatshirt, and my thick robe.
We had snow this morning, but only about an inch or so.
I`m trying to knit me a hat to wear, but my fingers are so cold and my stitches keep falling off the needle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am home girls. I will catch up later.
WCK is today your birthday?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Oaks Girl said:


> Whew, those warm weeks before the holidays have totally messed me up. I am wishing for long underware. I just feel cold to the bone on this windy cold day! I have already worn my heavy winter coat which is unusual for me. Brrrrr!!!


Cold here today too; most of the snow melted, but still cold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am home girls. I will catch up later.
> WCK is today your birthday?


Welcome home CB! How was your visit? 
Yes, another year older today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home CB! How was your visit?
> Yes, another year older today.


Happy Birthday to you. Happy Birthday to you . Happy Birthday WCK Happy Birthday to you! How was your today? I hope you had lots of cake and a good time. Your card is in the mail. May take awhile . I hope you get it soon. 
My visit was good. We eat too much, shopped alittle and slept late. It is good to be back home tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now wouldn't the puppy have fun keeping up with them
> 
> Dixie is very happy with her friends; they all sit on the shelf near my rocking chair.


Cute lambs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we just had a small earthquake - I was dishing out cat food and the house shook and rattled :shock:


Was it an earthquake?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This area gets a lot of earthquakes Solo but most of them aren't very powerful. This is the 2nd strongest in the 16 years we've lived here; the house had a real good shake and lots of rattling on shelves but nothing fell off this time.
> 
> There are regular announcements telling us to prepare for "the big one"; there are a lot of fault lines along the Pacific NW and up our coast line through Haida Gwaii and up to Alaska. I feel fairly safe in our house; it's built into a hill with a lower walkout basement. We don't have natural gas so we don't need to worry about explosions or fire. And if worse comes to worse, our barn had to be seismically engineered (long and expensive story) so we could move out there if we had to.
> 
> I think tornadoes and hurricanes are scarier than earthquakes.


I think tornado, hurricanes and earthquakes are all scary. I hope you don't have any of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray New Years Eve tomorrow night. And best of all our youngest son is coming over to our house, and he`s spending the night in his old bedroom.


Did you have a good time? I know you were thrilled to have him in his old bedroom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We raised real sheep when our oldest was in high school. We had to bottle feed one, when the mother rejected it. It was more like a puppy then a sheep. When it was let out of the barn, it would come to the back door so I could feed it.


  I would have loved to have seen that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello dear Friends in DP,
> 
> I hope your holidays were happy .
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are back. I missed popcorn with you. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to see you Yarnie. Cream cheese and kissy face for you.
> 
> CB is coming home from DD's tomorrow, it will be good to see her too. And her team won the football game.


Kissy face and cream cheese right back.
Yes the Razorbacks won the Bowl game. My SIL and GS had a good time in Memphis.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Busy day for you! But maybe you got some good sale prices.
> 
> DB#2 called a few minutes ago, we were playing phone tag for a few days. Big news is that their older daughter has moved back home so he has been busy getting her stuff back home -- she just moved out with a roommate in Sept. But between university and working part time she has decided that life was easier living at home. But her younger sister had moved into her old bedroom so Megan had to move into the smaller room. Family dynamics should be interesting over the next couple of weeks


I bet she was telling you Happy Birthday. 
Uh oh with 2 girls wanting the same room. That will be interesting. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> Whew, those warm weeks before the holidays have totally messed me up. I am wishing for long underware. I just feel cold to the bone on this windy cold day! I have already worn my heavy winter coat which is unusual for me. Brrrrr!!!


I know. I like it cold for awhile. It got down to 28 when we were at my DD's . I still didn't wear a coat during the day. I did get to wear one of my wool sweaters. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to you. Happy Birthday to you . Happy Birthday WCK Happy Birthday to you! How was your today? I hope you had lots of cake and a good time. Your card is in the mail. May take awhile . I hope you get it soon.
> My visit was good. We eat too much, shopped alittle and slept late. It is good to be back home tho.


Thanks CB. I was back at work today after 3 days off - time to put the Christmas decorations and lights away and re-organize the window displays again.

DH also had his birthday a couple of days ago so we've been getting lots of calls. We have lots of birthdays this month on both sides of our family -- my Dad, my SIL, DH's brother, MIL (when she was alive), a couple of aunts and nephews.

We've had way too much good food and treats over the last couple of weeks so it's time to scale back. A new Vietnamese restaurant opened downtown a while a go and they have great food.

Did the puppy miss you while you were away?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it an earthquake?


Yes - it gave the house a real strong shake, but no damage. One of my customers has 4 daughters and 3 of them woke up and jumped into bed with their parents and the 4th slept right through it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad you are back. I missed popcorn with you. :lol:


We will need a popcorn night soon  so much entertainment


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kissy face and cream cheese right back.
> Yes the Razorbacks won the Bowl game. My SIL and GS had a good time in Memphis.


Canada bombed out this year in the World Junior Hockey series; Dad is so disappointed. USA still has a chance for the bronze medal against Sweden.

Which team does the Razorbacks play next? Will they be playing WI team? That will have you and Yarnie and Joey cheering on opposite sides.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home CB! How was your visit?
> Yes, another year older today.


Happy Belated Birthday WCK , sorry a day late. Thanks CB for the heads up.

Seem like the winter is the month to be born in your family. *+*


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> Whew, those warm weeks before the holidays have totally messed me up. I am wishing for long underware. I just feel cold to the bone on this windy cold day! I have already worn my heavy winter coat which is unusual for me. Brrrrr!!!


Understand what you are saying we were spoiled with the warm weather. But remember only about two months it will start to warm up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jayne just read a few back post. Sounds like you are having a good time down south and husband happy. I envy you wish I was there with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee, what a nice day with youngest for you. What beautiful blankets. You should publish your patterns very original.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bonn how beautiful your blanket is Can see Granddaughter loving it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL what are you up to?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey know you have to be very busy it is that time of year. Get some rest and sleep.


Gali how were your holiday? Busy am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo see that OK is being hit with 3 earth quakes every day. Hope you are doing o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB, glad your home didn't know you were gone.* O *

Yes see the women who can not control herself is out and about. Need a popcorn night as I miss her ragging on then praising herself. I guess she does not know how to take her hands off keys, before proving she does not know how to act .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get back to my knitting so I have something to brag about and can post all kinds of pictures. Ha Ha

edited but was not talking about Dipper pail meaning us on here. New name plain to use it often as think it is so cute. Just like ream Cheese and Kissy face. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday, WCK! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning LL. How are you doing?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL. How are you doing?


I'm doing fine. Will exercise, do my floors and knit today. How about you, YL?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm doing fine. Will exercise, do my floors and knit today. How about you, YL?


Have to clean up around here and put away things that have been left out . It's a new year and should try to catch up with things not done. ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to clean up around here and put away things that have been left out . It's a new year and should try to catch up with things not done. ;-)


I am very slow in the morning. Wish I wasn't!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am very slow in the morning. Wish I wasn't!


Know what you mean my go get it done has become my get it done later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what you mean my go get it done has become my get it done later.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The happiest of Birthdays to our dear friend Westy, I`m so sorry my Birthday wishes are late. I hope you had a wonderful day regardless. &#9829;&#9829;
Brrrr it got down to single digits here in WV last night. Thankfully our pipes didn`t freeze as we left all the taps on a fast trickle. This morning I had to wait 30 minutes for the water heater to heat back up so I could take a hot shower. When I closed the bathroom door after my shower it was like a sauna with steam everywhere. LOL


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home CB! How was your visit?
> Yes, another year older today.


Happy belated birthday WCK. Hope you had a happy YOU day.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo see that OK is being hit with 3 earth quakes every day. Hope you are doing o.k.


We're fine here. The earthquakes are around the Oklahoma City area, although some said they felt a few here. I didn't feel them at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the birthday wishes! It was a good day, but cold and today we woke up to snow again. But this time it's sticking around. Pretty to look at, but cold, slushy and slippery.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The white cat looks so real.

http://www.heartsofpets.com/cat-robot/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, how was your day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. I was back at work today after 3 days off - time to put the Christmas decorations and lights away and re-organize the window displays again.
> 
> DH also had his birthday a couple of days ago so we've been getting lots of calls. We have lots of birthdays this month on both sides of our family -- my Dad, my SIL, DH's brother, MIL (when she was alive), a couple of aunts and nephews.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to DH too and all the rest of the WCK family.  
I am sick of eating. Until tomorrow. :lol: 
The puppy still hasn't a name. Just brat. He is smart but spoiled. He plays too rough. 
Any idea's for a name anyone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - it gave the house a real strong shake, but no damage. One of my customers has 4 daughters and 3 of them woke up and jumped into bed with their parents and the 4th slept right through it.


I am glad it didn't do any damage. Oklahoma had one while I was in NW Ar but we didn't feel it .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB, glad your home didn't know you were gone.* O *
> 
> Yes see the women who can not control herself is out and about. Need a popcorn night as I miss her ragging on then praising herself. I guess she does not know how to take her hands off keys, before proving she does not know how to act .


You would think the flipper , flopper would give it a break during the holidays. :-o :shock: :roll: 
Also get some new patterns. :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks so much for the birthday wishes! It was a good day, but cold and today we woke up to snow again. But this time it's sticking around. Pretty to look at, but cold, slushy and slippery.


Did you get your Christmas displays put up today? Yuk snow. We are suppose to maybe have some next week. It has finally gotten cold here. Be careful in the slushy and slippery stuff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The white cat looks so real.
> 
> http://www.heartsofpets.com/cat-robot/


The cat does look real. I want the Calico.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

q


Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to DH too and all the rest of the WCK family.
> I am sick of eating. Until tomorrow. :lol:
> The puppy still hasn't a name. Just brat. He is smart but spoiled. He plays too rough.
> Any idea's for a name anyone?


I`ve been thinking on this for a few days. How about Dixie? It`s good for a male or female. We have a dog called Dixie - she turned 4 last October.
Then there is Duke, Buster, Ronnie or even Jack to name a few male names.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> q
> 
> I`ve been thinking on this for a few days. How about Dixie? It`s good for a male or female. We have a dog called Dixie - she turned 4 last October.
> Then there is Duke, Buster, Ronnie or even Jack to name a few male names.


The puppy's given name is Duke. We don't want that because our neighbor's dog is Duke. We already had the bassett hound Buster. I like Jake but the family hasn't agreed on it. I am calling him Mister right now. My son wants to name him Ammo but too ******* for me.  I like Dixie.Thanks Webee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Glad I could help Bumpy.
I`m still knitting this hat for me, and its taking ages because my fingers are too cold to grip the DPNs properly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The puppy's given name is Duke. We don't want that because our neighbor's dog is Duke. We already had the bassett hound Buster. I like Jake but the family hasn't agreed on it. I am calling him Mister right now. My son wants to name him Ammo but too ******* for me.  I like Dixie.Thanks Webee.


I like Jake or Dixie too, or maybe Grady? or Bentley?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like Jake or Dixie too, or maybe Grady? or Bentley?


I had suggested Chewbacca from "Star Wars". We got him on the day the movie came out. I think the kids are leaning toward that and calling him Chewy. He is a Chewy. :-o :roll: I was thinking Jake because of the funny State Farm commercial .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://rightwingnews.com/top-news/breaking-congress-to-repeal-obamacare-and-defund-planned-parenthood/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://rightwingnews.com/top-news/breaking-congress-to-repeal-obamacare-and-defund-planned-parenthood/


we can only pray that it happens. But we know Reid is in the senate and we know he loves to bury bills. Glad he is retiring. He has made enough money off of us and did nothing for his pay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We're fine here. The earthquakes are around the Oklahoma City area, although some said they felt a few here. I didn't feel them at all.


Happy to hear that. Glad your not in the way of it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks so much for the birthday wishes! It was a good day, but cold and today we woke up to snow again. But this time it's sticking around. Pretty to look at, but cold, slushy and slippery.


Understand what you are saying. tonight into tomorrow, snow sleet rain and it will last until Friday.

Guess we are paying for the nice weather in Dec.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The white cat looks so real.
> 
> http://www.heartsofpets.com/cat-robot/


It was so funny. The way the kittys walk around it. Love the last one who laid down with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You would think the flipper , flopper would give it a break during the holidays. :-o :shock: :roll:
> Also get some new patterns. :!:


would help if different color yarn was used too. Hard to break old habits and why change when life is so dull . Gets kicks on here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had suggested Chewbacca from "Star Wars". We got him on the day the movie came out. I think the kids are leaning toward that and calling him Chewy. He is a Chewy. :-o :roll: I was thinking Jake because of the funny State Farm commercial .


Chewy is a cute name. DH liked Jake for a dog name because of the song "Feed Jake"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was so funny. The way the kittys walk around it. Love the last one who laid down with it.


Do you think Wild Willie would like a friend? I think Earl would tap it and jump into the air and back off. Max might lie down with it though.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Understand what you are saying. tonight into tomorrow, snow sleet rain and it will last until Friday.
> 
> *Guess we are paying for the nice weather in Dec.*


That`s exactly what I said to my hubby yesterday Yarny


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you think Wild Willie would like a friend? I think Earl would tap it and jump into the air and back off. Max might lie down with it though.


Oh wild Willie would not welcome a friend at all during warmer weather and windows open cat passes by he just howls and goes nuts.
Willie would start fighting with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s exactly what I said to my hubby yesterday Yarny


Isn't it the truth thou we are paying for it. But the good thing is March is not far away . Plus with the nice weather it makes winter a little shorter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am reading to many other topics . It is just crazy all that is going on on KP. 

I really have to get off and get to bed.

Bless you three ladies, WCK, WeeBee, and CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had suggested Chewbacca from "Star Wars". We got him on the day the movie came out. I think the kids are leaning toward that and calling him Chewy. He is a Chewy. :-o :roll: I was thinking Jake because of the funny State Farm commercial .


Chewy is a cute name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Chewy is a cute name.


I go with Fred no reason just the way my mind works. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning LL. Hope your day is starting off in a good way.

How have you been? How were your holidays?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL. Hope your day is starting off in a good way.
> 
> How have you been? How were your holidays?


Hi YL. Just got home from having a haircut. There are some good bargains out there. Got a sweater for $9.60 - wool I believe.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

re: pets names.
When I was in my 20`s I remember reading an article about pets names. And it said that naming a new pet is a huge responsibility, and that pets respond more with a two syllable name rather than just one. Since then all my pets have had two syllable names.......Tiptwo, Ronnie, Georgie, Alfie, Dixie, Percy, Dolly, and Monty


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh wild Willie would not welcome a friend at all during warmer weather and windows open cat passes by he just howls and goes nuts.
> Willie would start fighting with it.


That's funny. I didn't know cats howled. :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I don`t know if it`s the Brit eccentricity in me or not, but I name everything.
My freezer is called Frosty, my electric throw is Oleg, the afghan I made for the state fair is Mounty. And the gorgeous fur fabric comforter cover I made last year out of blankets is called Plushy. The bottom half of the comforter cover is from our dark blue electric blanket that died a few years ago. I just unpicked it, and cut it in a Queen sized bed shape the same size as a top sheet. I then sewed it together, and at the bottom I sewed about 12 inches on both sides, and hand sewed extra large snaps on it to keep the comforter in place.
I`m so proud of Plushy. I sewed it in a way that I didn`t cut the bottom of it to match the other blanket - I just left it hanging on it where I can tuck it into the mattress so it don`t shift around at night. The only downside is that when I wash it and put it back on the bed my arms and shoulders ache like mad putting it back on the bed. But the results are worth it. And the whole thing only cost $20 - and that was what we paid for the fur fabric blanket from Big Lots 2 years ago. So its paid for itself really as I already had the extra large snaps in my sewing basket.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if it`s the Brit eccentricity in me or not, but I name everything.
> My freezer is called Frosty, my electric throw is Oleg, the afghan I made for the state fair is Mounty. And the gorgeous fur fabric comforter cover I made last year out of blankets is called Plushy. The bottom half of the comforter cover is from our dark blue electric blanket that died a few years ago. I just unpicked it, and cut it in a Queen sized bed shape the same size as a top sheet. I then sewed it together, and at the bottom I sewed about 12 inches on both sides, and hand sewed extra large snaps on it to keep the comforter in place.
> I`m so proud of Plushy. I sewed it in a way that I didn`t cut the bottom of it to match the other blanket - I just left it hanging on it where I can tuck it into the mattress so it don`t shift around at night. The only downside is that when I wash it and put it back on the bed my arms and shoulders ache like mad putting it back on the bed. But the results are worth it. And the whole thing only cost $20 - and that was what we paid for the fur fabric blanket from Big Lots 2 years ago. So its paid for itself really as I already had the extra large snaps in my sewing basket.


Weebee, you are very creative & yes we named most things as DH's old truck was Spot! Spot got so old & didn't run that he loaded it onto a trailer & we took a picture & said it was Spot going to market!

One of our bed blankets here is 4 of those small blankets they sell at the $ store for $2.00 & I sewed them together! They are warm & washes easily!

DH brought home Brussel sprouts & neighbor said roast them & they were delicious! I'm almost totally vegetarian & am feeling better than ever so they must be good for me! We eat lots of oranges as DH is allowed all he wants to pick off the ground as they don't sell the one on the ground. Yum!

I made homemade orange rolls like cinnamon rolls that were to Die for! We had homemade biscuits this am with orange marmalade. DH said he knows where he can get honey cheap or it maybe free! Did I mention he is so happy back to work smiling & talking lots more about all of the produce grown here & loves the tractors! I may have quite a time getting him to go home in the Spring!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Weebee, you are very creative & yes we named most things as DH's old truck was Spot! Spot got so old & didn't run that he loaded it onto a trailer & we took a picture & said it was Spot going to market!
> 
> One of our bed blankets here is 4 of those small blankets they sell at the $ store for $2.00 & I sewed them together! They are warm & washes easily!
> 
> ...


Jayne hi, envy you warm weather good food. You sound like you are doing good and happy down there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if it`s the Brit eccentricity in me or not, but I name everything.
> My freezer is called Frosty, my electric throw is Oleg, the afghan I made for the state fair is Mounty. And the gorgeous fur fabric comforter cover I made last year out of blankets is called Plushy. The bottom half of the comforter cover is from our dark blue electric blanket that died a few years ago. I just unpicked it, and cut it in a Queen sized bed shape the same size as a top sheet. I then sewed it together, and at the bottom I sewed about 12 inches on both sides, and hand sewed extra large snaps on it to keep the comforter in place.
> I`m so proud of Plushy. I sewed it in a way that I didn`t cut the bottom of it to match the other blanket - I just left it hanging on it where I can tuck it into the mattress so it don`t shift around at night. The only downside is that when I wash it and put it back on the bed my arms and shoulders ache like mad putting it back on the bed. But the results are worth it. And the whole thing only cost $20 - and that was what we paid for the fur fabric blanket from Big Lots 2 years ago. So its paid for itself really as I already had the extra large snaps in my sewing basket.


I love all of your names Wee Bee. Neat idea to reuse blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's funny. I didn't know cats howled. :lol:


Oh you should hear him. He gets really load and I mean he howls. He also just purrs when he is eating his food. He is a strange cat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Just got home from having a haircut. There are some good bargains out there. Got a sweater for $9.60 - wool I believe.


sounds like you really got a bargain lady . What color is it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's funny. I didn't know cats howled. :lol:


You've missed out on some very special concerts  Ours all carry their own tune and are not harmonious.

When I listened to this, Earl kept right on sleeping and Max woke up and glared at the lap top.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Just got home from having a haircut. There are some good bargains out there. Got a sweater for $9.60 - wool I believe.


That's a great deal LL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if it`s the Brit eccentricity in me or not, but I name everything.
> My freezer is called Frosty, my electric throw is Oleg, the afghan I made for the state fair is Mounty. And the gorgeous fur fabric comforter cover I made last year out of blankets is called Plushy. The bottom half of the comforter cover is from our dark blue electric blanket that died a few years ago. I just unpicked it, and cut it in a Queen sized bed shape the same size as a top sheet. I then sewed it together, and at the bottom I sewed about 12 inches on both sides, and hand sewed extra large snaps on it to keep the comforter in place.
> I`m so proud of Plushy. I sewed it in a way that I didn`t cut the bottom of it to match the other blanket - I just left it hanging on it where I can tuck it into the mattress so it don`t shift around at night. The only downside is that when I wash it and put it back on the bed my arms and shoulders ache like mad putting it back on the bed. But the results are worth it. And the whole thing only cost $20 - and that was what we paid for the fur fabric blanket from Big Lots 2 years ago. So its paid for itself really as I already had the extra large snaps in my sewing basket.


Sounds very cosy Wendy; great examples of re-using and re-cycling.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Weebee, you are very creative & yes we named most things as DH's old truck was Spot! Spot got so old & didn't run that he loaded it onto a trailer & we took a picture & said it was Spot going to market!
> 
> One of our bed blankets here is 4 of those small blankets they sell at the $ store for $2.00 & I sewed them together! They are warm & washes easily!
> 
> ...


You're so lucky to have so many fresh fruits and veggies Janie; I'm glad that life is so good for you and DH in Florida. Roasted brussel sprouts are one of my most favourite veggies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you should hear him. He gets really load and I mean he howls. He also just purrs when he is eating his food. He is a strange cat.


Willie probably says this to you too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This could be Earl. If he has half a chance, he will check out whatever is in my glass or cup


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if it`s the Brit eccentricity in me or not, but I name everything.
> My freezer is called Frosty, my electric throw is Oleg, the afghan I made for the state fair is Mounty. And the gorgeous fur fabric comforter cover I made last year out of blankets is called Plushy. The bottom half of the comforter cover is from our dark blue electric blanket that died a few years ago. I just unpicked it, and cut it in a Queen sized bed shape the same size as a top sheet. I then sewed it together, and at the bottom I sewed about 12 inches on both sides, and hand sewed extra large snaps on it to keep the comforter in place.
> I`m so proud of Plushy. I sewed it in a way that I didn`t cut the bottom of it to match the other blanket - I just left it hanging on it where I can tuck it into the mattress so it don`t shift around at night. The only downside is that when I wash it and put it back on the bed my arms and shoulders ache like mad putting it back on the bed. But the results are worth it. And the whole thing only cost $20 - and that was what we paid for the fur fabric blanket from Big Lots 2 years ago. So its paid for itself really as I already had the extra large snaps in my sewing basket.


Our whole family has nick names for things too. Especially people. Our next door neighbor had a pony tail and bald on top. My son's call him hair do.
Plushy sounds really warm. Did you get your hat finished?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Weebee, you are very creative & yes we named most things as DH's old truck was Spot! Spot got so old & didn't run that he loaded it onto a trailer & we took a picture & said it was Spot going to market!
> 
> One of our bed blankets here is 4 of those small blankets they sell at the $ store for $2.00 & I sewed them together! They are warm & washes easily!
> 
> ...


Bonn told me about roasted brussel sprouts and I love them.
Tell us more about the homemade orange rolls. They sound delish. That is nice that Dh is so happy. Men need to have a purpose in live.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've missed out on some very special concerts  Ours all carry their own tune and are not harmonious.
> 
> When I listened to this, Earl kept right on sleeping and Max woke up and glared at the lap top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Willie probably says this to you too


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day CB? Is Chewy now an official name?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Is Chewy now an official name?


It was nice. My DB came over today and actually sat down and visited. He never visits. His last dog had to be put down last week. He has lost 3 dogs in a year like us. He wanted to see our baby. My son told the vet his name is Chewy so he is up holding his name. :roll: You can't take your shoe off with him taking off with it. I am getting my after Christmas work out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've missed out on some very special concerts  Ours all carry their own tune and are not harmonious.
> 
> When I listened to this, Earl kept right on sleeping and Max woke up and glared at the lap top.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This could be Earl. If he has half a chance, he will check out whatever is in my glass or cup


Willie use to drink out of my glass when I wasn't looking . Think it was because of the ice cubes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was nice. My DB came over today and actually sat down and visited. He never visits. His last dog had to be put down last week. He has lost 3 dogs in a year like us. He wanted to see our baby. My son told the vet his name is Chewy so he is up holding his name. :roll: You can't take your shoe off with him taking off with it. I am getting my after Christmas work out.


Not too long after Hugo the cat showed up at our place, DH invited him into the house. A few days after that Hugo peed in DH's slipper :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was nice. My DB came over today and actually sat down and visited. He never visits. His last dog had to be put down last week. He has lost 3 dogs in a year like us. He wanted to see our baby. My son told the vet his name is Chewy so he is up holding his name. :roll: You can't take your shoe off with him taking off with it. I am getting my after Christmas work out.


Oh my gosh next we will find out you are wearing two different shoes. Best keep a pair high up just in case you need a pair that are the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite ladies.

God Bless


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our whole family has nick names for things too. Especially people. Our next door neighbor had a pony tail and bald on top. My son's call him hair do.
> Plushy sounds really warm. *Did you get your hat finished?*


*

I sure did Bumpy.....about 3am Thursday morning. Its hardly been off my head since.
I`m still waiting for walmart to stock up on size 7 DPN`s. If I don`t get them by the end of this month, will have to order them online and have them shipped to store. 
Hubby went to Ben Franklins after work Thursday to see if they had any. And they were out too. They offered to order them, but wasn`t going to pay $15 for bamboo ones which was the only sort they had at their store.
Oh well I`ve waited this long - another few weeks won`t matter. I have plenty of other projects to go on with. Am still knitting my sons rug. As a matter of fact I was knitting it in bed earlier while listening to Mark Levin on my wireless headphones. It was so cold I was aching all over, so I switched on Oleg, and climbed under the covers and did some knitting for 2 hours while I warmed up. It was pure luxury for me to have warm legs for the first time today.
*


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sounds like you really got a bargain lady . What color is it?


YL, Pink ribbed. Also got a long, soft cardigan for $24.00. That seemed like a lot of money to me. But it was a nice siliver gray color.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a great deal LL!


 :-D :thumbup: They're out there.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

P


WendyBee said:


> I sure did Bumpy.....about 3am Thursday morning. Its hardly been off my head since.
> I`m still waiting for walmart to stock up on size 7 DPN`s. If I don`t get them by the end of this month, will have to order them online and have them shipped to store.
> Hubby went to Ben Franklins after work Thursday to see if they had any. And they were out too. They offered to order them, but wasn`t going to pay $15 for bamboo ones which was the only sort they had at their store.
> Oh well I`ve waited this long - another few weeks won`t matter. I have plenty of other projects to go on with. Am still knitting my sons rug. As a matter of fact I was knitting it in bed earlier while listening to Mark Levin on my wireless headphones. It was so cold I was aching all over, so I switched on Oleg, and climbed under the covers and did some knitting for 2 hours while I warmed up. It was pure luxury for me to have warm legs for the first time today.


Wish I could send you some heat as I try to stay in the shade & not move too much in order to stay cool. The neighbors sit outside in the sun, but they know I have a hand fan & in the shade! Everyone is so nice & one lady just got out of hospital so I'm going to make her orange rolls.

The orange rolls I make with biscuit dough rolled out with butter & orange juice I thicken with sugar & corn starch spread on biscuit dough then rolled up & cut 1" long & put into a round cake pan cut side up & bake until golden brown & then a little powdered sugar, milk & vanilla for the frosting. Yum, yum, yum!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KP must have fixed the IPAD problem as before I couldn't read as they would run together or 1/2 of one quote on top of another so just didn't read Denim Country.

Hope it is fixed as was missing most conversations. So if I missed birthday I'm wishing you had a great day.

I'm feeling great just trying to stay cool. I hang out all of our laundry so think that movement has strengthened my arms. They dry so soft as everyone here rinses with vinegar & they smell heavenly!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> P
> 
> Wish I could send you some heat as I try to stay in the shade & not move too much in order to stay cool. The neighbors sit outside in the sun, but they know I have a hand fan & in the shade! Everyone is so nice & one lady just got out of hospital so I'm going to make her orange rolls.
> 
> The orange rolls I make with biscuit dough rolled out with butter & orange juice I thicken with sugar & corn starch spread on biscuit dough then rolled up & cut 1" long & put into a round cake pan cut side up & bake until golden brown & then a little powdered sugar, milk & vanilla for the frosting. Yum, yum, yum!


Yummmm!


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

Ladies, I am so proud of a closet fix and want to share. I have always had problems being able to tell black from navy blue and have had several fashion disasters wearing navy pants and black sweaters, etc. There was that time I wore 2 different navy blue shoes to church....... but anyway, tired of problems, I brainstormed and used yarn to solve my problems. I have tied bright blue yarn to the hangers for navy pants and bright red yarn to the hangers for black pants. No more fashion disasters for me and the fix was yarn! Knitting to the rescue!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> Ladies, I am so proud of a closet fix and want to share. I have always had problems being able to tell black from navy blue and have had several fashion disasters wearing navy pants and black sweaters, etc. There was that time I wore 2 different navy blue shoes to church....... but anyway, tired of problems, I brainstormed and used yarn to solve my problems. I have tied bright blue yarn to the hangers for navy pants and bright red yarn to the hangers for black pants. No more fashion disasters for me and the fix was yarn! Knitting to the rescue!!!


Yayyy! What a great idea. I don't know if I could be that organized. Thank you for the idea! You are a smart lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not too long after Hugo the cat showed up at our place, DH invited him into the house. A few days after that Hugo peed in DH's slipper :XD:


 :XD:
We were sitting around the pool a few years ago. My grands were here plus my sister. Mitch (  ) would try to pull the kids off the diving board to save them. My sister was really bragging how smart he was. He ran around the house and came up behind my sister and peed on her. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: She didn't think he was so smart after that. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:
> We were sitting around the pool a few years ago. My grands were here plus my sister. Mitch (  ) would try to pull the kids off the diving board to save them. My sister was really bragging how smart he was. He ran around the house and came up behind my sister and peed on her. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: She didn't think he was so smart after that. :lol:


Oh, my!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, Pink ribbed. Also got a long, soft cardigan for $24.00. That seemed like a lot of money to me. But it was a nice siliver gray color.


My favorite colors right now pink and silver gray. Not a bad price at all.

It is fun isn't it to find something you love and on sale too. I love shopping like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> KP must have fixed the IPAD problem as before I couldn't read as they would run together or 1/2 of one quote on top of another so just didn't read Denim Country.
> 
> Hope it is fixed as was missing most conversations. So if I missed birthday I'm wishing you had a great day.
> 
> I'm feeling great just trying to stay cool. I hang out all of our laundry so think that movement has strengthened my arms. They dry so soft as everyone here rinses with vinegar & they smell heavenly!


Ya know Jayne it's not nice to tease us with your warm weather and fruits and food. It's cold up here , and you are toasty and in fruit heaven. we are doing the best we can with fruit that is not ripe we buy. :XD


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:
> We were sitting around the pool a few years ago. My grands were here plus my sister. Mitch (  ) would try to pull the kids off the diving board to save them. My sister was really bragging how smart he was. He ran around the house and came up behind my sister and peed on her. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: She didn't think he was so smart after that. :lol:


not funny. I had a friends dog lift his leg and pee on me. I also had a dog who would come up behind people and goose them in the behind. It was a riot watching people's face when he did it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I sure did Bumpy.....about 3am Thursday morning. Its hardly been off my head since.
> I`m still waiting for walmart to stock up on size 7 DPN`s. If I don`t get them by the end of this month, will have to order them online and have them shipped to store.
> Hubby went to Ben Franklins after work Thursday to see if they had any. And they were out too. They offered to order them, but wasn`t going to pay $15 for bamboo ones which was the only sort they had at their store.
> Oh well I`ve waited this long - another few weeks won`t matter. I have plenty of other projects to go on with. Am still knitting my sons rug. As a matter of fact I was knitting it in bed earlier while listening to Mark Levin on my wireless headphones. It was so cold I was aching all over, so I switched on Oleg, and climbed under the covers and did some knitting for 2 hours while I warmed up. It was pure luxury for me to have warm legs for the first time today.


Would love to see your hat Wendy and glad that you finally felt warm. Maybe leg warmers are your next project after the rug?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Oaks Girl said:


> Ladies, I am so proud of a closet fix and want to share. I have always had problems being able to tell black from navy blue and have had several fashion disasters wearing navy pants and black sweaters, etc. There was that time I wore 2 different navy blue shoes to church....... but anyway, tired of problems, I brainstormed and used yarn to solve my problems. I have tied bright blue yarn to the hangers for navy pants and bright red yarn to the hangers for black pants. No more fashion disasters for me and the fix was yarn! Knitting to the rescue!!!


Good idea


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:
> We were sitting around the pool a few years ago. My grands were here plus my sister. Mitch (  ) would try to pull the kids off the diving board to save them. My sister was really bragging how smart he was. He ran around the house and came up behind my sister and peed on her. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: She didn't think he was so smart after that. :lol:


 :lol: You must have a lot of good Mitch stories!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ya know Jayne it's not nice to tease us with your warm weather and fruits and food. It's cold up here , and you are toasty and in fruit heaven. we are doing the best we can with fruit that is not ripe we buy. :XD


Prices for imported fruits and veggies have gone through the roof here what with drought and bad weather in your southern states and our sinking Canadian dollar. A small head of cauliflower is $6 - $7 so that's now off the shopping list.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> not funny. I had a friends dog lift his leg and pee on me. I also had a dog who would come up behind people and goose them in the behind. It was a riot watching people's face when he did it.


DB#2 had a big puppy that would do the same thing from behind and even worse would run right into anyone's crotch from the front. It took a while to train him to stop.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

these little critters know how to dance




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1068444966520272


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see your hat Wendy and glad that you finally felt warm. *Maybe leg warmers are your next project after the rug?*


Hey now westy....there`s a thought. And a very good one too may I say.
The cold weather this week came in so fast that it didn`t give time for the house to warm up. Today is the first time in ages my legs weren`t cold. Its supposed to be nice Saturday - about mid 50s. Hopefully it will give the pipes time to thaw out which froze two days ago. I knew I should`ve kept my trap shut when I bragged about having a hot shower after letting the taps trickling with water a few days ago. Actually it was hubbys fault. Because after he had his shower later that afternoon, he forgot to let the taps drip again after he turned the water off in the shower.
I told him we`d better get water back by Sunday afternoon as we`re in for another 7-10 days of below freezing temps all of next week.


Yikes its nearly 4am. Time to get off here.
I was working on my sons knitted rug which was a waste of time as I noticed I made a mistake in it and had to take back most of what I started at 6pm. Not a happy bunny tonight its fair to say


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> P
> 
> Wish I could send you some heat as I try to stay in the shade & not move too much in order to stay cool. The neighbors sit outside in the sun, but they know I have a hand fan & in the shade! Everyone is so nice & one lady just got out of hospital so I'm going to make her orange rolls.
> 
> The orange rolls I make with biscuit dough rolled out with butter & orange juice I thicken with sugar & corn starch spread on biscuit dough then rolled up & cut 1" long & put into a round cake pan cut side up & bake until golden brown & then a little powdered sugar, milk & vanilla for the frosting. Yum, yum, yum!


They sound absolutely divine Janie....I am so making those orange rolls this week sometime. I was telling hubby about you making them, and I described how you made them so now he wants to try them too. i`ve never been a fan of cinnamon, but did like the orange ones they sell next to the cinnamon roll mix in the supermarkets.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My favorite colors right now pink and silver gray. Not a bad price at all.
> 
> It is fun isn't it to find something you love and on sale too. I love shopping like that.


YL, those are my favorite colors right now, too. I think it is the style. Also, light turquoise and gray. They are showing gray a lot this year - silver gray is so nice. Not dull.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> They sound absolutely divine Janie....I am so making those orange rolls this week sometime. I was telling hubby about you making them, and I described how you made them so now he wants to try them too. i`ve never been a fan of cinnamon, but did like the orange ones they sell next to the cinnamon roll mix in the supermarkets.
> Thanks for the idea.


Hope you enjoy the orange rolls as much as we do. I've lost a little weight by eating all these veggies. Bacon is the only meat I've bought & it is very expensive, but it sure makes the cabbage taste great.

Has anyone heard from Lovethelake? Hope she is doing great!

I'm sorry you had frozen pipes again that has to be difficult! I had hoped with the insulation you wouldn't have that problem. Wishing you could visit us for this warm weather. I was in the pool at 10 am then the hot tub just in then out as shouldn't get in at all but cannot resist!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, those are my favorite colors right now, too. I think it is the style. Also, light turquoise and gray. They are showing gray a lot this year - silver gray is so nice. Not dull.


Another gorgeous colour combination that is my new fave is black and medium blue. I am awestruck on how good they go together in my sons knitted rug.
I`m definitely going to make a rug for me in medium blue/black for me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hope you enjoy the orange rolls as much as we do. I've lost a little weight by eating all these veggies. Bacon is the only meat I've bought & it is very expensive, but it sure makes the cabbage taste great.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Lovethelake? Hope she is doing great!
> 
> I'm sorry you had frozen pipes again that has to be difficult! I had hoped with the insulation you wouldn't have that problem. Wishing you could visit us for this warm weather. I was in the pool at 10 am then the hot tub just in then out as shouldn't get in at all but cannot resist!


Oh what luxury Janie....the pool looks so gorgeous and inviting.
I might just join you next week if we get just a sniff at the 1 billion Powerball lottery tonight


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh what luxury Janie....the pool looks so gorgeous and inviting.
> I might just join you next week if we get just a sniff at the 1 billion Powerball lottery tonight


As they say on TV Come on down! We bought tickets & if we win I'll see to it you & DH visits us!

I like this area but think DH loves it here & he may not want to go home! After work, he showers & jumps into the pool & then soaks his feet in the hot tub! Then we set veggies for dinner!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Another gorgeous colour combination that is my new fave is black and medium blue. I am awestruck on how good they go together in my sons knitted rug.
> I`m definitely going to make a rug for me in medium blue/black for me.


Sounds great. I bought a top and the color is not right for me. An eggplant color. Do you have any ideas as to what to put next to it? (scarf or something).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> these little critters know how to dance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hope you enjoy the orange rolls as much as we do. I've lost a little weight by eating all these veggies. Bacon is the only meat I've bought & it is very expensive, but it sure makes the cabbage taste great.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Lovethelake? Hope she is doing great!
> 
> I'm sorry you had frozen pipes again that has to be difficult! I had hoped with the insulation you wouldn't have that problem. Wishing you could visit us for this warm weather. I was in the pool at 10 am then the hot tub just in then out as shouldn't get in at all but cannot resist!


Janie, that picture is so unfair. We just had 2" of snow dumped on us last night.

I am so glad you are enjoying yourself in Fla. With your improved health, it was a really great move for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WoW!http://www.facebook.com/parehan.k/videos/10153324118371794/


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

Janeway - Good grief - where is that pool and why am I not in it????

Oh, to be somewhere lying by a pool and reading and snoozing and maybe a little knitting. That is the life for me! On the other hand, I can't stand Florida in the summer. Aren't I picky!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prices for imported fruits and veggies have gone through the roof here what with drought and bad weather in your southern states and our sinking Canadian dollar. A small head of cauliflower is $6 - $7 so that's now off the shopping list.


That is crazy! Our milk prices are down but butter and cheese are up. Eggs are out of the roof. Almost $8.00. for 3 dozen eggs. Now that makes me mad. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> these little critters know how to dance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hey now westy....there`s a thought. And a very good one too may I say.
> The cold weather this week came in so fast that it didn`t give time for the house to warm up. Today is the first time in ages my legs weren`t cold. Its supposed to be nice Saturday - about mid 50s. Hopefully it will give the pipes time to thaw out which froze two days ago. I knew I should`ve kept my trap shut when I bragged about having a hot shower after letting the taps trickling with water a few days ago. Actually it was hubbys fault. Because after he had his shower later that afternoon, he forgot to let the taps drip again after he turned the water off in the shower.
> I told him we`d better get water back by Sunday afternoon as we`re in for another 7-10 days of below freezing temps all of next week.
> 
> ...


I hate to hear that about your pipes plus having to rip. I feel your pain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hope you enjoy the orange rolls as much as we do. I've lost a little weight by eating all these veggies. Bacon is the only meat I've bought & it is very expensive, but it sure makes the cabbage taste great.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Lovethelake? Hope she is doing great!
> 
> I'm sorry you had frozen pipes again that has to be difficult! I had hoped with the insulation you wouldn't have that problem. Wishing you could visit us for this warm weather. I was in the pool at 10 am then the hot tub just in then out as shouldn't get in at all but cannot resist!


I heard for LTL's the day after Christmas. She is enjoying the new grand plus she has helped her parents move. I miss her.
Enjoy the water Janie. Looks beautiful at your snowbird home. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> As they say on TV Come on down! We bought tickets & if we win I'll see to it you & DH visits us!
> 
> I like this area but think DH loves it here & he may not want to go home! After work, he showers & jumps into the pool & then soaks his feet in the hot tub! Then we set veggies for dinner!


  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A Minister passing through his church
> In the middle of the day,
> Decided to pause by the altar
> To see who come to pray.
> ...


♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> Janeway - Good grief - where is that pool and why am I not in it????
> 
> Oh, to be somewhere lying by a pool and reading and snoozing and maybe a little knitting. That is the life for me! On the other hand, I can't stand Florida in the summer. Aren't I picky!


Oh, to be in Florida. Janeway, you are so fortunate.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.nowtheendbegins.com/obama-privately-campaigning-to-take-over-as-un-secretary-general/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hope you enjoy the orange rolls as much as we do. I've lost a little weight by eating all these veggies. Bacon is the only meat I've bought & it is very expensive, but it sure makes the cabbage taste great.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Lovethelake? Hope she is doing great!
> 
> I'm sorry you had frozen pipes again that has to be difficult! I had hoped with the insulation you wouldn't have that problem. Wishing you could visit us for this warm weather. I was in the pool at 10 am then the hot tub just in then out as shouldn't get in at all but cannot resist!


I'm not one for hot tubs, but I love your pool Janie! With all that good food and swimming, you must be feeling much better too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not one for hot tubs, but I love your pool Janie! With all that good food and swimming, you must be feeling much better too.


You must be so happy, Janway!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hey now westy....there`s a thought. And a very good one too may I say.
> The cold weather this week came in so fast that it didn`t give time for the house to warm up. Today is the first time in ages my legs weren`t cold. Its supposed to be nice Saturday - about mid 50s. Hopefully it will give the pipes time to thaw out which froze two days ago. I knew I should`ve kept my trap shut when I bragged about having a hot shower after letting the taps trickling with water a few days ago. Actually it was hubbys fault. Because after he had his shower later that afternoon, he forgot to let the taps drip again after he turned the water off in the shower.
> I told him we`d better get water back by Sunday afternoon as we`re in for another 7-10 days of below freezing temps all of next week.
> 
> ...


Oh Wee bee do hope you have water by next week. Not fun I am sure.

You have to make legging.I had a problem today have on e legging done and then could not find the yarn to make next one. It took a couple of hours but found the other skein in one of the bins.
Got my scarf pin and block. Have to wait for that to dry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You must be so happy, Janway!


Wouldn't it be nice to just lay around that pool . It looks so very warm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prices for imported fruits and veggies have gone through the roof here what with drought and bad weather in your southern states and our sinking Canadian dollar. A small head of cauliflower is $6 - $7 so that's now off the shopping list.


It is also bad here. Prices get higher and products are smaller.

Can't believe what you have to pay for cauliflower. Would it be cheaper to buy frozen?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A Minister passing through his church
> In the middle of the day,
> Decided to pause by the altar
> To see who come to pray.
> ...


That was beautiful; thank you Joey!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, those are my favorite colors right now, too. I think it is the style. Also, light turquoise and gray. They are showing gray a lot this year - silver gray is so nice. Not dull.


Love grey for last two years and the turquoise to. How is your weather there. sounds like WeeBee 's is getting cold. We are getting colder here.Below 0 at night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WoW!http://www.facebook.com/parehan.k/videos/10153324118371794/


Wow is right. Do you think she used to be a dancer?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A Minister passing through his church
> In the middle of the day,
> Decided to pause by the altar
> To see who come to pray.
> ...


Beautiful Joey.

How are you doing? Did you get sleet the other day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow is right. Do you think she used to be a dancer?


I tried to see if she was young but she looks old. The looked on peoples faces was funny. I think she is a still a dancer and a good one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie, that picture is so unfair. We just had 2" of snow dumped on us last night.
> 
> I am so glad you are enjoying yourself in Fla. With your improved health, it was a really great move for you.


snow yuck. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> Ladies, I am so proud of a closet fix and want to share. I have always had problems being able to tell black from navy blue and have had several fashion disasters wearing navy pants and black sweaters, etc. There was that time I wore 2 different navy blue shoes to church....... but anyway, tired of problems, I brainstormed and used yarn to solve my problems. I have tied bright blue yarn to the hangers for navy pants and bright red yarn to the hangers for black pants. No more fashion disasters for me and the fix was yarn! Knitting to the rescue!!!


What a great idea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is crazy! Our milk prices are down but butter and cheese are up. Eggs are out of the roof. Almost $8.00. for 3 dozen eggs. Now that makes me mad. :x


I used to pay $4 / dozen for eggs but Karen got badly hurt last year and couldn't keep up with her chicks. Local free range eggs are $4 - $6 / dozen and grocery store eggs are just under $3.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Wee bee do hope you have water by next week. Not fun I am sure.
> 
> You have to make legging.I had a problem today have on e legging done and then could not find the yarn to make next one. It took a couple of hours but found the other skein in one of the bins.
> Got my scarf pin and block. Have to wait for that to dry.


 :thumbup: You had a productive day Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Wee bee do hope you have water by next week. Not fun I am sure.
> 
> You have to make legging.I had a problem today have on e legging done and then could not find the yarn to make next one. It took a couple of hours but found the other skein in one of the bins.
> Got my scarf pin and block. Have to wait for that to dry.


I am glad you found your yarn for the other legging.
What scarf did you make this time? Pics please.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is also bad here. Prices get higher and products are smaller.
> 
> Can't believe what you have to pay for cauliflower. Would it be cheaper to buy frozen?


Frozen is cheaper but I usually take raw veggies and cheese to work for lunch. Lunch is now mainly carrots, cucumber, celery, and/or broccoli. Fresh root veggies and mushrooms haven't gone up as much so buy them for cooking dinner along with frozen corn and peas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried to see if she was young but she looks old. The looked on peoples faces was funny. I think she is a still a dancer and a good one.


I think she's old and was remembering what it was like to dance like that. Good for her, the look on her face was priceless.

A good friend from my first permanent job was a dancer in England and Europe but got polio in the late 50's before the vaccine was available for everyone. She was paralyzed from the waist down but stayed very active including the para Olympics and Commonwealth Games and she never lost her love of dancing. She came to Edmonton because she had an older half-sister there, but ended up moving back to England. I learned so much about facing life's challenges from her; she was a very special person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Frozen is cheaper but I usually take raw veggies and cheese to work for lunch. Lunch is now mainly carrots, cucumber, celery, and/or broccoli. Fresh root veggies and mushrooms haven't gone up as much so buy them for cooking dinner along with frozen corn and peas.


I am craving fresh veggies. I had some left over cheese dip, homemade broth and added frozen broccoli ,carrots and cauliflower for soup tonight. I wish I had made more . I used my new pressure cooker.It was pretty good.
You sure eat healthy WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am craving fresh veggies. I had some left over cheese dip, homemade broth and added frozen broccoli ,carrots and cauliflower for soup tonight. I wish I had made more . I used my new pressure cooker.It was pretty good.
> You sure eat healthy WCK.


I love soup! I still have a turkey carcass in the freezer and should make soup tomorrow. Today was such a damp, foggy day that I should have made some today.

I try to eat healthy, but DH can be a very bad influence -- he buys treats :evil: and he usually doesn't eat them!

So you've got your pressure cooker all figured out now? How does the soup compare to cooking on stove top or slow cooker?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love soup! I still have a turkey carcass in the freezer and should make soup tomorrow. Today was such a damp, foggy day that I should have made some today.
> 
> I try to eat healthy, but DH can be a very bad influence -- he buys treats :evil: and he usually doesn't eat them!
> 
> So you've got your pressure cooker all figured out now? How does the soup compare to cooking on stove top or slow cooker?


I have figured out most of it. I don't know how to program the low cooking part yet. It is so easy. I have made cabbage soup and this. I forgot I put noodles in the soup.I just dump everything in and close the lid and program. Go off and come back and supper is ready. My son loves his too. He made sweet and sour chicken tonight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to just lay around that pool . It looks so very warm.


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love grey for last two years and the turquoise to. How is your weather there. sounds like WeeBee 's is getting cold. We are getting colder here.Below 0 at night.


Yes, cold!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Thumper! I miss you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she's old and was remembering what it was like to dance like that. Good for her, the look on her face was priceless.
> 
> A good friend from my first permanent job was a dancer in England and Europe but got polio in the late 50's before the vaccine was available for everyone. She was paralyzed from the waist down but stayed very active including the para Olympics and Commonwealth Games and she never lost her love of dancing. She came to Edmonton because she had an older half-sister there, but ended up moving back to England. I learned so much about facing life's challenges from her; she was a very special person.


She is a fighter and over
comer. Good for her. Bless her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Thumper! I miss you!


Happy Birthday, Thumper!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds great. I bought a top and the color is not right for me. An eggplant color. Do you have any ideas as to what to put next to it? (scarf or something).


Maybe a darker green scarf, or cardigan perhaps?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Thumpy.
Please stop and stay hello, its ages since we have seen you. Hope everything is ok in your world.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Maybe a darker green scarf, or cardigan perhaps?


Thank you, WendyBee - I'll look around for any green scarves I have. Sounds like a good idea... A cardigan won't work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have figured out most of it. I don't know how to program the low cooking part yet. It is so easy. I have made cabbage soup and this. I forgot I put noodles in the soup.I just dump everything in and close the lid and program. Go off and come back and supper is ready. My son loves his too. He made sweet and sour chicken tonight.


So it cooks at higher heat than the slow cooker?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Thumper! Hope you had a great day. How is the new grandbaby and the twins?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Thumper happy birthday . this year has to be a very happy one for you with a new baby and son awards.

Like Wee Bee said stop by once and a while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is a fighter and over
> comer. Good for her. Bless her.


She was a very special lady and I miss her a lot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Thumper happy birthday . this year has to be a very happy one for you with a new baby and son awards.
> 
> Like Wee Bee said stop by once and a while.


Hi Yarnie, how was your day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So it cooks at higher heat than the slow cooker?


Yes it is a steam cooker.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, how was your day?


Sorry didn't answer last night to busy doing what I should not have done.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy we got 6 numbers on the Powerball Saturday night. Unfortunately they were on two tickets.Still, 15 bucks is 15 bucks.
Hubby bought himself 2 packs of ciggies, and bought me one of those Nutella Dipper packs, and some orange sherbert for dessert later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy we got 6 numbers on the Powerball Saturday night. Unfortunately they were on two tickets.Still, 15 bucks is 15 bucks.
> Hubby bought himself 2 packs of ciggies, and bought me one of those Nutella Dipper packs, and some orange sherbert for dessert later.


Oh you your right 15 dollars is a deal. Love orange sherbert be over to share it with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry didn't answer last night to busy doing what I should not have done.


What did you do that you should not have done?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I spent the day with my mother. First the lung Dr. He had good news the spot on her lungs that he has been watching is not cancer. It has shrink. Bad news is that is has to be on oxygen when she is up and about. She wasn't happy about that . She doesn't want to have to drag it around with her but that is what happens when you smoke for over 40 years.
The rest of the time we just did a little shopping for both of us.
What did everyone else do today? It is cold here . Sunny the last 2 days and rain again tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry didn't answer last night to busy doing what I should not have done.


Tell all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy we got 6 numbers on the Powerball Saturday night. Unfortunately they were on two tickets.Still, 15 bucks is 15 bucks.
> Hubby bought himself 2 packs of ciggies, and bought me one of those Nutella Dipper packs, and some orange sherbert for dessert later.


 :thumbup: nice little bonus for you Wendy. I saw the lottery line ups on the news; the size of the prize is mind boggling.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Tell all!


reading sites I should not have. There are a lot of angry people on KP . More then there were before. Maybe they were here but did not pay attention before.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> reading sites I should not have. There are a lot of angry people on KP . More then there were before. Maybe they were here but did not pay attention before.


I think we are all guilty of that at one time or another. 
I love my Denim friends. They are the best. They never let you down . I am always cheered up by all of you. I enjoy everyday meeting with you. You have been with me thru some trials. Thanks friends. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yesterday at church we only had praise , worship and prayer. After pastor shared a Psalm with us. I want to share it with all of you. 
Psalm 5New International Version (NIV)
Psalm 5[a]
For the director of music. For pipes. A psalm of David.

1 
Listen to my words, Lord,
consider my lament.
2 
Hear my cry for help,
my King and my God,
for to you I pray.

3 
In the morning, Lord, you hear my voice;
in the morning I lay my requests before you
and wait expectantly.
4 
For you are not a God who is pleased with wickedness;
with you, evil people are not welcome.
5 
The arrogant cannot stand
in your presence.
You hate all who do wrong;
6 
you destroy those who tell lies.
The bloodthirsty and deceitful
you, Lord, detest.
7 
But I, by your great love,
can come into your house;
in reverence I bow down
toward your holy temple.

8 
Lead me, Lord, in your righteousness
because of my enemies
make your way straight before me.
9 
Not a word from their mouth can be trusted;
their heart is filled with malice.
Their throat is an open grave;
with their tongues they tell lies.
10 
Declare them guilty, O God!
Let their intrigues be their downfall.
Banish them for their many sins,
for they have rebelled against you.
11 
But let all who take refuge in you be glad;
let them ever sing for joy.
Spread your protection over them,
that those who love your name may rejoice in you.

12 
Surely, Lord, you bless the righteous;
you surround them with your favor as with a shield.
Footnotes:

Psalm 5:1 In Hebrew texts 5:1-12 is numbered 5:2-13.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yesterday at church we only had praise , worship and prayer. After pastor shared a Psalm with us. I want to share it with all of you.
> Psalm 5New International Version (NIV)
> Psalm 5[a]
> For the director of music. For pipes. A psalm of David.
> ...


Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we are all guilty of that at one time or another.
> I love my Denim friends. They are the best. They never let you down . I am always cheered up by all of you. I enjoy everyday meeting with you. You have been with me thru some trials. Thanks friends. XX ♥


yes it is that and more. Share care and a bit of fun. Makes for a happy place. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I spent the day with my mother. First the lung Dr. He had good news the spot on her lungs that he has been watching is not cancer. It has shrink. Bad news is that is has to be on oxygen when she is up and about. She wasn't happy about that . She doesn't want to have to drag it around with her but that is what happens when you smoke for over 40 years.
> The rest of the time we just did a little shopping for both of us.
> What did everyone else do today? It is cold here . Sunny the last 2 days and rain again tomorrow.


I'm glad for the good news and as for the bad, one of my BIL would say "it beats the alternative". A friend has COPD and wears a portable tank on her hip so she doesn't have to use a trolley or long hose. Do you think something like that would work for your Mom?

It was cold here too. We had sleet mixed with tiny balls of what looked like hail this morning and then just rain for the rest of the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I spent the day with my mother. First the lung Dr. He had good news the spot on her lungs that he has been watching is not cancer. It has shrink. Bad news is that is has to be on oxygen when she is up and about. She wasn't happy about that . She doesn't want to have to drag it around with her but that is what happens when you smoke for over 40 years.
> The rest of the time we just did a little shopping for both of us.
> What did everyone else do today? It is cold here . Sunny the last 2 days and rain again tomorrow.


Glad to hear your mom's spot on lungs is shrinking. She is in good care that is what matters.

Cold we got up to 5 above 0 to day, nights not so good will go below 0. such fun.

Sure Joey is colder then that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad for the good news and as for the bad, one of my BIL would say "it beats the alternative". A friend has COPD and wears a portable tank on her hip so she doesn't have to use a trolley or long hose. Do you think something like that would work for your Mom?
> 
> It was cold here too. We had sleet mixed with tiny balls of what looked like hail this morning and then just rain for the rest of the day.


That portable tank looks great. Maybe tomorrow we will find out what kind of tank she will get. She had a rough time today uptown. I realized how hard it is for her to do things now. She has always been full of energy and now she has to struggle. Thanks for the tank.
Oh no! I don't want your weather here. DD had a little snow when Solo had it but it melted. Put one of your hats on your head so you won't be cold. Be careful going to work or are you off tomorrow?
How are your parents doing in this cold winter weather?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> reading sites I should not have. There are a lot of angry people on KP . More then there were before. Maybe they were here but did not pay attention before.


I know what you mean, and some are very rude and judgmental too. Ironic that some of the same people who claim that it's wrong to be judgmental and put people into boxes often do just that. Sometimes even in the same post :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we are all guilty of that at one time or another.
> I love my Denim friends. They are the best. They never let you down . I am always cheered up by all of you. I enjoy everyday meeting with you. You have been with me thru some trials. Thanks friends. XX ♥


 :thumbup: You are so right and I feel the same love and support!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yesterday at church we only had praise , worship and prayer. After pastor shared a Psalm with us. I want to share it with all of you.
> Psalm 5New International Version (NIV)
> Psalm 5[a]
> For the director of music. For pipes. A psalm of David.
> ...


Thank you CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes it is that and more. Share care and a bit of fun. Makes for a happy place. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder if Wee Bee has gotten her water back?

LL how are you doing is it cold there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That portable tank looks great. Maybe tomorrow we will find out what kind of tank she will get. She had a rough time today uptown. I realized how hard it is for her to do things now. She has always been full of energy and now she has to struggle. Thanks for the tank.
> Oh no! I don't want your weather here. DD had a little snow when Solo had it but it melted. Put one of your hats on your head so you won't be cold. Be careful going to work or are you off tomorrow?
> How are your parents doing in this cold winter weather?


I have an embarrassing admission to make -- I don't wear hats  If it's raining hard, I pull my hood up. Rain is supposed to continue for the next few days, but I'm off tomorrow.

Winter in Edmonton isn't as bad so far this year -- not as much snow and there have been a few warmer days to break up the really cold ones. On bad days my parents stay in unless they have an important appointment and then one of my brothers will take them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have an embarrassing admission to make -- I don't wear hats  If it's raining hard, I pull my hood up. Rain is supposed to continue for the next few days, but I'm off tomorrow.
> 
> Winter in Edmonton isn't as bad so far this year -- not as much snow and there have been a few warmer days to break up the really cold ones. On bad days my parents stay in unless they have an important appointment and then one of my brothers will take them.


you sound like me. Hubby will ask me where my hat is and tell him oh I have my hood on coat. He just gives me a strange look.

Same here with weather thursday suppose to warm up into 30' heat wave here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have an embarrassing admission to make -- I don't wear hats  If it's raining hard, I pull my hood up. Rain is supposed to continue for the next few days, but I'm off tomorrow.
> 
> Winter in Edmonton isn't as bad so far this year -- not as much snow and there have been a few warmer days to break up the really cold ones. On bad days my parents stay in unless they have an important appointment and then one of my brothers will take them.


I don't wear hats either. I feel silly in them but love them. Only men wear hats here when it is cold like today. They usually have baseball hats on. I do the same with a hoodie.
Ah another rainy day. I hope you get to stay home and cozy up. Have you had the pellet stove going?
I am glad your parent stay inside when it is bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now need to get to bed it's late and need my eyes to work tommorow . Plus my spellling is getting worst and I don't want to use the dictonary so know it is time to go to be.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I spent the day with my mother. First the lung Dr. He had good news the spot on her lungs that he has been watching is not cancer. It has shrink. Bad news is that is has to be on oxygen when she is up and about. She wasn't happy about that . She doesn't want to have to drag it around with her but that is what happens when you smoke for over 40 years.
> The rest of the time we just did a little shopping for both of us.
> What did everyone else do today? It is cold here . Sunny the last 2 days and rain again tomorrow.


Good news and not so good news. Does she have COPD?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder if Wee Bee has gotten her water back?
> 
> LL how are you doing is it cold there?


Hi YL. Yes cold. Do not like the cold. Thank you for thinking of me. How are you?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> *I wonder if Wee Bee has gotten her water back?*
> 
> LL how are you doing is it cold there?


Nope, not yet Yarnie. And it could be a week or two before we do. 

We just got an automated phone call from our electric company to say that we have snow and heavy winds forecasted for today, and we could lose power.
Prayers please. Its bad enough having no water, but to lose power too will be disastrous.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Nope, not yet Yarnie. And it could be a week or two before we do.
> 
> We just got an automated phone call from our electric company to say that we have snow and heavy winds forecasted for today, and we could lose power.
> Prayers please. Its bad enough having no water, but to lose power too will be disastrous.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for WeBee . I pray You give her the water she needs everyday for her house hold. I pray You keep her power on so she will stay warm and cozy. Watch over her and her boys during this winter time snow as they come and go to work. I pray against all disasters with angels watching over them. Lord I pray blessings on this sweet friend. Lord You so good to us I give You the praise and the glory for it. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good news and not so good news. Does she have COPD?


Yes. She was a heavy smoker and is paying for it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. She was a heavy smoker and is paying for it.


My mother never smoked a day in her life and had COPD. It was very difficult for her, so I know what your mom is going through.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I sent out emails . Let me know if you didn't get one from me.XX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: nice little bonus for you Wendy. I saw the lottery line ups on the news; the size of the prize is mind boggling.


I think it will get to the point when they just cancel this lottery if it rolls over again. They have done it in the past and they just start over at a predetermined amount. It gets to the point that the lottery can't handle the one time payout, which is the preferred method of collection.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB do you think Chewy would like his own room? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB do you think Chewy would like his own room? :lol:


Aww that is so cute. Chewy would be a chewy if he had that. The last two mornings I found where he has had melt downs. :shock: :roll:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for WeBee . I pray You give her the water she needs everyday for her house hold. I pray You keep her power on so she will stay warm and cozy. Watch over her and her boys during this winter time snow as they come and go to work. I pray against all disasters with angels watching over them. Lord I pray blessings on this sweet friend. Lord You so good to us I give You the praise and the glory for it. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.


Thanks so much Bumpy.
Your prayers seems to be working as I saw snow being blown off the trees and powerlines.
That`s one less thing to worry about as its supposed to freeze here again tonight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB do you think Chewy would like his own room? :lol:


I love this!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This all I hear from you know who.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This all I hear from you know who.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s brilliant. I am so stealing that.
> Thanks Bumpy
> I didn`t even switch the tv on tonight. If I wanted a lecture, i`d go back to college.


It is all about him and how awesome he is (not). :shock: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you sound like me. Hubby will ask me where my hat is and tell him oh I have my hood on coat. He just gives me a strange look.
> 
> Same here with weather thursday suppose to warm up into 30' heat wave here.


I think that's about where our temps have been lately, just bordering on freezing.

I know a lot of people who love wearing hats (a very good thing!!) Annie must have at least half a dozen and they're all beautiful. I did wear hats when I had my head shaved for a cancer fund raiser a few years ago. Even though it was only Sept., I felt such a chill without my hair that I also wore a hat in the house.

When we lived in Alberta, I always had full winter gear in the car just in case... and there was 1 terrible day that I really needed it and was grateful to have it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't wear hats either. I feel silly in them but love them. Only men wear hats here when it is cold like today. They usually have baseball hats on. I do the same with a hoodie.
> Ah another rainy day. I hope you get to stay home and cozy up. Have you had the pellet stove going?
> I am glad your parent stay inside when it is bad.


The pellet stove has been going all day and the family room is nice and cosy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for WeBee . I pray You give her the water she needs everyday for her house hold. I pray You keep her power on so she will stay warm and cozy. Watch over her and her boys during this winter time snow as they come and go to work. I pray against all disasters with angels watching over them. Lord I pray blessings on this sweet friend. Lord You so good to us I give You the praise and the glory for it. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.


Amen. Hope you're doing ok Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much Bumpy.
> Your prayers seems to be working as I saw snow being blown off the trees and powerlines.
> That`s one less thing to worry about as its supposed to freeze here again tonight.


That's a bit of good news; hope you get your water back soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is all about him and how awesome he is (not). :shock: :roll:


I had the wrong YKW in mind


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is all about him and how awesome he is (not). :shock: :roll:


I can't stand to listen to him. He is a fraud.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The pellet stove has been going all day and the family room is nice and cosy.


Sounds nice. It's cold down south tonight, and the room I'm in gets chilly. You sound nice and cozy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I can't stand to listen to him. He is a fraud.


Hi Bonnie, how have you been?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't wear hats either. I feel silly in them but love them. Only men wear hats here when it is cold like today. They usually have baseball hats on. I do the same with a hoodie.
> Ah another rainy day. I hope you get to stay home and cozy up. Have you had the pellet stove going?
> I am glad your parent stay inside when it is bad.


I like a hood, too, because it keeps my neck warm. I can stand a cold head more than a cold neck, so I always wear a scarf.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't wear hats either. I feel silly in them but love them. Only men wear hats here when it is cold like today. They usually have baseball hats on. I do the same with a hoodie.
> Ah another rainy day. I hope you get to stay home and cozy up. Have you had the pellet stove going?
> I am glad your parent stay inside when it is bad.


I'm like you, CB. I love hats but always feel like it doesn't look right on me. Now I have a little cap that I put some flowers on. I wear that to keep the sun off my head. Sometimes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just stopped by for a minute. Still loving the circular needles! So many stitches needed in this blanket - slow but good therapy.

Time to go to bed - if anyone can sleep after listening to you-know-who. I'm happy though - because it's the last time we have to listen to him give a State of the Union speech! YAYYYYY! One more step toward a better America!

Nite all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Bonnie, how have you been?


Hi, WCK. I've been fine. DH has a cold and cough but is slowly getting better. It's very cold here in the deep South right now.

How have you been?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had the wrong YKW in mind


What does YKW mean? I meant <o was speaking tonight. :| Wah, wah, wah wah is what he said.
:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can't stand to listen to him. He is a fraud.


Movie star. Faux pres.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Looks like pipelines through some environmentally sensitive territory is ok with the Obama admin - to the point where they will work to raise funds for the Kenyan project. And the Buffett rail tankers keep moving that oil ...

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/kelly-mcparland-special-treatment-given-to-kenyan-pipeline-flies-in-the-face-of-u-s-position-on-keystone


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What does YKW mean? I meant <o was speaking tonight. :| Wah, wah, wah wah is what he said.
> :shock:


I figured you meant State of the Union when Wendy replied to you, but when you said "you know who (YKW)" I thought you meant the chronic whiners on KP


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I figured you meant State of the Union when Wendy replied to you, but when you said "you know who (YKW)" I thought you meant the chronic whiners on KP


Oh I get it. 
:lol: I didn't know that was what YKW meant.


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

Joey, beautiful cake - I will take that over the real thing - no calories and the items knit with the skeins will last and last.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I would not count on it being the last. He might try to sneak one in on Jan 12, 2017 before his term expires on Jan 20, 2017. Some say that is the reason he moved it earlier in the month than usual.


Ugh - wouldn't surprise me. I wonder if he and Michelle will be as gracious to the new President and First Lady (not the Clintons I pray) as the Bush's were to them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have missed quite a few Birthdays in the past few weeks. Here is a Birthday Cake for you to share.
> 
> I am having trouble adding the picture.


I must have missed them, too. Happy Birthday!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like pipelines through some environmentally sensitive territory is ok with the Obama admin - to the point where they will work to raise funds for the Kenyan project. And the Buffett rail tankers keep moving that oil ...
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/kelly-mcparland-special-treatment-given-to-kenyan-pipeline-flies-in-the-face-of-u-s-position-on-keystone


Grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I get it.
> :lol: I didn't know that was what YKW meant.


I still don't know what it means. :shock: 

All I can think of is Yarn Kissing Women!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> success


Pretty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee, sorry about the way the weather is treating you. I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

music lessons in Chewy's future? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153876805384533


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, WCK. I've been fine. DH has a cold and cough but is slowly getting better. It's very cold here in the deep South right now.
> 
> How have you been?


I'm doing well too Bonnie; just busy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> success


The best kind of cake! :thumbup: Thanks Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I still don't know what it means. :shock:
> 
> All I can think of is Yarn Kissing Women!


I like your definition Bonnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I miss so much last night I was so tired bed was calling me.

WeeBee I hope and pray your electricity is still on. Bad enough to go with out water.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB to funny, I didn't even bother listening to it. My thought is I heard it all before and what I didn't hear was not worth my time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hat hair is all I can say about wearing hats.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bon glad to hear from you. Yeah you are off and running with your circulars. Must post blanket, when through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I still don't know what it means. :shock:
> 
> All I can think of is Yarn Kissing Women!


Ha Ha funny love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Movie star. Faux pres.


you have that right. Did you see picture they put out before his add dress. It was, no words to discribe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> Joey, beautiful cake - I will take that over the real thing - no calories and the items knit with the skeins will last and last.


Agree, but could ya throw in some chocolate on top. :lol: It goes so well will yarn.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee, sorry about the way the weather is treating you. I hope it gets better soon!


Thanks bon and yarnie ♥♥

I`m so grateful we didn`t lose power yesterday. I`ve been without water weeks at a time, and would rather be without water than electricity - especially in these frigid temperatures.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s brilliant. I am so stealing that.
> Thanks Bumpy
> I didn`t even switch the tv on tonight. If I wanted a lecture, i`d go back to college.


I'm with you WeeBee. I figured I could catch the "highlights" this morning. I even missed those.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I would not count on it being the last. He might try to sneak one in on Jan 12, 2017 before his term expires on Jan 20, 2017. Some say that is the reason he moved it earlier in the month than usual.


I heard talk of Obama wanting to become Secretary of the UN after the current one retires at the end of this year. Perhaps that will keep him busy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard talk of Obama wanting to become Secretary of the UN after the current one retires at the end of this year. Perhaps that will keep him busy.


I hope he doesn't. I hope he just disappears - unheard of forever.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope he doesn't. I hope he just disappears - unheard of forever.


Ditto


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ditto


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> success


 :thumbup: Who wouldn't like that kind of cake?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I still don't know what it means. :shock:
> 
> All I can think of is Yarn Kissing Women!


Wck said it means you know who.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> music lessons in Chewy's future?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like your definition Bonnie


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you have that right. Did you see picture they put out before his add dress. It was, no words to discribe.


No I didn 't see the pic. What was it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard talk of Obama wanting to become Secretary of the UN after the current one retires at the end of this year. Perhaps that will keep him busy.


No we don't need him in that position either. God forbid. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

. Dp


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

theyarnlady said:


> Hat hair is all I can say about wearing hats.


I can confess - I look like the Boston Strangler in a hat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon and yarnie ♥♥
> 
> I`m so grateful we didn`t lose power yesterday. I`ve been without water weeks at a time, and would rather be without water than electricity - especially in these frigid temperatures.


Has it started to warm up yet Wendy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard talk of Obama wanting to become Secretary of the UN after the current one retires at the end of this year. Perhaps that will keep him busy.


I've read some speculative articles saying the same thing. But the UN charter doesn't allow a citizen of a permanent member of the Security Council to be appointed so it would mean either changing the UN charter or having the USA drop out as a permanent member of the Security Council. I think it would be a huge conflict of interest to have a former national leader of a major world power become head of the UN.

Actually I think the UN has outlived it's usefulness for the most part and leadership and membership of several Councils and Committees has become a very bad joke.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> I can confess - I look like the Boston Strangler in a hat.


I can understand feel the same way . Yuck when I look in mirror and see it on. Plus hate hat hair flat as a pancake. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've read some speculative articles saying the same thing. But the UN charter doesn't allow a citizen of a permanent member of the Security Council to be appointed so it would mean either changing the UN charter or having the USA drop out as a permanent member of the Security Council. I think it would be a huge conflict of interest to have a former national leader of a major world power become head of the UN.
> 
> Actually I think the UN has outlived it's usefulness for the most part and leadership and membership of several Councils and Committees has become a very bad joke.


I agree the UN is of no use any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi WCK how was your day? 
Was it busy in shop? How is the weather up there.

I have had the crazyest day . Everything I did was back wards.

My best trick today as it warmed up a bit was to go outside step on patch of ice and did the most wonderful and ungraceful fall I could do. I felt so dumb laying there and getting up was lets just say not any better. 

Should have taken dancing lessons when I was younger would have been more graceful getting up. :0


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> I can confess - I look like the Boston Strangler in a hat.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I bet you don't really . :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK how was your day?
> Was it busy in shop? How is the weather up there.
> 
> I have had the crazyest day . Everything I did was back wards.
> ...


Are you ok? You will be sore tomorrow.

:|


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can understand feel the same way . Yuck when I look in mirror and see it on. Plus hate hat hair flat as a pancake. :roll:


But when it's cold, nothing beats a nice warm hat! And hats are so much fun to knit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK how was your day?
> Was it busy in shop? How is the weather up there.
> 
> I have had the crazyest day . Everything I did was back wards.
> ...


Oh no :shock: I hope you only hurt your dignity and not your body! Are you ok?

Still cool and a few showers today but no snow. I just realized this is a leap year - we will have 29 days next month.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Any new adventures with Chewy today CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Any new adventures with Chewy today CB?


Oh my goodness yes. I slept in today so I had to pay for it. :| Chewy had a melt down. He tore all the grands toys out of their place and my snowmen I had collected. He had made a mess out of the whole room. I don't know how he got things so high up. He only tore the heart off the snowman and chewed up a magazine. Thank God he didn't get my knitting out of my chair. I stayed outside with him today and ran him down. He has been hipped up for 2 days. My son got him a crate. Chewy went right in and has been sleeping all night. He doesn't know the door will be closed on him in a few minutes. We are getting a chain tomorrow so he can run around in circles while I clean the house. I was not very happy today. You know the saying " when mama is not happy ain't nobody happy". :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my goodness yes. I slept in today so I had to pay for it. :| Chewy had a melt down. He tore all the grands toys out of their place and my snowmen I had collected. He had made a mess out of the whole room. I don't know how he got things so high up. He only tore the heart off the snowman and chewed up a magazine. Thank God he didn't get my knitting out of my chair. I stayed outside with him today and ran him down. He has been hipped up for 2 days. My son got him a crate. Chewy went right in and has been sleeping all night. He doesn't know the door will be closed on him in a few minutes. We are getting a chain tomorrow so he can run around in circles while I clean the house. I was not very happy today. You know the saying " when mama is not happy ain't nobody happy". :shock:


I know that saying! I sent you an email.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know that saying! I sent you an email.


Ok I will go look.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No we don't need him in that position either. God forbid. :-o


Oh, dear. The thought of it is killing me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today is another dr day. Dh needs his shoulder looked at. Will be there most of the afternoon. I am going to put a pork roast in the crock. Everyone have a good day. Sunny and 48 here. God is Good all the time.XX &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/obviousmag/photos/a.148095353088.107909.69440448088/10152266163578089/?type=3&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've read some speculative articles saying the same thing. But the UN charter doesn't allow a citizen of a permanent member of the Security Council to be appointed so it would mean either changing the UN charter or having the USA drop out as a permanent member of the Security Council. I think it would be a huge conflict of interest to have a former national leader of a major world power become head of the UN.
> 
> Actually I think the UN has outlived it's usefulness for the most part and leadership and membership of several Councils and Committees has become a very bad joke.


I hope that America does drop out of the UN westy. I am in agreement with you that the UN has outlived its usefulness years ago. Its not the same UN as it once was.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well it wasn`t us who won the Powerball last night. It was one single ticket owner from California. And he said the first thing he`s going to buy is a time share apartment. Is he kidding? He can afford to buy the time share company!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well it was 3 winners of the Powerball last night in California, Tennessee, and Florida.
Congrats to all
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3398706/So-won-Record-breaking-1-5billion-Powerball-numbers-revealed-8-27-34-04-19-10.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is another dr day. Dh needs his shoulder looked at. Will be there most of the afternoon. I am going to put a pork roast in the crock. Everyone have a good day. Sunny and 48 here. God is Good all the time.XX ♥


Let us know how his shoulder is, CB. You are having a warm spell compared to us.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK how was your day?
> Was it busy in shop? How is the weather up there.
> 
> I have had the crazyest day . Everything I did was back wards.
> ...


Poor Yarnie. 
I hope you weren`t too bruised, and it was only your pride that was hurt.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is another dr day. Dh needs his shoulder looked at. Will be there most of the afternoon. I am going to put a pork roast in the crock. Everyone have a good day. Sunny and 48 here. God is Good all the time.XX ♥


I hope Chewy is enjoying the sunshine Bumpy. Wow 48F...sounds like a heatwave LOL
Prayers for a good outcome for your hubbys shoulder at the doctors today. ♥
Pork roast sounds good. I made chili in the crockpot yesterday.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well it was 3 winners of the Powerball last night in California, Tennessee, and Florida.
> Congrats to all
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3398706/So-won-Record-breaking-1-5billion-Powerball-numbers-revealed-8-27-34-04-19-10.html


Darn it Weebee, it wasn't me who won the Powerball! I was going to bring all of you here to the nice weather!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK how was your day?
> Was it busy in shop? How is the weather up there.
> 
> I have had the crazyest day . Everything I did was back wards.
> ...


Oh, Yarnie you be careful - hope you are OK!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My tired family last night!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Darn it Weebee, it wasn't me who won the Powerball! I was going to bring all of you here to the nice weather!


 :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let us know how his shoulder is, CB. You are having a warm spell compared to us.


DH has tendonitis of the rotator cuff. He has meds and needs to do exercise for it. Thanks LL . 
It feels great here today. Just like a Spring day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hope Chewy is enjoying the sunshine Bumpy. Wow 48F...sounds like a heatwave LOL
> Prayers for a good outcome for your hubbys shoulder at the doctors today. ♥
> Pork roast sounds good. I made chili in the crockpot yesterday.


Thanks WeBee.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My tired family last night!


It looks like Dh is having a nice nap with Molly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Joeys for posting the pic for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH has tendonitis of the rotator cuff. He has meds and needs to do exercise for it. Thanks LL .
> It feels great here today. Just like a Spring day.


It sounds painful. I hope he feels better!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH has tendonitis of the rotator cuff. He has meds and needs to do exercise for it. Thanks LL .
> It feels great here today. Just like a Spring day.


I've heard this is very painful. Praying for comfort!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Yarnie you be careful - hope you are OK!


How are you feeling today Yarnie? Hope you've recovered without too much pain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My tired family last night!


 :thumbup: that's a good tired Janie. I'm always amazed at how cats can be comfortable in the strangest positions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH has tendonitis of the rotator cuff. He has meds and needs to do exercise for it. Thanks LL .
> It feels great here today. Just like a Spring day.


Sorry to hear about DH's shoulder, I've heard injured rotator cuffs are very painful. Would throwing a ball for Chewy be considered good exercise?

How was Chewy's first night in the crate?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

She is just too cute!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=945218712180792


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear about DH's shoulder, I've heard injured rotator cuffs are very painful. Would throwing a ball for Chewy be considered good exercise?
> 
> How was Chewy's first night in the crate?


Dh has been moaning so I know he has been in pain. We still don't know what the exercise will be yet. He has thrown stuff at Chewy but it was not a ball. :shock:

Chewy loved his crate. I let him out and then went back in for another nap. The screw anchor not so much. He tries to get away instead of going inside the circle to play. I will only use it when I need to work or an hour or so. I don't want him wondering off with the neighbor dogs or Jojo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She is just too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh has been moaning so I know he has been in pain. We still don't know what the exercise will be yet. He has thrown stuff at Chewy but it was not a ball. :shock:
> 
> Chewy loved his crate. I let him out and then went back in for another nap. The screw anchor not so much. He tries to get away instead of going inside the circle to play. I will only use it when I need to work or an hour or so. I don't want him wondering off with the neighbor dogs or Jojo.


Has Jojo started to get used to him yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Has Jojo started to get used to him yet?


A little bit better when they are outside. Jojo lets Chewy walk beside him.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A pal just posted this, and I just had to share. 
I am going to use it as my desktop wallpaper
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/picturesoftheday/12101018/Pictures-of-the-day-15-January-2016.html?frame=3550052


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've read some speculative articles saying the same thing. But the UN charter doesn't allow a citizen of a permanent member of the Security Council to be appointed so it would mean either changing the UN charter or having the USA drop out as a permanent member of the Security Council. I think it would be a huge conflict of interest to have a former national leader of a major world power become head of the UN.
> 
> Actually I think the UN has outlived it's usefulness for the most part and leadership and membership of several Councils and Committees has become a very bad joke.


I agree WCK. If nothing else come up for Obama, he could always go back to being a community organizer. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree WCK. If nothing else come up for Obama, he could always go back to being a community organizer. :XD: :XD:


Not even qualified for that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Not even qualified for that.


Amen


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Amen


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A pal just posted this, and I just had to share.
> I am going to use it as my desktop wallpaper
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/picturesoftheday/12101018/Pictures-of-the-day-15-January-2016.html?frame=3550052


I love that Webee. :thumbup: He is always there to remind us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=867968229905877


This is me trying to knit for the 3days. Poor dog.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://conservativetribune.com/140-lies-obama-told/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=RightWingNews&utm_content=2016-01-15&utm_campaign=manualpost What do you think?


----------



## Oaks Girl (Jul 11, 2015)

It is astounding that the Obama is admired and held up as an idol especially with a group on KP that slobbers all over him and anyone believing the liberal ideas. They talk to Joey as if she were an imbecile who is incapable of understanding the simplest ideas. They ridicule her Christian values and have wished harm would come to her. I had sent a PM to Joey apologizing that she was being treated so poorly. She suggested I join your group where I have witnessed nothing but kindness and concern for one another. 

Sorry for going on a tirade. It just makes me sick. 

Oakie


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oaks Girl said:


> It is astounding that the Obama is admired and held up as an idol especially with a group on KP that slobbers all over him and anyone believing the liberal ideas. They talk to Joey as if she were an imbecile who is incapable of understanding the simplest ideas. They ridicule her Christian values and have wished harm would come to her. I had sent a PM to Joey apologizing that she was being treated so poorly. She suggested I join your group where I have witnessed nothing but kindness and concern for one another.
> 
> Sorry for going on a tirade. It just makes me sick.
> 
> Oakie


Bravo Oakie...Bravo.
Wonderful post


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this? I would have died if I had gotten to go to this.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383756-1.html#8538737


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> A pal just posted this, and I just had to share.
> I am going to use it as my desktop wallpaper
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/picturesoftheday/12101018/Pictures-of-the-day-15-January-2016.html?frame=3550052


Such a beautiful photo; thanks Wendy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/thatslifeMag/videos/867968229905877/
> This is me trying to knit for the 3days. Poor dog.


 :lol: That dog loves his box! Sounds like Chewy is keeping you on your toes and giving you a good workout :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Oaks Girl said:


> It is astounding that the Obama is admired and held up as an idol especially with a group on KP that slobbers all over him and anyone believing the liberal ideas. They talk to Joey as if she were an imbecile who is incapable of understanding the simplest ideas. They ridicule her Christian values and have wished harm would come to her. I had sent a PM to Joey apologizing that she was being treated so poorly. She suggested I join your group where I have witnessed nothing but kindness and concern for one another.
> 
> Sorry for going on a tirade. It just makes me sick.
> 
> Oakie


You've found a soft landing here Oakie. Too bad that some people need to make rude and nasty personal digs rather than carry on a discussion.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We need more people like this:
> 
> http://conservativetribune.com/woman-sees-how-target/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=TPNNPages&utm_content=2016-01-16&utm_campaign=manualpost


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? I would have died if I had gotten to go to this.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383756-1.html#8538737


Maybe someday .......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I spent most of the day doing inventory, almost done. Catching up with Denim? Wendy is your water working? Yarnie are you recovered from your ice dancing episode? CB is Chewy letting you knit yet? Joey are you doing ok with your winter commute now that full time is starting? Bonnie, Solo, Gali what's new? Janie still keeping up with the fresh veggies and working out in the pool?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I spent most of the day doing inventory, almost done. Catching up with Denim? Wendy is your water working? Yarnie are you recovered from your ice dancing episode? CB is Chewy letting you knit yet? Joey are you doing ok with your winter commute now that full time is starting? Bonnie, Solo, Gali what's new? Janie still keeping up with the fresh veggies and working out in the pool?


actual the doggie looks better then me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oaks Girl said:


> It is astounding that the Obama is admired and held up as an idol especially with a group on KP that slobbers all over him and anyone believing the liberal ideas. They talk to Joey as if she were an imbecile who is incapable of understanding the simplest ideas. They ridicule her Christian values and have wished harm would come to her. I had sent a PM to Joey apologizing that she was being treated so poorly. She suggested I join your group where I have witnessed nothing but kindness and concern for one another.
> 
> Sorry for going on a tirade. It just makes me sick.
> 
> Oakie


Glad you have join the group.

What Joey is facing remember if God before her who can be against her. Surly not a few women that do not understand the word of being mature.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe someday .......


Nope would not died for it but would love to see it. They usual tape a video of it and put it on internet

When I live in a suburb, going down to the city was so much fun. But never got or knew of knitting show. Darn and I miss it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you herd this one?

Oh my gosh I forgot what I herd. 

Maybe someone has herd of it?

If you haven't herd , then we will just have to say no one herd it.

I will try to remember what I herd but will wait tell I herd it again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: That dog loves his box! Sounds like Chewy is keeping you on your toes and giving you a good workout :XD:


DP


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: That dog loves his box! Sounds like Chewy is keeping you on your toes and giving you a good workout :XD:


Funny the dog with the box. He loved it.
Yes he is. I am renaming Chewy to Brat. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A friend moved back to Chile a couple of years ago and this group is performing. Who would have thought of knitting as an entertainment performance?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153448871925909


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> actual the doggie looks better then me.


Are you banged up from the fall? I hope not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you have join the group.
> 
> What Joey is facing remember if God before her who can be against her. Surly not a few women that do not understand the word of being mature.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope would not died for it but would love to see it. They usual tape a video of it and put it on internet
> 
> When I live in a suburb, going down to the city was so much fun. But never got or knew of knitting show. Darn and I miss it.


We have a nice little Fleece and Fibre Festival in Oct every year. It's in a small hall so it can't hold as many vendors as would like to attend but it's a great opportunity to get local fiber and see what some of our talented fiber artists have created.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend moved back to Chile a couple of years ago and this group is performing. Who would have thought of knitting as an entertainment performance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you herd this one?
> 
> Oh my gosh I forgot what I herd.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend moved back to Chile a couple of years ago and this group is performing. Who would have thought of knitting as an entertainment performance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just knew some one herd it. Just goes to show you when your herd every one herd it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you banged up from the fall? I hope not.


No not that I herd my body is so use to doing the ballet (haha) of falling on your back side and looking graceful. I practice it more then onces.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny the dog with the box. He loved it.
> Yes he is. I am renaming Chewy to Brat. :lol:


We have a Brat too - she is officially named "Winkie"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope would not died for it but would love to see it. They usual tape a video of it and put it on internet
> 
> When I live in a suburb, going down to the city was so much fun. But never got or knew of knitting show. Darn and I miss it.


I wouldn't die from it just maybe pass out. :lol: Maybe hyperventilate even. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny the dog with the box. He loved it.
> Yes he is. I am renaming Chewy to Brat. :lol:


Speaking of Brats - I was telling Yarnie about how a couple of your FB friends thought you were keeping company with a big Brat. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I just knew some one herd it. Just goes to show you when your herd every one herd it.


I herd it too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I herd it too


Now wait a min. you herd it and never told me you herd it.

How many more on this place have herd it and never told me they herd it???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No not that I herd my body is so use to doing the ballet (haha) of falling on your back side and looking graceful. I practice it more then onces.


I herd about your ballet moves, Willie has a hard time keeping up with you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I herd about your ballet moves, Willie has a hard time keeping up with you


Well he herd that I could do it and had to try it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I herd it too


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a nice little Fleece and Fibre Festival in Oct every year. It's in a small hall so it can't hold as many vendors as would like to attend but it's a great opportunity to get local fiber and see what some of our talented fiber artists have created.


Well I am jealous. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wouldn't die from it just maybe pass out. :lol: Maybe hyperventilate even. :shock:


You could knit a herd of donkeys to keep Chewy company


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a Brat too - she is officially named "Winkie"


Is she a new baby brat or an old brat? I am trying not to post on the 100th page because I hate seeing my post for 99 pages. I herd it is boastful so I don't want to be herd as that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now wait a min. you herd it and never told me you herd it.
> 
> How many more on this place have herd it and never told me they herd it???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You could knit a herd of donkeys to keep Chewy company


I want all of them. Love that herd . They are the quiet type of herd that can be still but still be a herd.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I am jealous. :wink:


Don't be they just fleece you and tickle you under the chin. then shave you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want all of them. Love that herd . They are the quiet type of herd that can be still but still be a herd.


thats just because you had to have herd about them and still have seen and herd of them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well yes how could I not have herd you you are not using your inside post and can be herd all over here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You could knit a herd of donkeys to keep Chewy company


Well thats quite of herd there. Chewy would herd them up and herd them into CB's house and you know what will be herd when she see that?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-394233-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

